# Iron Age Celtic setting ideas...



## gamerprinter (Jun 19, 2010)

Critiques and comments for a planned Iron Age Celtic setting.

Looking at ideas for a setting I plan to develop for publication next year, tentatively called Iron Age Celts. Although Pathfinder Compatible there are some unique aspects and class restrictions I am considering and would like honest critique on direction and what I shouldn't do.

The three elements that make this setting stand apart from a typical PF setting, are:

1. As a society, the Celts are illiterate. While they can certainly learn to read and write the languages of civilized kingdoms to the south (something akin to Etruscan and Greek/Mycenaen city-states), the Celtic religion forbids them from recording the rituals they perform - including spell casting. Years of training and rote memorization is required.

Bards and Wizards perform arcane casting through tattoos of animistic and Celtic knotwork tattoos they bear and are trained tattooists for the clan. Meditation required to activate daily spells worn as tattoos. Scrolls are Celtic knots tied in rope with gold, silver or bronze wire interlaced with hemp. Knots are untied to cast Knot Scroll.

The Wizards of the setting are called Myrddin, and simply remove "spellbook" and "scroll" from a Wizards mechanics, replace with Tattoo casting, and its all flavor from there. Myrddin live apart from clan society though serve as advisors, tattooists (work as a type of magic item granting some wondrous item or AC enchantment bonus, DR, or other attribute placed into a tattoo.)

2. The Pathfinder Druid being more of a shifter doesn't really fit a Celtic Druid, so Druid is restricted from the setting. Druid is now a trait and applies to the Druidic caste which includes the historians, law givers, divine and arcane casters of Celtic clans. Classes that can take the Druid Trait include: Bards, Sorcerers, Witch and Oracle, the latter better fitting the idea of a traditional druid.

3. The Fighter is restricted from Celtic society, as Celts lack the discipline and driling that fighters receive in training. The replacement class is the Clan Warrior. Though I haven't drawn up the class yet, I've got some ideas on direction I want to take.

Clan Warriors serve as the defenders, raiders and heroes of one the many clans of Celtic society. Clan warriors are restricted to medium armor, (no breastplate) and any shields (including Tower Shields, as the Roman Scutum was borrowed from the Celts, and unless I'm mistaken Scutum qualify as Tower Shields.) Clan warrior's are skilled in a variety of simple and martial weapons, though each clan has its primary weapon of choice that differ from clan to clan.

Shield Training replaces Fighter Armor and Weapon Training. Shield Training follows the same progression as Armor Training, granting +1 AC and +1 Shield Bash damage with each acquisition. The shield is the most common armor available to warriors, as scale, ring and chain mail is expensive and reserved for clan leaders and champions. Various helms are available as well.

Because Celtic warriors are known to fight as berserkers at times in combat, I was thinking of adding half progression Rage Powers, so they gain 5 Rage Powers by 20th and no Mighty Rage.

I want to introduce a new Combat Maneuver called Salmon Leap, against a flat-footed opponent, make a verticle jump to make a single attack as a standard action that bypasses Shield AC bonus, but grants an Attack of Opportunity.

Instead of Fighter feats (no fighters) there are different Clan Warrior feats, reserved to this class. Improved Salmon Leap is one such feat that denies Attacks of Opportunity when performing this combat maneuver.

Many types of weapons, most of those used by Romans were Celtic weapons originally, so gladius, pilum, as well as falcata (stats like falchion), gae bolg, spear, dirks and other weapons. Though each clan will have one primary weapon of choice.

While bows should be used, Celts use slings for much of their up close missle combat, but the sling is such a sad weapon in Pathfinder. I am creating a war sling that using larger stones that cause d6 damage instead of d4 and has 19-20 critical threat range.

Rogues and Rangers exist as special kinds of warriors for the clans, especially for stealthy and wilderness adventuring.

Gestatae might replace barbarians, but flavor changes rather than mechanics.

Charioteer is a martial Prestige Class that includes driving a chariot, and attacking from it with throwing spears.

The setting will be filled with Fey, new and old, a first campaign involves a war between the ogres, trolls and giants (fomorians) led by the Winter Hag, in an effort to oust the humans from their former homelands during the last Ice Age. The Winter Hag hopes to obtain the components necessary to enact a ritual that will usher in a new Ice Age - PCs will follow a full adventure path (perhaps up to 20th level) to stop that from happening.

Other campaign ideas is to introduce a "Roman Invasion" attempt by one of the civilized militant states from the southern coastal fringes of the Celtic World.

Critiques, thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 19, 2010)

*No comments?*

Too weird, too wordy? No critiques or comments?

GP


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 19, 2010)

I like it. 

Celtic stuff is hinted at but never focused upon in D&D without veering too far into pixie-land.  If you're farming for research material, I would point your attention to the AD&D 2e Celts Campaign Sourcebook and GURPS: Celtic Myth.  

The former will give you a glimpse into how the rules guys "D&D-ified" Celtic history, while the latter is one of the most comprehensive real-world researched gaming supplements you'll find.  It's not D&D, but the fact-finding is worth the read.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 20, 2010)

Herobizkit said:


> I like it.
> 
> Celtic stuff is hinted at but never focused upon in D&D without veering too far into pixie-land.  If you're farming for research material, I would point your attention to the AD&D 2e Celts Campaign Sourcebook and GURPS: Celtic Myth.
> 
> The former will give you a glimpse into how the rules guys "D&D-ified" Celtic history, while the latter is one of the most comprehensive real-world researched gaming supplements you'll find.  It's not D&D, but the fact-finding is worth the read.




Thanks!

I've got the 2e Celt Sourcebook, not GURPS: Celtic though. I just ordered Bastion Press, Fairies, and am referencing Raven Crowking's Fey thread, I have Katherine Briggs Encyclopedia of Fairies, The Celts - A History by Ellisburg, a couple excellent scholarly Celtic websites. I've read parts of the Ulster Cycle - I can always use more, but have lots of source material already, plus a long time love of things Celtic, so studied it for many years.

I'm trying to create something a little unique, very Celtic, with an Age of Heroes feel to it, yet fully Pathfinder, not Sword & Sorcery.

I'm also thinking of adding the same Code of Honor mechanic, that I use in my feudal Japan analog setting, along with Ancestral Items, as I think those would also work well in a Celtic setting, with Clan Honor and all.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## Herobizkit (Jun 20, 2010)

My only thoughts are this: the more complicated you make your game (ie the more you deviate from the core rules), the more difficulty your players will have immersing themselves in your setting and the more frustrated you may get with them for "not getting your vision".

World-building is fantastic fun for many DMs.  For the players, on the other hand, they are generally only concerned with their characters and what is immediately affecting them.  Many players tend to gloss over when the DM reads paragraphs of flavor text and campaign history.

If your players are different, swell. 

Clan Honor: Cool idea as long as there are in-game ramifications for keeping/losing honor.  Keep in mind that, as DM, you are the arbiter on what constitutes honor gain/loss, and it should be open to discussion if players don't agree.

I've always wanted to play a Fey-heavy game.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 20, 2010)

*Perhaps Honor could fall under optional rules*

It might be better to leave Honor and Ancestral Items as optional rules, but while doing research on my feudal Japan analog setting, interpretations on how Japanese clan honor was like could be compared to Celtic clan honor. That reference intrigues me to experiment with the Honor concept for a Celtic World.

From my other setting, Honor comes in 5 ranks, of 5 degrees each. Rank 0 is Honorless Dog, Rank 1 is Dishonorable, Rank 2 is As Expected, Rank 3 is Honorable, and Rank 4 is Above Reproach. Each have 5 degrees higher than the base rank, but still count in use in various modifiers by the rank not by the degree. Being Honorable in one's actions can raise 1 degree per honorable action, usually one actionable honor point per encounter, no more than one Rank per level up - a specific table is used to decribe varying acts of honor/dishonor and how they affect movement up and down the Honor rank system. Rank 2 grants no modifiers, ranks above this add modifiers, ranks below 2 subtract modifiers.

Honor is especially used in diplomatic skill checks. However, in my setting I have combined the mechanics for both Honor and a class arcane devices called Ancestral Items. Think "Weapons of Legacy" from 3e, and you'll be close.

Ancestral Items are "clan artifacts" that begin the game as masterwork items given to sons and daughters to make names for themselves in life's great adventure ahead, usually a favored item, armor, shield or weapon of choice. Ideally if such a weapon is given at first level, it remains a masterwork weapon until it's bloodline based wielder achieves 3rd level, and performs a triggering event required to activate the power. Once achieved the Weapon/Armor +1 or wondrous item +1 checks, and other similar effects, and a progression of an additional power or +1 every three levels above that. So a shield or weapon could have a +5 bonus at 20th level.

Note triggering events could be: weapon of choice gains +1 enchancement upon wielder achieiving 3rd level and defeating a clan enemy single-handly; or a Bard's harp grants a read thoughts (Su) upon deciding a discussion in your favor with the Clan King, also at 3rd level.

The way I tied Honor with Ancestral Item is by requiring minimum Honor to use Ancestral Items and that the higher level powers are only available to those with the highest honor. Bearing an Ancestral Item is a priviledge and a point of honor for it's wielder. The wielder's own Honor is reflected in his weapon. If the wielder is honorless, he is bringing shame to his clan and shame to his ancestors, the item remains a masterwork, but confers no powers. Rank 2 Honor - As Expected is the minimum Honor required to use up to four powers or +4 enchancement. Rank 3 Honor - Honorable is minimum to acquire five to six powers or +5 enchancement bonus plus a weapon quality (axiomatic, holy, thundering, etc.) Rank 4 Honor is the minimum for any powers above 6.

This would not apply to all magic items, only powerful multi-powered clan artifacts granted to starting players within the clan, and only a single item. These items have names which are tied to the clan's history and honor. They become the Excaliber of Arthur; the weapon or arcane device is tied to the hero in a formal manner.

Thoughts?


GP

PS: having higher Honor improves interactions with Fey beings, though they may seem chaotic, Honor can be a power over them and they recognize it.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 21, 2010)

*The Fey Realm is a parallel universe*

The Fey Realm as I see it is a parallel universe very similar to the prime material, but has no function of time and trapped everylasting twilight. It is home to both the Seelie and Unseelie Courts, with many of its own set rules required for survival. A Knowledge: Fey is added to the skills list.

Access into the Fey Realm is through portals located at sites "in between". This means any change from one condition to another or passing between two notable natural obstruction. Passing under the arch of two trees with intertwined branches, between two lithic stones as a lonely pair, crossing a stream, walking along a shore, entering a pool or lake, as well as entering a fairy ring or knowe mound. One can easily follow a known path and accidently step into the Fey Realm - and if you don't follow its rules you could be trapped for eternity.

Fey Manners are expected, and the Fey maintain many taboos, breaking them can bring dire consequence, unless aid can set things right again - such is the nature of adventuring in the Fey Realms.

Right now the Pathfinder Bestiary features 4 - 6 fey of any kind, and one them is a satyr, which I don't really feel is fey at all. I plan to have 20 to 50 fey in the lineup if I can manage it. I know lots of Fairy lore and have the resources to do a proper job - I have several favorites, though I will keep them secret for the moment.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 21, 2010)

*Celtic Clan Warrior class*

OK, here's my first attempt at looking at the basic Clan Warrior Class. Although you might view it as a bastardization of other martial classes, but I see it as a prototype martial class between barbarian and the rest of the more modern typical Pathfinder setting. This class is a missing link, of sorts.

*Celtic Clan Warrior*:
Hit Dice d10
Full BAB
Fighter Saves
Skill Ranks per level: 4 + Int modifier
Class Skills: Acrobatics, Climb, Craft, Handle Animals, Intimidate, Knowledge: Nature, Perception, Ride, Survival, Swim.
All simple and martial weapons, plus one exotic clan weapon of choice
Restricted to medium armor (no breastplate) and any shield, including tower shields.

1st level: Clan Warrior Feat, Skill Focus: Intimidation
2nd level: Rage Power
3rd level: Shield Training 1
4th level: Favored Enemy (Celtic Clan)
5th level: Clan Warrior Feat
6th level: Rage Power
7th level: Shield Training 2
8th level: Favored Enemy (as per Ranger List)
9th level: Clan Warrior Feat
10th level: Rage Power
11th level: Shield Training 3
12th level: Favored Enemy (as per Ranger List)
13th level: Clan Warrior Feat
14th level: Rage Power
15th level: Shield Training 4
16th level: Favored Enemy (as per Ranger List)
17th level: Clan Warrior Feat
18th level: Rage Power
19th level: Shield Training 5
20th level: Shield Master, Favored Enemy (as per Ranger List)

Clan Warrior Feats: currently building a list of 12 to 15 feats, some as prerequesite chains, so far: Deflect Arrows, Del Chliss (2H str bonus with spear), Spear Catching, Improved Salmon Leap (Salmon Leap Combat Maneuver*), Spear Kick, Flying Charge, War Sling Focus, War Sling Master.

Rage Powers: as per Barbarian class feature, at half progression, no mighty rage ability.

Shield Training: because Celtic Clan Warriors are restricted to medium armor and shields, shields become of greater importance as well as the most common type of armor available, as expensive bronze scale, ring and chain mail are reserved for clan leaders and champions. Gain +1 deflection bonus to AC, reduce armor check penalty by 1 (shield only), and increases the maximum dexterity bonus by 1 (shield only).

Favored Enemy: using this as per Ranger class feature, as raiders and heroes, Clan Warrior uses the Ranger Favored Enemies Table. The first selection of Favored Enemy must be a specific enemy Celtic Clan, as a requirement for the setting, applying especially to raids, only one clan can be chosen.

Shield Master: as a 20th level capstone power, shield masters use their shields as if they are one size category smaller, and half the check penalty unless otherwise stated. Thus tower shields, for example, are considered medium shields by its wielder.

*Salmon Leap is a new combat maneuver that can be performed by Celtic Clan Warror. Against a flat-footed opponent make a verticle jump allowing warrior to make a single attack as a standard action, bypassing opponents shield AC bonus, but incurs an Attack of Opportunity. (Improved Salmon Leap clan warrior feat negates this incurred Attack of Opportunity.)

Del Chliss feat is the same as using a 2-handed weapon gaining half your strength bonus added to damage, but applies to any Celtic Spear.

Spear Kick feat, by placing your spear on the ground, you can kick your spear at your enemy for double strength bonus to damage, but confers a -2 attack, and you are considered flat-footed due to odd body position required for kick maneuver.

Improved Spear Kick feat, lessens penalty to -1 attack, and lose half your dex bonus, but are not considered flat-footed.

War Sling Focus: add 10 foot effective range for sling missle combat and +1 hit.

War Sling Master: critical hits with sling stones are automatically confirmed, and gain a +1d6 damage.

Flying Charge:something like Pounce, still developing.

I want to create a few more Clan Warrior Feats for more options.

Clan Warrior Weapons: free bonus exotic martial weapon applies to one from the following (growing) list available: falcata (falchion stats), gladius, lance, pilum javelin, gae bolg barbed spear, long spear, dirk, war sling.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 21, 2010)

So far i like it. Don't forget blue paint/clay as a source of martial power.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 21, 2010)

*Paint? Its ink...*



Ryujin said:


> So far i like it. Don't forget blue paint/clay as a source of martial power.




Bah, for my setting its ink not paint, rather than painting blue designs on warriors, its blue ink as a tattoo permanent placed under warrior's skin. And in this settings case, its the knot pattern or symbol depicted more than the ink/paint itself.

Good thoughts, though.

GP


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 21, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> Bah, for my setting its ink not paint, rather than painting blue designs on warriors, its blue ink as a tattoo permanent placed under warrior's skin. And in this settings case, its the knot pattern or symbol depicted more than the ink/paint itself.
> 
> Good thoughts, though.
> 
> GP




I was thinking that it could be either a consumable item ("Clay of Shield"), or a sign that someone was a member of a Prestige Class.

Don't forget that some loonie Celtic warriors would charge into battle stark naked; a tradition that was handed down to the Gaels.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 21, 2010)

Gestatae - naked barbarians armed with spear or sword and shield, but little else describes the Barbarian class as it applies to the setting.

Not that I wouldn't allow for blue clay paint as a martial source, the emphasis on the setting is in the use of tattoos for that. As the Wizard class (known as Myrrdin) apply spell powered tattoos as protection magic, permanent buffs should as AC bonus, or work as wondrous items. All classes may obtain such permanent tattoos applied by a Myrrdin wizard.

Both Clan Warriors and Gestatae are known to wear enchanted tattoos.

GP


----------



## Sagawork_Studios (Jun 22, 2010)

Having never built a campaign setting with new classes from the ground up, I really don't feel overly confident in commenting much.  In any case, I like what you are doing here and I am following it with interest.

As inspiration for how to handle core classes that differ from the norm, I highly recommend that you perhaps look at MIDNIGHT by Fantasy Flight Games.  Theirs is a world where new base classes mix with the core classes and how each core classes is respectively modified for their game (if it is allowed at all).  Incidentally, Midnight also deals with illiteracy as a common factor affecting PCs and NPCs alike.  Midnight also has an interesting barter system which also may prove valuable to your project.

I have a few other books (novels) that may be worth reading --the first two books in David Gemmell's Rigante series: [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Sword-Storm-Rigante-Book-1/dp/0345432347] Sword in the Storm[/ame] and [ame=http://www.amazon.com/Midnight-Falcon-Rigante-Book-2/dp/0345432363/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1277164219&sr=1-1]Midnight Falcon[/ame].  Both deal with a Celtic culture and the trials it has to go through to survive.  Arrayed against them are the Vars (Viking analogues) and the Legions of Stone (Roman analogues).  It also mixes in a lot of supernatural elements, in the form of the Seidh (fey/sidhe/etc/etc analogues). There are also elements that imply that the Rigante culture are the descendants of something far, far older.

Other obvious suggestions for reading material include Slaine, but I am not convinced it fits in with your mythos.  In any case, the way that Slaine (as in the mythos, not the eponymous character) deals with some of the celtic other-worlds is interesting and you may get something out of it.

Given the imminent release of the APG, I am encouraged to see your adoption of some of the new classes.  I am interested to see a completed base class list, including your own creations.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 22, 2010)

I would suggest tweaking the Fighter - _very_ slightly - rather than creating a new Fighter analogue class. I mean, I realise you have already, and if that's what you prefer, then more power to you. But, my perspective is, the features presented would be better suited to feat trees and the like. Maybe strip heavy armour proficiency from Fighters in this culture/land/context/setting, and give them some reasonably minor ability in its place, to compensate.

The beauty of the Fighter class _in particular_ - along with a couple of others, generally - is that you can use it in just about any setting, often with no tweaks, and occasionally with one or two on a small scale.

But, full disclosure now, I am not keen on adding more classes in general. To be honest, it strikes me as the last thing Pathfinder needs. If there is literally no other (or, no _better_) way, then sure. Otherwise. . .


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 22, 2010)

*I agree*



Aus_Snow said:


> I would suggest tweaking the Fighter - _very_ slightly - rather than creating a new Fighter analogue class. I mean, I realise you have already, and if that's what you prefer, then more power to you. But, my perspective is, the features presented would be better suited to feat trees and the like. Maybe strip heavy armour proficiency from Fighters in this culture/land/context/setting, and give them some reasonably minor ability in its place, to compensate.
> 
> The beauty of the Fighter class _in particular_ - along with a couple of others, generally - is that you can use it in just about any setting, often with no tweaks, and occasionally with one or two on a small scale.
> 
> But, full disclosure now, I am not keen on adding more classes in general. To be honest, it strikes me as the last thing Pathfinder needs. If there is literally no other (or, no _better_) way, then sure. Otherwise. . .




I completely agree, and that is why I see the rest of the character lineup, aside from those others removed, the remaining are seeing reflavor packages, but remain the true base and AGP classes.

In fact I hope to offer a supplement for this setting introducing the Etruscan/Mycenaean analog and introduce the fighter and cleric as outsiders invading the Celtic World.

I feel the Clan Warrior is necessary to aid in the suspension of disbelief in a Celtic setting, that does not fit the iconic fighter, which I hope to later introduce.

I don't want to see class bloat as much as anyone, besides the AGP came out with so few new martial classes (cavalier only?), I don't feel it offensive to add one more that better fits my Celtic ideal.

Thanks for the feedback, everyone, that's why I'm posting this here.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 22, 2010)

*My biggest stumbling block... Fey!*

Fey, fae, fay, fairy, faerie, or its presumed origin, fay-eerie, regarding the Fates, the Fey have several possible origins (all concepts fitting into the setting idea.) Barely remembered gods of previous inhabitants existing in local lore, ghosts or spirits of individuals from long ago, or fallen angels. As memory of their ancient truths are lost the beings remembered become smaller and smaller, until they reach the enlightened (wacky) Victorian Era when Spiritualism, a rise in what now call New Age (crap) was born, and has largely influenced what we think of as things pertain to Fairies and Druids - much of it quite false.

Most fey beings were originally human sized or larger in the oldest tales, by the time of the Elizabethan era and Shakespeare they were the size of human children, finally at the Victorian Era you can hold one in your hand. While I will be including some child sized and tiny sized fey members, the Fey I want to convey in this setting bears more resemblance to the older tales - my sick need for historical accuracy, and the darker nature of older tales...

Many of the known Athurian Tales by Malory and later authors are actually iconic Celtic tales, many of which have origins far older than the time of Arthur. The Green Knight's Tale is one such ancient Celtic story retold. An ogre sized Green Knight enters the king's hall demanding to set a challenge between himself and the master of the hall. The king's champion intercedes saying his master is too valuable to risk such folly, but he will take the challenge instead. The Green Knight states take my great axe and take three swings at me, and I will not resist, if you do not slay me, I shall return in a year and a day to do the same to you. Do you accept?

The champion accepts and takes a clumsy swing at the giant - the axe is oversized and heavy. A second swing cuts open the Green Knight's armor, damaging, but not mortal. Finally he sets a swing right and takes the giant's head clean off, which rolls towards the banquet hall. As the champion casts down the heavy axe, the giant walks over and picks up his head, and the head says, "then I'll see you in a year and a day." retrieving his axe and walks out of the hall.

I want more of this kind of fairy tale, then a pixie land Tinkerbell scene.

I see the Fey Realm, as an parallel universe, a timeless place trapped in everlasting twilight, much of the Fey Realm is evasive and effemeral - illusion and glamour. Islands of solidity in the form of strongholds for the various fey lords that rule the tiny places, and the fey host both neutral and evil (none truly good) serving the various lords, though all is ruled by the Fey goddess, Danu the Earth Mother, the Queen of the Celtic pantheon.

Danu presides over a pantheon of Irish, Brythonic and Gallic gods, each responsible for a different aspect of reality, some sharing duties, reflecting the traditions of all things Celt. She presides this court in the Fey Realm, though set apart from the rest of the fey. These gods maintain "manors" away from the royal court as solid areas within the greater fey entropy.

The Caillech Bheur (kalyek var) or Winter Hag is said to be Danu's sister, actually a pre-Celtic goddess of winter, horned beasts, and storms from the northern seas. The Winter Hag is going to be Queen of the Unseelie Host, which include all malevolent Fey, goblinoids, ogres, trolls, and giants, including the Fir Bolg and Fomorians. Though her host is scattered across the Fey Realm and in the wilderness reaches of the Celtic World.

As best can be described most of the regions of the Fey Realms can best be described as entropy that can instantly manifest itself as some natural terrain that generally matches the Celtic World plane of existence, it can also manifest any other kind of terrain desired by some fey or divine being altered as needed at the moment. There are roads that traverse this entropy allowing safe passage between the courts and islands of control by various deities and powerful fey, and then back out to Celtic World once again. Venturing off the path for more than a few rounds can mean being trapped for eternity, appearing as if stepping into a dimension door upon leaving the path... and of course the paths lie as well... Crossing the Fey Realms is always dangerous business. Knowledge: Fey (Int) is a required skill to use for those leading groups through this land of dreams.

Trees and Fey hate men, they are both jealous and vengeful of the Celtic World. At the same time Fey are as awed and misunderstanding of humans, as humans are to them. This is the mentality of the fey beings in general, though there are individuals everywhere with their own alien agendas. These are the denizens that comprise what is Fey.

One of the most dangerous aspects of traveling through the Celtic World is that portals between Here and There exist everywhere, mostly found at locations of "in between", that obvious gates and borders: creek/river crossings, bridges, pools, ponds and lakes, edges of the forest, between two arched trees with branches entwined overhead, between to lithic stones. If one does not have the Knowledge: Fey skill after succeeding on a Perception check, a party can be walking in their world at one moment and enter the Fey Realm the next.

Just think of all your brownies, pixies, bogeymen, amid blood drinking, memory draining, giantish monsters, and give them all a darker personality. This is the olde world Fey I want to add to my setting.

GP


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 22, 2010)

Good. I get tired of how watered-down the Seelie and Unseelie courts have gotten over the years, in various games. Even the 'good' Fey are capricious and prone to do harm, whether intended or not. Only the brave dare go under the hill.

So is your intent to largely limit player characters to human and, perhaps, those rare individuals with a trace of Fey blood (Half Elves)?


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 22, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> Fey, fae, fay, fairy, faerie




PM me.

When you have some sort of rough draft, I'd be happy to give it a once-over and add some suggestions.

I have also posted some flavour text on fey for my own RCFG system, which may be of some use to you.  You are doing well to consult Katherine Briggs, who has some of the most concise and authoratative work out there.

If you can get hold of it, Maureen Duffy's _The Erotic World of Fairy_ is well worth reading.  Don't be off-put by the title.


RC


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 22, 2010)

*Thanks and responses...*

@Ryujin - yes, at this time I see the focus being the human Celtic clans as where all PCs derive from in the setting. However, also is true that your grandmother may have been fey, as the fey are known to marry or simply breed with humans. The presence of fey-bloodline sorcerers attest to this, as well as some of the songs of the bards.

I don't want to rule out the non-human races, but I see, at least in the Celtic World, that all non-humans are pretty much fey - including elves, dwarves and the other diminuitive races - gnomes, halfings, etc. There may be Mycenaean humans or Etruscans from the far southern reaches, but that's for another campaign. I'm glad you like what I've got so far.

@RC - I am very glad, you've read my thread, I keep your old "three heads in the well" thread bookmarked in my browser - one of those great, rare looks at the fey world (which is close to my view of them), but seems missing from so many other RPGs trying to convey the idea of fey. Once I get this into some readable format, I will definitely PM you for your influence. I love your story-telling powers.

More this evening.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 23, 2010)

*1 arcane class per clan, and other clan differences*

*Looking at Clan Spellcasters*

Not including Bards, there are three kinds of arcane spell casters in the setting. I think one way to help differentiate one clan from another is the kind of arcane spellcaster serving as one of the druids of a given clan. Thus each clan will only have Myrrdin, Sorcerer, or Witch.

All clans will have Bard and Oracle, however.

The Witch will be the class that "trucks with the faeries". Puritan England recreated the pagan healers of the forests from their former relations with the faeries into contracts with the Devil. Much of the witchcraft tales spoken of actually reflect an earlier time when witches maintained close relations with specific fey beings, that is said to manifest or reside with the animal familiar of the Witch. She will be strongly skilled in Knowledge: Fey. And all of her magic is derived from fey sources. She will be the party expert on dealing with the fey kind.

Sorcerers of course, have blood-line based spells, all bloodlines except celestial, elemental, or undead are allowed in the setting, though bloodline fey are of special note. While they lack the knowledge of faerie relations as a witch, they do have a fey aura recognized by fey beings, who see her as a distant cousin, but still one of them - a different relationship than that of a witch.

Those Myrrdin who bear the Druid Trait, serve the greater clans, kings and high kings of the Celtic World. Those born of the lesser clans also serve the clans, but only as advisors never taking the Druid Trait, but dwelling apart from their clans.

*Other Differences:*

Now I have different clan weapons, and clan arcane spellcaster, which helps diffentiate one clan from another. No doubt whether the clan is head by one or two kings, man or woman also sets them apart. Each clan will have its own patron deities, while recognizing the whole pantheon, they favor and receive favor from particular local spirits living among the fey. Each will have its own primary musical instrument, clan songs, dances, different styles of facial hair - bearded, goatee, lime stiffened mustaches, mustache with shaven faces, sideburns, etc. Different trade goods, different favorite foods - the list is endless.

Of course as previously mentioned each clan will possess a variety of clan weapons, shields, armor, and items that are Ancestral Items, clan artifacts - I almost want to call them clan relics...

The clans actively deal with one another sometimes in patron-client relationships as from kings to over-kings to high kings, as well as between the clans in trade and peaceful relations, but each is prideful and easily subject to insult, defamation, and presumed infraction against Celtic law between one clan with the other, leading to the ever present clan feud, often started from the most petty origins, leading to generations long emnity between two neighboring Celtic clans. (This explains the Clan Warrior's required Favored Enemy - named Celtic clan).

Even the type of homes help differentiate them from stone manorial sized villages of enclosed round houses, to "groves" of round houses surrounded by a dike and stockade with a single gate. The continental Celts tended to build in rectangles rather than circular as those on the isles. Some large crafters towns with extensive fortifications like Maiden Head would stand out as trade centers and regional capitals. Highlander clans would utilize both stone walls and natural caverns or small towers on the hilltops. I also want to include regions using broch towers with surrounding villages and crannogs - villages on stilts over shallow lakes.

While a gazatteer might highlight a given region's political and cultural climate to help provide a gaming group as an adventure aid, a GM could easily create a region of a half dozen clans and border proximity with other tribes with great verisimilitude varying these cultural aspects between the Celtic peoples.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 23, 2010)

*First planned campaign...*

Of course I have a full Adventure Path planned for this setting. The first part pertains to the Tale of Yallery Brown. Due to a cursed blessing, a farm in the neigboring clan hold is having abundant bounties in herds and grain, while his neighbors suffer blight and still born animals. The PCs are among those suffering while an enemy clansman is enjoying the bounty. While clan violence is expected, it is for the PCs to discover what is cauing the natural imbalance and what steps must be taken to make things aright and bring full recovery. This will be the adventurers first dealings with an exiled and powerul fey being. The party will also learn clues of greater happenings going on among the Unseelie Host.

The Winter Hag is summoning her host of malevolent fey, goblins, ogres, trolls, and giants to once again wage war against the humans who have stolen her lands. It was during the last Ice Age that the Winter Hag and her rude citizens governed all of the northern world. She is enacting a ancient ritual to usher in a new Ice Age and drive the humans for her regions once and for all. It will be the PCs duty to stop her ritual and defeat her at her glacial ice cavern home far north in the highlands.

The Second part will be the Gathering Storm, attempts to unite the clans in preparation for wars from the giants of the northcountry. Negotiations between feuding and inhospitable clans, politics and intrigue.

The Third part will be the War itself, with combat against ogres, trolls, and giants assisted by clever spell casting fey. Also the party will require visiting the undersea realm of Lyrr.

The Fourth and final part will be the Journey to the Glacier Cavern to stop the Winter Hag's apocalyptic ritual...

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 24, 2010)

*I ordered it...*

Just ordered a used version of Maureen Duffy's Erotic Book of Fairy, but it will take a couple weeks to get it delivered (meh). So I'm adding that to my list of resources. I will check out some of those other named sources posted by others on this thread - thanks for the help.

I will post more as I get some interesting developments.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 25, 2010)

*Glory instead Honor?*

Upon some reconsideration it might be better served to remove the idea of an Honor mechanic, and replace it with a Reputation and Glory/Infamy mechanic - this has a better feel for an Age of Heroes setting than Honor.

This is more perception thus requires witnesses for many acts, lonely success will seldom be remembered. In a society that is mostly illiterate being remembered in the sagas and songs is the only means of making your mark, so performing acts that bring you greater glory seems to have a better fit than Honor.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 25, 2010)

*23 Fey and 2 Giants...*

Looking at the first 25 fey beings I would want to convert to PF Bestiary compatability, 2 of which are giants: Fir Bolg and Fomorian.

Of the remaining Fey beings: Brownie, Baobhan Sidhe, Iianon Sidhe, Apple Tree Man, Oak Men, Bauchan, Brag, Buggane, Cait Sidhe, Cu Sidhe, Changelings, Spriggans, Co Walkers, Red Cap, Roane, Swan May, Each Uisge, Yarthkins (Yalley Brown), Pooka, Water Horse, Brollochan, Nuckelavee.

It may grow, but this is fairly comprehensive.

I will also make an available list for monsters from the Bestiary that best fit in the setting as well, including: hags, giants, linnorns, bugbears, dire beasts, and perhaps a few throwback plieostecene beasts, such as Aurochs, Elothere, Irish Deer, and Mastodon, etc.

GP


----------



## Ryujin (Jun 25, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> Upon some reconsideration it might be better served to remove the idea of an Honor mechanic, and replace it with a Reputation and Glory/Infamy mechanic - this has a better feel for an Age of Heroes setting than Honor.
> 
> This is more perception thus requires witnesses for many acts, lonely success will seldom be remembered. In a society that is mostly illiterate being remembered in the sagas and songs is the only means of making your mark, so performing acts that bring you greater glory seems to have a better fit than Honor.
> 
> ...




Yes, given that many clan "heroes" were famous for liberating cattle, sheep, and horses from rival clans, I think that the word "honour" might be somewhat misplaced


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 27, 2010)

*Completed a play test of the Clan Warrior class*

I ran an extensive playtest of the Clan Warrior class:

I tested at 1st, 3rd, 6th and 9th level, I pitted him CW vs. CW, CW vs. level appropriate monster, and CW vs. Fighter.

As long as the Clan Warrior faced FE monsters, or human fighter with Favored Enemy - Humanoid (human), the CW had a slight advantage or was equivalent to the Fighter. If the opponent monster was not a favored enemy, the Fighter had the advantage.

In a 9th level Clan Warrior vs. human Fighter, with CW having FE (human) it was almost an even fight. The CW won, only because the Fighter missed badly twice on a single round, had the Fighter gotten at least one hit that round, the fighter still might have dropped below 0 hp, but the loss of temporary rage points would have knocked the CW below 0 hp - a tie.

All in all I think that the Fighter is still the stronger class, but the Clan Warrior in the right circumstance (corner cases) had a slight advantage or was just equal to the fighter. Though it may still require some play testing by somebody else, I thought the class was fairly well balanced.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 29, 2010)

Looking for ways to differentiate Clan Warriors based on Clan type, I looked at historical Celtic analogs throughout Europe for ideas:

*Celtiberic*
Horsemen and Stone Forts, (breeches wearing)
Weapons of choice: Falcata sword, Gaesume Light Lance
Shield: medium targe shield (round)
Skill Focus: Ride 1st, Skill Focus: Animal Handling 5th
Clan Feats: Mounted Combat, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, and Unseat.

*Gallic*
Celtic Iron/Smith Town and Mines, (breeches wearing)
Weapons of choice: Gladio short sword, Gallic long sword
Shield: Scuta Large Shield; Chain Mail shirt (uncommon).
Skill Focus: Ride 1st, Skill Focus: Craft (iron) 5th
Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Improved Shield Bash, Two Weapon Fighting, Shield Slam, Shield Master.

*Brythonic*
Druids College, (breeches wearing)
Weapons of Choice: Gaesume Long Spear, Gae Bolg barbed spear
Shield: Scuta Large Shield
Bonus Skill: Knowledge (Fey)
Skill Focus: Perception 1st, Skill Focus: Knowledge (Fey) 5th
Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Del Chliss, Improved Del Chliss, Spear Kicking, Improved Spear Kicking

*Gaelic*
Islander Pirates (kilt wearing)
Weapons of Choice: Gaesume Long Spear, any Celtic Weapon as booty
Shield: Scuta large shield, and Targe medium shield
Bonus Skills: Knowledge (Fey), Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Swim 1st, Skill Focus: Profession (sailor)
Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Deflect Arrows, Spear Catching, Del Chliss, Weapon Focus: any single Celtic weapon

*Pictish*
Half-Celts (Bronze Age matriarchal pre-celtic culture), (kilt wearing)
Weapon of Choice: Pictish Bastard Sword (Free Exotic Weapon feat)
Shield: medium Targe shield with shoulder strap to wield sword 2-handed.
Bonus Skill: Knowledge (Fey)
Skill Focus: Climb (1st), Skill Focus: Knowledge (Fey) 5th
Clan Feats: Weapon Focus: Pictish Bastard sword, Power Attack, Vital Strike, Improved Critical, Critical Focus.

*Danuvius*
Celtic Danube Homeland (Germanic territories), (breeches wearing)
Weapon of Choice: Gaesume Spear, War Sling
Shield: Scuta large shield
Bonus Skills: Knowledge (arcana), Spellcraft
Skill Focus: Knowledge (arcana) 1st, Skill Focus: Spellcraft 5th
Clan Feats: Shield Focus, Greater Shield Focus, Del Chliss, Deflect Arrows, Spear Catching.

*Galatii*
Eastern Highlanders, (breeches wearing)
Weapon of Choice: Scimitar and kukri, 2 weapon style.
Shield: none
Bonus Skill: Stealth
Skill Focus: Perception 1st, Skill Focus: Stealth 5th
Clan Feats: Two Weapon Fighting, Double Slice, Two Weapon Rend, Improved Two Weapon Fighting, Two Weapon Defense

*Scythians*
Horsemaidens of the Near Steppe, (breeches wearing)
Weapons of Choice: Short Bow and Scythian Curved Sword
Skill Focus: Ride 1st, Skill Focus: Survival 5th
Clan Feats: Point Blank Shot, Mounted Archery, Dodge, Mobility, Shot on the Run.

Any Clan Warrior may take War Sling Focus, Improved War Sling Focus and Sling Master as optional clan feats.

Celtic Noble caste members of any clan gains Skills: Bluff and Diplomacy, Skill Focus: Bluff 9th, Skill Focus: Diplomacy 13th

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 30, 2010)

*Generic clan types might be better...*

Looking at the top list of possible Celts by region, if we look at the first six as best fitting the intended setting (most like Western European Celts), it might be better to apply generic names versus region specific names. Instead each region is dominated by certain clan types, but those types may be found elsewhere in the Celtic World, just less prevalently.

Celtiberic = Horse Clans - found in open plains regions with greater distances between clanholds and towns. Excellent horses are raised by these Celtic tribes and clans. Cavalry skills set these Celts apart from other clans.

Gallic = Smith Clans - found near rich iron-ore deposits, more swords and chain mail armor and Craft focus available for these clans.

Brythonic = Druid Clans - found near Celtic learning centers, a greater reliance on the arcane and educated castes, and a reliance on older weapons. These clans are found in areas thick with fey portals.

Gaelic = Islander Clans - found on smaller coastal isles, with added skills in seamanship, islander clans are known pirates that raid all coastal regions.

Pictish = Highlander Clans - found in highland regions, more apt to raiding and fending themselves from ogres, giants and linnorn, they are half-celts intermarried with older cultures pushed into the highlands by the conquering Celts.

Danuvius = Old Clans - followers of stricter Celtic Laws of earlier times, but has since added skills towards arcane practices.

This way, an campaign region could sport all these types of clans, without being forced to be from the setting's Iberian Peninsula in order to wield a Falcata Sword, as long as the appropriate terrain is available (ie: plains for Horse Clans.)

A generic region could have a section of plains on either side of a major river with highlands to oneside, with an iron rich area in the foothills, forests to the south where old clans reside, a learning center near the coast and a set of wild islands to the north off coast. A relatively close region could have all these kinds of clans available - offering more variety for PC parties adventuring in the Celtic World.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jun 30, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> 1. As a society, the Celts are illiterate. While they can certainly learn to read and write the languages of civilized kingdoms to the south (something akin to Etruscan and Greek/Mycenaen city-states), the Celtic religion forbids them from recording the rituals they perform - including spell casting. Years of training and rote memorization is required.
> 
> Bards and Wizards perform arcane casting through tattoos of animistic and Celtic knotwork tattoos they bear and are trained tattooists for the clan. Meditation required to activate daily spells worn as tattoos. Scrolls are Celtic knots tied in rope with gold, silver or bronze wire interlaced with hemp. Knots are untied to cast Knot Scroll.
> 
> The Wizards of the setting are called Myrddin, and simply remove "spellbook" and "scroll" from a Wizards mechanics, replace with Tattoo casting, and its all flavor from there. Myrddin live apart from clan society though serve as advisors, tattooists (work as a type of magic item granting some wondrous item or AC enchantment bonus, DR, or other attribute placed into a tattoo.)



Well, I remember seeing somewhere that written lore for Celtic stuff is Carved, and many bards would put stories into staves. For the Wizard, I'd suggest you use a slightly different system than Tattoos. Spells are carved into a wizard's staff. Scrolls would still work, but wouldn't be made of paper. Say they weigh more, are made of thin animal hide, and when consumed, the leather is turned fresh again, and can be reused.
Because the culture is illiterate, each wizard's method of recording spells is VERY different.
For the Magic Tattoos, that sounds like a 3 to 5 level PrC.
The problem I see with the Bard and Wizard is they're a bit too civilized and urban. I'd suggest that in addition to the above, give them different spell-lists. Take spells from the Druid/Cleric/Witch lists that fit, and add them into the wizard/bard class as an alternate build. Same with the sorcerer.
An alternate build is preferable to a full new class, IMO.



gamerprinter said:


> 2. The Pathfinder Druid being more of a shifter doesn't really fit a Celtic Druid, so Druid is restricted from the setting. Druid is now a trait and applies to the Druidic caste which includes the historians, law givers, divine and arcane casters of Celtic clans. Classes that can take the Druid Trait include: Bards, Sorcerers, Witch and Oracle, the latter better fitting the idea of a traditional druid.



I'd add wizard to the list that's up there, and re-flavor a few things to fit the culture, and then alter spell-lists a bit to match the culture and society better.



gamerprinter said:


> 3. The Fighter is restricted from Celtic society, as Celts lack the discipline and driling that fighters receive in training. The replacement class is the Clan Warrior.



Again, I'm going to suggest Alternate Builds over class rewrites. I really like the direction they took with sorcerer bloodlines, and a bunch of the other classes in PF. Make it a different build of fighter. Give them only access to light armor with medium armor (Hide) as a single exception, turn your armor training into shield training, and give them some kind of ability to compensate for the low AC, such as a duelist-like dodge bonus. Give a similar treatment to the Barbarian. List it as an alternate build.



gamerprinter said:


> Because Celtic warriors are known to fight as berserkers at times in combat, I was thinking of adding half progression Rage Powers, so they gain 5 Rage Powers by 20th and no Mighty Rage.



I'd pass on that one. With it adequately reflavored, there's a good chance they'll multiclass barbarian fighter if they want the rage.  I'd try to give them soething new instead.



gamerprinter said:


> I want to introduce a new Combat Maneuver called Salmon Leap, against a flat-footed opponent, make a verticle jump to make a single attack as a standard action that bypasses Shield AC bonus, but grants an Attack of Opportunity.



Cool Idea. But why (logically) couldn't they just move their shield to compensate, and what if you suck at jumping? would it be an acrobatics roll? The height you'd need to get that reach over the shield is around a DC 12 acrobatics roll, not taking into account that they could raise their shield or angle it differently.



gamerprinter said:


> Instead of Fighter feats (no fighters) there are different Clan Warrior feats



 I like the idea of a different feat list, though some of the fighter feats could easily still apply



gamerprinter said:


> Rogues and Rangers exist as special kinds of warriors for the clans, especially for stealthy and wilderness adventuring.



I believe there was a wilderness rogue build in 3e (check Crystalkeep to get the source) that may give you some good ideas on how to make rogue fit. Ranger should fit okay as is.



gamerprinter said:


> Charioteer is a martial Prestige Class that includes driving a chariot, and attacking from it with throwing spears.



I'm not sure a PrC is needed for this. Just make a Chariot item that can be bought and use the ride skill. A chariot isn't of much use in forests.



gamerprinter said:


> Other campaign ideas is to introduce a "Roman Invasion" attempt by one of the civilized militant states from the southern coastal fringes of the Celtic World.



I like this campaign Idea. You should merge the empires a bit. Combine elements of greek city-states, the roman empire, and the chinese empire maybe, and create a unique but familiar type of culture, with elements of other cultures.



gamerprinter said:


> OK, here's my first attempt at looking at the basic Clan Warrior Class.



 Alot of that is so close to the fighter that again I say you should just make it an alternate fighter build. Maybe a fighter build with less armor training, a small level-dependent dodge bonus to ac, and give favored enemy to pretty much all the martial classes. Alot of those weapons are pretty much identical to existing D&D weapons. a Gladius is basically a short sword. I'd just re-flavor the names of a bunch of weapons, rather than create that many new ones, unless absolutely necessary. You may want to look into some sort of AC progression for everyone. With the time period you're looking at, people can't really pump up AC like they do in regular pathfinder. Frontline fighters are probably going to cap out in a breastplate, and that's if they come from civilized countries. that means a lower AC. 



gamerprinter said:


> Bah, for my setting its ink not paint, rather than painting blue designs on warriors, its blue ink as a tattoo permanent placed under warrior's skin. And in this settings case, its the knot pattern or symbol depicted more than the ink/paint itself.



WOAD can't be used as tattoo material, just so you know. Once the stuff starts to dry, such as if you used it in a tattoo, it starts to turn white, and eventually isn't blue at all. The blue tattoos the Celts sometimes had were likely made of tiny amounts of melted copper (poisonous)



Aus_Snow said:


> I would suggest tweaking the Fighter - _very_ slightly - rather than creating a new Fighter analogue class. I mean, I realise you have already, and if that's what you prefer, then more power to you. But, my perspective is, the features presented would be better suited to feat trees and the like. Maybe strip heavy armour proficiency from Fighters in this culture/land/context/setting, and give them some reasonably minor ability in its place, to compensate.
> 
> The beauty of the Fighter class _in particular_ - along with a couple of others, generally - is that you can use it in just about any setting, often with no tweaks, and occasionally with one or two on a small scale.
> 
> But, full disclosure now, I am not keen on adding more classes in general. To be honest, it strikes me as the last thing Pathfinder needs. If there is literally no other (or, no _better_) way, then sure. Otherwise. . .



I tend to agree with most of this. Alternate builds, different 'fighter feat trees', and different spell lists are cool, and give us interesting ways to build familiar types of characters, but We don't need all the classes 3.5 had, unless they are truly unique. If what you've made looks alot like a multiclass build turned into a class, maybe it should be a variant build instead of a whole new class, or maybe you should just allow the multiclassing.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 30, 2010)

*I'll answer this whole post eventually...*

Rather than quote you, I'll answer this in order (first three for now...)

1. I like the idea of a carved staff to hold spells for the day, and while the spell lists should be looked at closely, I don't know if I should hamstring them by cutting down their spell lists to much but its worth a look. I also like the idea of your Tattoo wizard as a Prestige Class, something else to look at.

2. Although its not mentioned in the original post, I have migrated the Wizard or Myrrdon class into the Druid Trait classes already.

3. About the Clan Warrior, is Paizo the only ones that get to create new classes, and sometimes really odd ones (cavalier, etc.)? While I don't want class bloat either, I really see Clan Warrior as not an alternate fighter build. At some later point in the campaign, a Roman/Mycenaean analog from the south with Fighters and Clerics will arrive on the scene as alien classes to the Celts. I like my Clan Warrior as sitting someplace between Barbarian and other martial classes and not being a true fighter. I see two things happening among the fanbase, those creating new classes to fit specific niches - and those shouting only reflavor the fighter. Point is I don't even like the PF Fighter class, and would like to see a better martial class - I think the Clan Warrior is a good one. I would add a note to my publication allowing Grognard DMs to use a reflavored fighter if they prefer but the setting is built to use the Clan Warrior. At this point I don't plan to change that.

4. I don't want to multiclass to create ideal characters if I don't have to, and I already have a well defined Barbarian class in Gestatae, that I don't want to mix with fighter.

Will answer more later...

GP


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jun 30, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> 1. I like the idea of a carved staff to hold spells for the day, and while the spell lists should be looked at closely, I don't know if I should hamstring them by cutting down their spell lists to much but its worth a look.




I am working on a revision for the RCFG Player's Guide, 1st Edition.  I added a "Runecasting" ability to druids that you might be interested in.  It would need major modification, probably, but I'll ship you a copy when I get the chance (doc not on this computer).


RC


----------



## gamerprinter (Jun 30, 2010)

*Rebuttal continued...*

@ RC - I'd really appreciate that, and no problem of modifying rules ideas, thank you!

@ Sylrae...

4. I haven't really focused on the setting's rogue yet, so I will definitely look at the wilderness rogue you point out.

5. Charioteer as a non PrC, needs looked at. Am not opposed to making this just a reflavored Clan Warrior. Regarding Chariots in forests, most people don't realize this, but archaeologists have discovered the existence of Celtic roads made of wood - many of the Roman roads beyond Italy are actually constructed on existing Celtic roads. Roads of two types were built, one large enough for two chariots to pass each other and others just wide enough for a single wagon. Caesar made mention his disbelief in how fast charioteers can move to new battle sites entering into the forests - Celtic roads often went into forests to provide a means of chariots to cross them (I have photos of Celtic roads found in bog areas of Britain, where the wood survived for archaeological study) Point is Celts can ride chariots through the woods. I intend to utilize Celtic roads in the setting.

6. I intend to create a composite Mediterranean civilized culture to serve as the Roman analog comprised of Mycenaean/Etruscan/Carthagenian/Persian cultures made into something similar and original.

7. Again, I've looked at reflavoring fighter as my first go, and this Clan Warrior fits in better with flavor and appropriate skills - its the only new class I intend to build for the setting, and I've play-tested him to know that he works well and is balanced with existing martial classes. Again, I'll allow the DM using the setting to optionally reflavor the fighter, but I prefer the Clan Warrior and intend to keep him.

8. Blue ink for tattoos are not made of Woad - Celts in fact did use blue ink tattoos in addition to Woad blue clay for makeup, but I intend to go with the tattoo instead of the makeup in my Celtic setting.

9. Same discussion as #7

10. In the end I don't disallow multi-classing, that's always an option, but I try to stick with single class when I can. I hear all the arguments and while worthy, I'm not sold in dropping the Clan Warrior. And when considering the lower AC of the era, the Clan Warrior looks better to me, than a fighter.

Again thanks for the responses, while I may not agree or intend to alter my designs for every comment, I am listening and appreciating the help.

Thanks!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 1, 2010)

Sylrae, OK, let me give this a shot... an alternate fighter build (I'm doing this on the spot), I am replacing half the bonus feats with Clan feats, but I am also replacing some of the other half into Extraordinary Abilities - I don't know if that is too weak or too powerful or not (borrowing from Duelist features)...

*Clan Warrior* (Fighter variant)
Full BAB, Fighter HD, Saves, Skills modifier, and Barbarian Skill List.

1st Shield Defense (Ex) add Intelligence bonus, if any, to Dexterity AC adjustment when wielding a shield.
2nd Clan Feat, Bravery 1
3rd Shield Training 1
4th Shield Parry (Ex) as per Duelist Parry, but using a shield instead.
5th Favored Enemy (must a single Celtic Clan)
6th Clan feat, Bravery 2
7th Shield Training 2
8th Bonus Feat (any non clan feat, including fighter feat list)
9th Weapon Training 1 (limited to Celtic Weapons list)
10th Reposte (as per Duelist ability), Bravery +3
11th Shield Training 3
12th Bonus Feat (any non clan...)
13th Favored Enemy 2
14th Clan feat, Bravery +4
15th Shield Training 4
16th Elaborate Defense (as per Duelist ability)
17th Weapon Training 2 (limited to Celtic Weaopns list)
18th Clan feat, Bravery +5
19th Armor Mastery (shield)
20th Favored Enemy 3, Weapon Mastery

I chose to replace three of the five Weapon Training slots, as I feel Favored Enemy fits the same category as Weapon Training, plus there are less weapons available being limited to the Celtic Weapon List.

Club, Shillelagh
Club, Burda (stats as mace)
War Sling - d6 damage, 19-20 x2.
Short bow (not composite, no sheaf arrows)
Gladio short sword
Gallic long sword
Pictish bastard sword (exotic)
Falcata great sword (stats as falchion)
Gaesume long spear
Gaesume light lance (modified spear)
Gesios Javelin
Pilum Javelin
Gae Bolg barbed spear

Celtic Armor: leather, studded, bronze scale, ring mail, chain mail shirt; any shield (medium targe round shield, medium Pictish H-shield, Scuta large shield). Most clan warriors only use a shield in combat, armor is reserved for nobles and champions.

I would prefer a better name for Reposte, but same mechanics - doesn't sound very clan warrior-ish. Perhaps another for Elaborate Defense, or perhaps remove that ability altogether and replace with a non-clan feat.

I'm not sure I'm happy with this way as a variant fighter class, but I'll playtest it even against my original clan warrior to test it out that way, against a fighter... we'll see. No promises, but I'll give it a shot.

It might be worth offering both the fighter variant or Clan Warrior class, or perhaps replace the Rage Powers with Duelist abilities as above. More thinking to do...

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 1, 2010)

*Runecasting:*  At 2nd level, a druid gains the ability to cast a spell in the shape of a rune. The rune must be carved onto some wooden, stone, or metal tracing will not do – so that the druid must have proper tools to create the rune: a sharp knife for wood, chisels and mallets for stone, etc.

It takes 10 minutes plus 1 hour per spell level to carve a rune if carved into wood, and twice as long to carve into stone or metal. This counts as casting the spell, so that the druid must have the spell available, and it is used in the carving.

When the rune is carved, the druid must supply all components, and must make any decisions the spell allows. The druid may choose as the target of the spell either an area centred on the rune, or the creature touching the rune when it is triggered, as appropriate to the spell. The druid may set any conditions, such as creature type, or a password or phrase, needed to trigger the rune. Intentionally triggering a rune is typically a Reaction.

A rune typically remains active for a number of days equal to the carver’s druid level times the level of the spell (0-level spells count as ½ level for this purpose).   Thereafter, the magic fades, and the rune can no longer be triggered.

There must be a clear surface to carve the rune on, so that the same object cannot be reused indefinitely.  Runes require a 1-inch, plus 1-inch per spell level, diameter area to be carved.

In addition, no druid can have more spell levels bound into active runes than 3 times their druid level. 0 spells cast as runes do not count against this limit.  Runes cast beyond this limit automatically cause the magic of one or more older runes (determined randomly by the Game Master) to fade, until the maximum spell levels allowed are not exceeded.

Many druids carry runestaves, heavy oak quarterstaffs with up to 6 spell levels of runes carved onto them (0 level spells count as ½ level for this purpose).  Runestaves typically carry spells to protect, heal, or aid the druid, with each spell protected by its own triggering phrase.


This post is OGC in its entirety.  

Section 15 Text:  RCFG Player's Guide copyright (c) 2010 Daniel J. Bishop.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks, RC, I'll see what I can do to make this option fit my setting.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 2, 2010)

*Tweaks and changes...*

Now with some basis for a runecaster for a base wizard, I'm looking at Myrrdon as a prestige class tattooist wizard that is a kind of artificer in ink, creating permanent tattoo enchantments onto recipients. This also allows woad blue clay makeup to have a place in the setting as not everyone will have Myrddon tattoos.

Also looking at distinctualizing the Celtic Witch from the APG with a heavy emphasis on trafficking with fey, as in a fey familiar (fey cat, possessed animal, or actual small fey being).

Looking at creating a kind of greater Celtic Witch PrC (needs a name) who transforms or evolves into a kind of fey being with five spell-like primal fey powers (Su) as a five level PrC.

Next twist on Clan Warrior (I still prefer it to a Fighter Variant), instead of pulling Rage Powers and replacing with Shield Defensive Training, rather I offer several ability options that Clan Warriors can select at first level:

1. Rage Powers as per original write up of Clan Warrior.
2. Shield Defensive Training: Dodge, Shield Defense, Parry, Riposte, Elaborate Defense
3. Five spell-like ablities (equivalent to 0 - 4th level spells) only one spell per tier level from a list of available divine or arcane spells.
4. Five roguish abilities or five levels of Sneak Attack progression.

This and the Clan Warrior type by region/feats and military technology make the Clan Warrior class extremely versatile and gives a sense of unique skills between the varying warriors and clans around them. I like this idea.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 3, 2010)

The alretnate Fighter build was pretty good. The only reason I didn't like Clan Warior is it wasn't really unique enough to warrant a new class.



> 1. Rage Powers as per original write up of Clan Warrior.
> 2. Shield Defensive Training: Dodge, Shield Defense, Parry, Riposte,  Elaborate Defense
> 3. Five spell-like ablities (equivalent to 0 - 4th level spells) only  one spell per tier level from a list of available divine or arcane  spells.
> 4. Five roguish abilities or five levels of Sneak Attack progression.
> ...



This is pretty cool. It suffers from some of the same problems as the classes in the AGP (Which Is why I don't use them much...) It may be well balanced, but it needs some more unique class abilities so it's not a hybrid or slight twist on an existing concept. Originally I saw it as a twist on the fighter. Now it's more of a hybrid class. with some cool twists

I wouldn't give them the spells, though. If you're going to have multiple ways to make a character of a class, try to give it a snappy explanation or concept, like sorcerer bloodlines, or wizard school, etc.

All in all, looking good, it just needs some fine-tuning.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 3, 2010)

Sylrae said:


> The alretnate Fighter build was pretty good. The only reason I didn't like Clan Warior is it wasn't really unique enough to warrant a new class.
> 
> This is pretty cool. It suffers from some of the same problems as the classes in the AGP (Which Is why I don't use them much...) It may be well balanced, but it needs some more unique class abilities so it's not a hybrid or slight twist on an existing concept. Originally I saw it as a twist on the fighter. Now it's more of a hybrid class. with some cool twists
> 
> ...




I'm glad that I have further developed the Clan Warrior to something more palatable for you. You have a point regarding the spellcasting. Somehow I sort of wanted to bring the Ranger's spell casting ability into the Clan Warrior as an alternative, but I like where you're going with your thoughts.

Make it like a Sorcerer bloodline, perhaps granting five bloodline-like powers, no bonus spells or spell at all. Looks like a better fit. Then like the other selected powers/clan types offering several Clan Warrior "bloodlines" with varying types of bloodline-like powers.

Ancestral Calling? Five powers recaptured from clan ancestors of the characters lineage - offer five Ancestral Calling powers...

Ancestral Navigator powers: (for example)
Star Navigation (Ex)- on a clear night can identify direction and date at sea.
Deep Vision (Su) - works as Darkvision. but only in underwater conditions.
Seal Stride (Su) - double movement rate when swimming
Breath of Lyrr (Su) - Water Breathing (as spell) but only 10 minutes per level.
Arms of Lyrr (Su) - Free Action (as spell) but only 10 minutes per level

Ancestral Fey powers: (for example)
Find Portal - sense direction of nearest fey portal in 30 foot radius.
Sense Fey - detect a fey being when viewing within 10 feet distance
Detect Glamour - automatically roll to disbelieve fey glamour. (+5 DC check)
Eyes of Fey - see invisible objects (as spell)
Find the Path - prevents being trapped in the Fey Realm.

While I definitely see the need to include members of other available classes for the setting, I kind of see the Clan Warrior as s varied type of martial class that's flavored for each kind of clan, and easily see parties with more than one Clan Warrior (with differing skillsets.)

Good thoughts, Sylrae!

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 3, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> I'm glad that I have further developed the Clan Warrior to something more palatable for you. You have a point regarding the spellcasting. Somehow I sort of wanted to bring the Ranger's spell casting ability into the Clan Warrior as an alternative, but I like where you're going with your thoughts.
> 
> Make it like a Sorcerer bloodline, perhaps granting five bloodline-like powers, no bonus spells or spell at all. Looks like a better fit. Then like the other selected powers/clan types offering several Clan Warrior "bloodlines" with varying types of bloodline-like powers.
> 
> ...



I don't like the 'roll randomly' part, but other than that I'm starting to like where this is going. My comments on the AGP being too much like hybrid classes, sorry, I was thinking the third party book Tome of Secrets. 
I have no objection to the creation of new classes, so long as they are something new, and not only hybrids of existing options.
Make sense?


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 3, 2010)

Sylrae said:


> I don't like the 'roll randomly' part, but other than that I'm starting to like where this is going. My comments on the AGP being too much like hybrid classes, sorry, I was thinking the third party book Tome of Secrets.
> I have no objection to the creation of new classes, so long as they are something new, and not only hybrids of existing options.
> Make sense?




Yeah, I didn't like the "roll randomly" part much either, so I went back and edited it out - and didn't even notice you responded before then.

And no, I haven't seen/heard of The Tome of Secrets (me or my gaming group have almost 100 3.5 splats, but TOS isn't one of them.)

I'm just hoping that my new Clan Warrior ideas aren't getting too complex. I think I need to look at how to tighten things up.

Thanks for your response though - it got me to think more creatively.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 4, 2010)

*Glory: a mechanic for reputation*

*Glory: a mechanic for reputation*

Comparing a Glory mechanic to my existing Honor mechanic, there are 5 ranks 0 to 4, with five degrees above each rank. Ranks count for modifiers, degrees do not. As with the Honor mechanic, two glory ranks above no glory, and two ranks below for a yin-yang of Glory versus Infamy.

Rank 0 - Infamous Scoundrel, usually outlawed from both clan and tribe.
Rank 1 - Infamous, outlawed from clan, though still a member of tribe
Rank 3 - No Glory, a basic status clan member, one of the people
Rank 4 - Hero, given special status and additional rights in the clan
Rank 5 - Legend, the bards have recorded your career in song, highly sought after and followed by clan and tribe (now having responsibilities beyond call)

Heroic or dastardly acts that raise or lower your Glory status must be witnessed by a non party member.

1. Acts of Heroism - defeating an opponent or monster, single handedly or as the major contributor in a party action grant an increase by 1 degree.
2. Acts of Saviors - freeing a village from disaster, restoring clan honor, defeating an infamous scoundrel or rampaging monster grant an increase by 2 degrees.
3. Acts of Songs - truly momumental accomplishments of courage and consequence often affecting the entire tribe or high king grant 3 degrees of glory.

Breaking your word, being fraudulant in an oath or oral contract, subtract 5 degrees of glory. (1 rank)

Infamy is brought on by acts that affect a fellow clansman's name, brings dishonor to one's clan or other act of treachery, including the killing of an innocent, subtract 10 degrees (2 ranks)

Infamous acts that affect the tribe or high king's name subtracts 15 degrees of glory (3 ranks).

Any party member with Druid Trait or one of Noble blood can witness the Acts of Heroism of other party members. Greater acts require non-partisan, third party witnesses, or the Druids and Nobles of a High King's court.

Thus it is arduous to gain degrees of glory, but all to easy to lose ranks.

Note: to the opposition clan, seelie or unseelie fey or intelligent monster, the Glory status is inverted. Heroes and Legends are Infamous and Scoundrels depending on your point of view. This means Infamous Scoundrels can find a place in the house of your former clan's enemy.

*Weapons of Glory
*
Believed to be weapons of ancient origin and hidden power sometimes kept as ancestral heirlooms within the clan, though often gifted to a human for a favor to a fey being, or acquired through mystical means and dream visions. These weapons are always named and become intrinsically tied with its wielder - as Arthur to Excaliber.

In the hands of someone with No Glory or lower rank, the weapon has the qualities of a masterwork item. However as one rises to Hero status enhancement abilities and lesser qualities can be accessed, with appropriate level acquisition and a triggered event. Bonuses up to +3 and lesser (Su) powers can be granted by the weapon. 

Legend status grants bonuses up to +5 and special qualities/powers to be activated with proper event triggers.

Of ancient are fey origins, Weapons of Glory are rare items that can no longer be artificed as the art for their making is lost. These items are so important their loss or destruction confers a loss of two ranks of Glory. Recovery is the only means of regaining such loss, a sundered weapon is a permanent loss of Glory.

Final note: Clan Honor has its place in a member's word. In an illiterate society, oral contracts, oaths and promises is governed by Celtic Law, (and recognized by Fey as well) in breach of or being fraudulant of your word has dire reprecussions.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 4, 2010)

*Clan Warrior class (draft 2)*

*Clan Warrior* class (draft 2)
HD 10
BAB Full
Saves Fighter
Skills 4 + Intelligence modifier; Acrobats, Climb, Craft, Handle Animals, Intimidation, Knowledge (nature), Perception, Ride, Survival, Swim
Restrictions: Celtic simple and martial weapons, medium armor and all shields
Code of Conduct: expected to obey Celtic Law, and maintain a Glory rank 2 minimum.

1st Clan Focus
2nd Shield Training 1
3rd Ancestral Lineage Power
4th Favored Enemy (one Celtic clan)
5th Clan Focus
6th Shield Training 2
7th Ancestral Lineage Power
8th Favored Enemy
9th Clan Focus
10th Shield Training 3
11th Ancestral Lineage Power
12th Favored Enemy
13th Clan Focus
14th Shield Training 4
15th Ancestral Lineage Power
16th Favored Enemy
17th Clan Focus
18th Shield Training 5
19th Ancestral Lineage Power
20th Favored Enemy, Shield Mastery

*Clan Focus*:
Available clan weapons of choice, feats and skill focuses based on locale and customs. There are five types of clan focus.

Included with Clan Feats, available to each focus are the following Fighter feats: Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, and Penetrating Strike (at appropriate levels).

Druidic Focus:
Dwells near druidic learning centers and fey regions
Weapons: Gaesume longspear, Gae Bolg barbed spear
Skill Focus: Perception 1st; Knowledge (nature) 5th
Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Del Chliss, Improved Del Chliss, Spear Kicking, Improved Spear Kicking.

Equine Focus:
Dwells in areas of plains and breeders of excellent horses
Weapons: Gaesume Light Lance, Falcata Sword, Gesios Javelin
Skill Focus: Ride 1st; Handle Animals 5th
Clan Feats: Mounted Combat, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample, Unseat

Highlander Focus:
Dwells in highland regions
Weapons: Pictish bastard sword, War Sling
Skill Focus: Climb 1st; Knowledge (nature) 5th
Clan Feats: Weapon Focus: Pictish bastard sword, Power Attack, Vital Strike, Improved Critical, Critical Focus

Pirate Focus:
Dwells on coastal regions and islands
Weapons: Gaesume Longspear, any Celtic weapon of choice (booty)
Bonus Skill: Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Swim 1st; Profession (sailor) 5th
Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Weapon Focus: any Celtic weapon, Deflect Arrows, Spear Catching, Del Chliss

Smith Focus:
Located near iron-rich ore fields
Weapons: Gladio short sword, Gallic long sword
Bonus Skill: Craft (iron)
Skill Focus: Ride 1st; Craft (iron) 5th
Clan Feats: Shield Focus, Improved Shield Bash, Two Weapon Fighting, Shield Slam, Shield Master

*Shield Training*:
   Because the clan warrior is limited to medium armor, shields have greater importance to clan warriors and confer better skills: at each level of acquisition gain +1 deflection bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dexterity check (shield only), plus:

2nd level: Dodge as free bonus feat
6th level: Shield Defense: using shield as Canny Defense, Duelist feature
   10th level: Shield Parry: using shield as Parry, Duelist feature
   14th level: Riposte: as per Duelist feature
   18th level: Elaborate Defense: as per Duelist feature

*Ancestral Lineage Powers*:
Powers gained through a spiritual link with a clan ancestral hero.

Fey Pathfinder:
Sense Fey (Ex): detects fey beings within 10' distance after 1 round of study
Detect Glamour (Ex): as an immediate action gain an automatic roll to disbelieve fey glamour within 10', DC is 5 + level/CR of fey caster
Resist Nature's Lure (Ex): as per druid class feature
Find Portal (Ex): locate any Fey Portals within 30' radius
Find Path (Ex): locate Fey Path to prevent being trapped in Fey entropy

 Navigator:
Star Navigation (Ex): on a clear night identify direction and date
Deep Vision (Ex): as Darkvision, but only in underwater conditions
Seal Stride (Ex): double movement rate swim only
Breath of Lyrr (Su): Water Breathing (as spell) but only 10 min/level
Arms of Lyrr (Su): Free Action (as spell) but only 10 min/level

Raider:
Stealth: as a bonus class skill; and gain Mobility as a free bonus feat
Fast Stealth as per rogue talent
Treasure Spotter (Ex): immediate perception check within 10' of treasure
Spring Attack: as a free bonus feat
Hide in Plain Sight (Ex): as per ranger class feature

 Worg:
Hunter's Bond (animal companion); and Wild Empathy as per druid feature
Woodland Stride: as per druid class feature
Invisibility to Animals (Su): as spell
Companion's Eye: see through Companion's vision and line of sight.
Call of the Wild: summon all beasts in shouting distance (200 feet), normal animals appear in 1d4 rounds friendly to summoner, unfriendly to opponent

*Favored Enemy*: as ranger class feature, but first selection must be: Humanoid (human - specific Celtic clan).
*
Shield Mastery*: capstone power - lowers shield size penalties by one category

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 5, 2010)

Well, I like your draft two a hell of alot more than draft one. Its starting to be a unique class, worthwhile of taking. I'm going to critique it now, and point out the areas that need more work. 



gamerprinter said:


> *Clan Warrior* class (draft 2)
> HD 10
> BAB Full
> Saves Fighter
> ...



I'm not sure I like the distinction between celtic and nonceltic weapons in terms of weapon proficiencies. If it's a unique weapon, I'd just add it to the appropriate weapon group. If you want a more specific list of availabl weapons, list them all separately, but don't do what I saw below, where you mention pictish bastard sword. Let them use any bastard sword in that situation. If you want to use the cultural names, list them like this Katana(Masterwork Bastard Sword). Try not to make the huge distinctions between one culture's weapons and another similar weapon in another country. If i can use a Chinese glaive, I should be sufficiently trained to handle a Japanese glaive, and I should be sufficiently trained to handle a European glaive. Moreover, unless there's a big difference between them, they shouldn't have separate statblocks.
Having a list of weapons that you place in the celtic category, with the celtic names, and then having a list of the weapons they are the same as from the core book is a good Idea though.

Here's an example from 3.5.
The Cutlass and Saber are not listed in the PHB. I've seen people rule that a saber functions as a rapier, but I never liked that option much.

The best writeup for a Cutlass I've seen was basically like this:
As rapier, with the following exceptions.
Price: 20gp
Weight: 3lbs
+2 vs. Disarm attempts made to disarm the wielder of the Cutlass.
A Cutlass does either Slashing OR Piercing damage.

The best writeup for a Saber I've seen was  like this:
As longsword, with the following exceptions.
Price: 20gp
Weight: 4lbs
+2 vs. Disarm attempts made to disarm the wielder of the Saber.
A Saber does either Slashing OR Piercing damage.

They may or may not have had their own statblock, I can't remember. But unless there's a big reason the weapon functions differently (Different blade purpose and different type of handguard), then you should just go the route of: Claymore(Greatsword).

If everything is written to depend on the weird style of weapon proficiencies, it may or may not be enough to deter someone from getting the book. To me it would lower the value of the book/pdf. 

Book Sales Advice/Aside:



Spoiler



Many people look through an RPG book before deciding to buy it. Most of the gamers I know go out and get pirated pdfs of a game before they decide to buy it if they can't look through it in the local gaming store. 
Having things that are highly useable, and highly adaptable to other settings, will be a big deciding factor for people on buying the pdf or hardcover. 
I also know quite a few gamers who won't pay for a pdf, but are willing to fork up the money for the printed copy. If you're going for sales, having a printed copy available is important, even if its a print on demand type thing. If you don't have printed copies, make the pdfs affordable (cheap even).





gamerprinter said:


> Code of Conduct: expected to obey Celtic Law...



Is this like a paladin's code of conduct? What do they lose if they don't follow it? what if they have a good reason to not follow it in some extreme circumstance? Are there magical ramifications like with the Paladin? If not, then you should probably list it, and just list the usual code of conduct for the different clan's warriors, and don't list it in the class entry.



gamerprinter said:


> maintain a Glory rank 2 minimum.



I'd say list this outside the class listing. Make the class listing as compatible with the existing classes as possible, or list it twice. Try not to have the class depend on too many mechanics that aren't either specific to the class or a core mechanic. Are you making Glory requirements for every class?



gamerprinter said:


> 1st Clan Focus
> 2nd Shield Training 1
> 3rd Ancestral Lineage Power
> 4th Favored Enemy (one Celtic clan)
> ...



Okay, I'll deal with the individual abilities. Filling in the blanks looks pretty good.



gamerprinter said:


> *Clan Focus*:
> Available clan weapons of choice, feats and skill focuses based on locale and customs. There are five types of clan focus.
> 
> Included with Clan Feats, available to each focus are the following Fighter feats: Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, and Penetrating Strike (at appropriate levels).
> ...



They look okay. I think you could use a few more of them. Also, they already have weapon focus as an option (and they should), why would listing it again with a specific weapon be necessary? I don't like that they get for example "Gladio-Shortsword", so if they pick up another cultures shortsword, they're incompetent with it even though it's pretty much the same weapon. Also, if you go the route I mention above, of "Claymore(Greatsword)", I wouldn't list Claymore in the class entries, I'd list greatsword - unless you're going to list it with the brackets every time.



gamerprinter said:


> *Shield Training*:
> Because the clan warrior is limited to medium armor, shields have greater importance to clan warriors and confer better skills: at each level of acquisition gain +1 deflection bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dexterity check (shield only), plus:



I'd make it increase the shield bonus to AC, not add a deflection bonus. deflection bonuses apply against touch attacks, and they don't stack with other deflection bonuses. I'd make it directly lower the armor check penalty, instead of just armor check penalty for dexterity abilities.



gamerprinter said:


> 2nd level: Dodge as free bonus feat



Not bad. I think Evasion would have been cooler (using the shield to cover yourself in combination with dodging to take less damage), but not for level 2.



gamerprinter said:


> 6th level: Shield Defense: using shield as Canny Defense, Duelist feature



I think you need to get this ability early on, like level 1 or 2. I'm not sure you should be using a shield for it though, as you're already increasing the AC you get from a shield (which is better than raising max-dex), this canny-defense type ability should be outside of shield training, and should be a dodgey ability like canny defense, but allowing medium armor and shields. Instead of max 1 int bonus per level though, slow it down to compensate for the higher armor allowed. They shouldn't have a higher AC than a heavily armored fighter.



gamerprinter said:


> 10th level: Shield Parry: using shield as Parry, Duelist feature



Rephrasing to explain it's using the shield. I like it. I think maybe the Shield AC could be applied to the attack roll. Just a thought though.



gamerprinter said:


> 14th level: Riposte: as per Duelist feature
> 18th level: Elaborate Defense: as per Duelist feature



Cool.



gamerprinter said:


> *Ancestral Lineage Powers*:
> Powers gained through a spiritual link with a clan ancestral hero.



If you're going to tie the code of conduct to anything, it's probably gotta be this. If they fall (Like a paladin), they would probably lose these abilities. Just thinking.



gamerprinter said:


> Fey Pathfinder:
> Sense Fey (Ex): detects fey beings within 10' distance after 1 round of study
> Detect Glamour (Ex): as an immediate action gain an automatic roll to disbelieve fey glamour within 10', DC is 5 + level/CR of fey caster
> Resist Nature's Lure (Ex): as per druid class feature
> ...



I'm not sure how big of a deal the portal and path abilities will be. Detect glamour needs to be better defined in spell terms, and Sense Fey should probably work closer to how detect the faithful /detect good/detect evil works.



gamerprinter said:


> Navigator:
> Star Navigation (Ex): on a clear night identify direction and date
> Deep Vision (Ex): as Darkvision, but only in underwater conditions
> Seal Stride (Ex): double movement rate swim only
> ...



I don't think the title or the first ability fit very well with the others, and as humans, they probably won't have a swim speed that can be doubled...



gamerprinter said:


> Raider:
> Stealth: as a bonus class skill; and gain Mobility as a free bonus feat
> Fast Stealth as per rogue talent
> Treasure Spotter (Ex): immediate perception check within 10' of treasure
> ...



I'd seperate Stealth and Mobility, and give them Stealth Automatically instead of making them pick it. I'm not sure I'd give them mobility and spring attack, and I think HIPS needs to have level restrictions, as it's a powerful ability.



gamerprinter said:


> Worg:
> Hunter's Bond (animal companion); and Wild Empathy as per druid feature
> Woodland Stride: as per druid class feature
> Invisibility to Animals (Su): as spell
> ...



Animal Companion and Wild Empathy should be seperate choices. Thematically Animal Companion should be automatic for these guys I would think.. Maybe not. How often can they use Invisibility to Animals, any duration limits, etc... Companion's Eye: What type of action is it? (I'd make it a standard action with concentration to maintain). Call of the Wild: This is basically a supercharged 2e summon spell. Make it closer to the mechanics of Summon Nature's Ally, or give them summon Nature's ally with rates comparable to the Summoner Class. Instead of appearing, they come from the wilderness, but within the limits of the Summon Nature's Ally spell. Give them the 1d4 rounds time to show up, and then increase the duration to like, a minute or something. At the end of which they leave.

These are good Ideas. I would include more of them. I would also tie the code of conduct in with them more closely, like a paladin's code of conduct, but I'd have each type of ancestral line have different codes of conduct, all fitting within celtic culture and train of thought better.

If you included non-celtic ancestral lines, you could include similar fighters from other cultures later - Maybe Persian themed shield specialists, with a different weapon selection and different family lines. Hell, greek themed ones could work too.



gamerprinter said:


> *Favored Enemy*: as ranger class feature, but first selection must be: Humanoid (human - specific Celtic clan).



That's pretty limited. Why not make it: Favored Enemy (Enemy Organization) like the Urban Ranger got in UA. They could pick an enemy tribe, but they could also pick the Romans. Or whatever other enemy nations you include.


gamerprinter said:


> *Shield Mastery*: capstone power - lowers shield size penalties by one category



This is really weak for a capstone ability. All it does is remove what little remaining penalty you have on the tower shield. Compare it to Armor Mastery (Fighter) which is much nicer, or any capstone ability from Pathfinder Core.

It's a step in the right direction, but needs some further revision to be worth using. I'd recommend designing it in such a way that the class could be played by members of other cultures easier, so it could see use in other settings.

It's getting better. Some of the things aren't the best Choices, but still pretty good.

Of course, this doesn't say the class is the right power level. Some of those abilities are clearly superior to the other ones listed, but we may as well make it appealing, and THEN tone it back to the right power level. it's much easier than the other way around

Here's an attempt to revamp that above draft.

*Clan Warrior*  (Draft 2A)
*HD:* d10
*BAB:* As Fighter
*Saves:* As Fighter
*Skills:* 4 + Intelligence modifier; Acrobatics, Climb, Craft,  Handle Animal, Intimidation, Knowledge (nature), Perception, Ride,  Survival, Swim

  1st Clan Focus, Ancestral Lineage Marking, Canny Defense
  2nd Shield Training 1
  3rd Ancestral Lineage Power
4th Favored Enemy (one Celtic clan)
  5th Clan Focus
  6th Shield Training 2
  7th Ancestral Lineage Power
  8th Favored Enemy
  9th Clan Focus
  10th Shield Training 3
  11th Ancestral Lineage Power
  12th Favored Enemy
  13th Clan Focus
  14th Shield Training 4
  15th Ancestral Lineage Power
  16th Favored Enemy
  17th Clan Focus
  18th Shield Training 5
  19th Ancestral Lineage Power
  20th Favored Enemy, Shield Mastery


*Class Features:*
*Proficiencies:* (Clan Warrior Celtic Weapon List), light armor,  Hide Armor and all shields
*Celtic Weapons(Insert List f Weapons Here)*

*Clan Focus*:
  Clan Focus determines Additional Weapon Proficiencies, Gives two Bonus  Skill Focus Feats, and defines the bonus feat list which feats can be  chosen each time the Clan Focus ability is gained. There are five types  of clan focus.

  The following feats are available to all Clan warriors, regardless of  focus (The Clan Warrior still must meet any prerequisites for the feat):  Weapon Focus, Weapon Specialization, and Penetrating Strike.

*Druidic Focus:*
  Dwells near druidic learning centers and fey regions
  Weapons: longspear, barbed spear
  Skill Focus: Perception 1st; Knowledge (nature) 5th
  Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Del Chliss, Improved Del Chliss,  Spear Kicking, Improved Spear Kicking.

*Equine Focus:*
  Dwells in areas of plains and are breeders of excellent horses
  Weapons: Light Lance, Falcata, Javelin
  Skill Focus: Ride 1st; Handle Animal 5th
  Clan Feats: Mounted Combat, Ride by Attack, Spirited Charge, Trample,  Unseat

*Highlander Focus:*
  Dwells in highland regions
  Weapons: Bastard Sword, Greatsword, War Sling
  Skill Focus: Climb 1st; Knowledge (nature) 5th
  Clan Feats: Power Attack, Cleave, Great Cleave, Vital Strike, Improved  Critical, Critical Focus 

*Pirate Focus: *
  Bonus Skill: Profession (sailor)
  Dwells on coastal regions and islands 
  Weapons: Longspear, Any one from the Following List (X)
  Skill Focus: Swim 1st; Profession (sailor) 5th
  Clan Feats: Improved Salmon Leap, Deflect Arrows, Spear Catching, Del  Chliss

*Smith Focus:*
  Located near iron-rich ore fields
  Weapons: Shortsword, Longsword, Warhammer, Maul
  Bonus Skill: Craft (Weaponsmithing), Craft (Armorsmithing)
  Skill Focus: Craft (Weaponsmithing or Armorsmithing) 1st; Craft  (Weaponsmithing or Armorsmithing) 5th
  Clan Feats: Shield Focus, Improved Shield Bash, Two Weapon Fighting,  Shield Slam, Shield Master

*Canny Defense(Rename Me):*
   As the duelist ability, with the following changes:
   - Can be used with Hide Armor.
   - Can use a shield (except tower shields) with this ability.
   - The maximum int bonus applied to AC increases by 1 for every two  levels of Clan Warrior.

*Shield Training*:
  Because the clan warrior is limited to light armor, shields have  greater importance to clan warriors and training with them confers  better defense: at each level of acquisition, increase the shield’s  shield bonus by 1, and decrease the shield’s armor check penalty by 1.  At Each level of acquisition, the appropriate ability is gained from the  list below.

  2nd level: Dodge
6th level: Evasion, as the rogue ability.
10th level: Shield Parry: using shield to Parry, as the Duelist class  feature.
  14th level: Riposte: as per Duelist feature
18th level: Elaborate Defense: as per Duelist feature

*Ancestral Lineage Powers*:
Powers gained through a spiritual link with a clan ancestral hero.  Each  time it is gained, you gain one of the abilities in the list. Each  lineage has a Marking, which all with that lineage have.
  Each lineage has its own code of conduct. 

*Fey Pathfinder:*
  Code of Conduct:
  Fey Marking (Ex): An Invisible Fey who became invisible through an  innate ability (as opposed to through arcane or divine magic) is never  invisible to you.
Sense Fey (Ex): As Detect Good, at will, except the ability detects  creatures with fey types and subtypes instead of detecting Good. You are  not vulnerable to an overwhelming fey aura. 
Detect Glamour (Ex): as an immediate action gain an automatic Will Save  against an innate illusion or compulsion ability (SLA, Ex, or Su) of a  creature with the fey type to disbelieve the illusion or negate the  compulsion effect, even if the ability does not offer a save, or you  already failed the save . The DC is equal to 10+1/2 EL of the Fey + the  Fey’s CHA Modifier. This ability can be used 3+ CHA Modifier times per  day. 
  Resist Nature's Lure (Ex): as per druid class feature
Find Portal (Ex): locate any Fey Portals within 30' radius
Find Path (Ex): locate Fey Path to prevent being trapped in Fey entropy

*Navigator:*
Code of Conduct:
  Navigator Marking (Ex): On a clear night identify direction and date,  using constellations. This ability can be used at will, but takes 3  minutes to complete, and the Clan Warrior must be able to see the stars.
?????

*Water (New Name):*
  Code of Conduct:
  Water Marked(Ex): Can hold their breath a numbr of rounds equal to 4x  their Constitution Score.
  Deep Vision (Ex): as Darkvision, but only in underwater conditions
Seal Stride (Ex): Gain a swim speed of 40 
Breath of Lyrr (Su): Water Breathing (as spell) but only 10  min/level/day
Arms of Lyrr (Su): ????? as a Free Action (as spell) but only 10  min/level

*Raider:*
Code of Conduct:
  Raider Marking: Gain Stealth: as a bonus class skill
  Mobility as a free bonus feat
Fast Stealth as per rogue talent
Treasure Spotter (Ex): immediate perception check within 10' of treasure
Spring Attack: as a free bonus feat
Hide in Plain Sight (Ex): as per ranger class feature[/quote]I'd  seperate Stealth and Mobility, and give them Stealth Automatically  instead of making them pick it. I'm not sure I'd give them mobility and  spring attack, and I think HIPS needs to have level restrictions, as  it's a powerful ability.

*Worg:*
Code of Conduct:
  Word Marking: Wild Empathy as per druid feature
  Hunter's Bond (animal companion as per druid)
  Woodland Stride: as per druid class feature
Invisibility to Animals (Su): as spell, 3+Cha Mod times per day
Companion's Eye: See through Companion's vision and line of sight.  Standard action, Duration: Concentration, at Will.
Call of the Wild: As Summon Nature's Ally, 3+Cha Mod Times per Day, with  the following Exceptions: Fey, Outsiders, and Giants cannot be  summoned. Instead of appearing on your turn, they come from the  surrounding area, and arrive 1d4 rounds after the use of the ability.  The duration is 5 rounds/level, after which the animal will leave to go  back to where it came from. Its alignment changes to the default  alignment for creatures of its type, it no longer sees enemies as  hostile unless threatened by them, but still sees the Clan Warrior as  friendly unless it has a reason not to. Should the animal be killed  during the duration of the spell, it does not get sent back to where it  came from, it simply dies like any other animal of its kind. If there  are no animals of the chosen type within 1 mile, another animal (or  animals) come instead, but still within the limits of the Summon  Nature’s Ally Spell. The DM can add other animals to the list where  appropriate. The Summon Nature’s Ally spell number increases by 1 for  every 2 levels of  Clan Warrior. At Levels 19 and 20, a Clan Warrior  with this ability can summon 1d3 9th level creatures of the same kind,  or 1d4 lower level creatures of the same kind.

*Favored Enemy*: as ranger class feature, but first selection must  be an enemy organization, enemy clan, or enemy country, following  guidelines of the Urban Ranger in Unearthed Arcana.

* Armor Mastery*: As Fighter (come up with something original to  put here).

*Ex- Clan Warriors:* 
  A clan warrior who breaks their code of conduct loses all ancestral  lineage powers, and cannot advance as a Clan Warrior. Clan Warriors with  animal Companions lose the animal companions. Should they atone for  their wrongdoing (See the Atonement Spell), they regain their ancestral  lineage powers, and can then gain levels in Clan Warrior again.

*Glory Requirements:* Clan Warriors Must Maintain a Glory Rank 2  (Why? What happens if they don’t?)


This has many blanks that need to be filled in, but I think  it shows what I'm trying to say for how to approach things.


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 5, 2010)

Delete Me!


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 5, 2010)

*Big Revision in Draft 3*

Thank, Sylrae, I came to a wider reaching revision. Rather than railroad characters down a specific "clan type" with a limited list of weapons and feats, I've opened things up and also tried to generalize the Clan Feats, and am introducing Ancestral Talents, like rogue talents a list of available extraordinary abilities mostly from the former clan type category. So players can choose which feats, weapons and talents they want to, and not pick a Celtic path.

It addresses much of what you've discussed, but since I've been developing this having not yet read your response - it doesn't address all your issues.

You're right about keeping the Celtic for flavor, not weapon choices, my War Sling and Gae Bolg barbed spear are the only new and unique weapons apart from Pathfinder Core, so the rest will reflect standard weapons, as you suggest.

I want to combine the Code of Conduct to a List of Brehon Laws (which I've found a source and condense to 10 or so general laws) that apply to every Celtic clan. Without an Honor code, per se, one's word and oral contracts made are considered binding.

I've added one Law related talent, but I need more.

Oh, by the core, shields don't have armor check penalties, only armor.

In a land of memory recorded in songs and sagas ones reputation is of paramount importance to all characters, Glory is the mechanic that converts reputation to various modifiers to diplomacy, intimidation, and dealings with fey beings. After further research, I've discovered that Celtic clan warriors, bards and druid classes were all of the noble caste - thus all PCs are of the noble caste, NPCs comprise all other castes in clan society. Glory is important to the careers of all noble adventurers.

The problem with fey. Fey portals occur naturally in many places and as one travels through the wilderness accidently stepping through a portal is a very real if uncommon (not rare) event and the Fey Realm have different rules and dangerous ramifications for loosing your way. I'm up for changing the Glamour to a straight Detect Magic ability, however the Portal and Path powers and life-saving abilities necessary for the setting.

*Clan Warrior* class (draft 3)
HD: d10
BAB: Full
Saves: Fighter
Skill Ranks per level: 4 + intelligence modifier
Class Skills: Acrobatics, Climb, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animals, Intimidation, Knowledge (nature), Perception, Profession (sailor), Ride, Stealth, Survival, Swim.
Restrictions: medium armor (no breastplate), and all shields.

1st Shield Training 1, Improved Unarmed Strike
2nd Clan Feat
3rd Favored Enemy (human tribe or nation, ie: Domicii Tribe, Empire of Cer)
4th Ancestral Talent
5th Shield Training 2
6th Clan Feat
7th Favored Enemy
8th Ancestral Talent
9th Shield Training 3
10th Clan Feat
11th Favored Enemy
12th Ancestral Talent
13th Shield Training 4
14th Clan Feat
15th Favored Enemy
16th Ancestral Talent
17th Shield Training 5
18th Clan Feat
19th Favored Enemy
20th Ancestral Talent, Capstone?

*Shield Training*: because of the limitation to medium armor (no breastplate), shields have greater importance.

1l 1st level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dexchecks, Shield Focus as bonus feat.
2. 5th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Improved Shield Bash as a bonus feat.
3. 9th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Two Weapon Fighting as a bonus feat
4. 13th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Shield Slam as a bonus feat.
5. 17th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Shield Master.

*Improved Unarmed Strike*: clan warriors in disputes with fellow clansmen are forbidden to use weapons, and settle things with fists, kicks and pins, thus is granted this as a bonus feat.

*Clan Feats*: bonus feats selected from the Clan Warrior Feat list.

*Favored Enemy*: as per Ranger class feature, however first choice must be Humanoid (human nation or tribe).

*Ancestral Talent*: tied to personal honor, the Brehon Laws and Glory ranks, are a list of powers and awakened skills from your clan ancestors. At 12th level advanced ancestral talents become options for acquisition of additional ancestral talents.

*Animal Companion* (Ex): as per Hunter's Bond, ranger class feature.
*Breach of Brehon* (Ex): if anyone of superior rank violates one of the Brehon Laws, you can call a veto forcing druidic review and delaying or halting actions. This talent confers authority to make such a veto.
*Combat Trick* (Ex): as a talent you may select from the Fighter Feats
*Deep Vision* (Ex): as Darkvision, but underwater conditions only.
*Detect Magic* (Ex):as spell, especially for detecting Fey Glamour.
*Fast Stealth* (Ex): as per rogue talent
*Intimidating Prowess* (Ex): as a free bonus feat
*Resist Nature's Lure* (Ex): as per druid class feature
*Sense Fey* (Ex): detect magical being within 10'
*Skill Focus* (Ex): talent as bonus feat to any class skill
*Star Navigation* (Ex): on a clear night use stars to determine location, direction of travel, and calendar date
*Taunt* (Ex): through insults and second hand slander force a chosen clan warrior to defend his honor in single combat against you.
*Wild Empathy* (Ex): as per druid class feature
*Woodland Stride* (Ex): as per druid class feature

Advanced Ancestral Talents:at 12th level and above

*Arms of Lyrr* (Su): Free Action, as spell, but only 10 minutes per level
*Breath of Lyrr* (Su): Water Breathing, as spell, but only 10 minutes per level
*Call of the Wild* (Su): as Summon Nature's Ally spell
*Companion's Eyes* (Su): know direction and view through your animal companion's eyes as a standard action, requiring concentration to maintain.
*Find Fey Path* (Su): locate a Path though the Fey Realm, avoiding entropy
*Find Fey Portal (Ex): detect fey portals within 30 foot radius
Hide in Plain Sight (Ex): as per ranger class feature

Clan Feats and prerequisite feats:
Deflect Arrows - dex 13, improved unarmed strike
     Spear Catching - dex 15, 10th level Clan Warrior, deflect arrows; catch 
one ranged weapon used to attack you.*


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 5, 2010)

*Big Revision in Draft 3*

*Clan Warrior* class (draft 3)
HD: d10
BAB: Full
Saves: Fighter
Skill Ranks per level: 4 + intelligence modifier
Class Skills: Acrobatics, Climb, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animals, Intimidation, Knowledge (clans), Knowledge (fey), Knowledge (nature), Perception, Profession (sailor), Ride, Stealth, Survival, Swim.
Restrictions: medium armor (no breastplate), and all shields.
Celtic Weapons: dagger, spear, longspear, cudgel, heavy mace, short sword, long sword, battleaxe, bastard sword, falchion; (new weapons) war sling and barbed spear.

1st Shield Training 1, Improved Unarmed Strike
2nd Clan Feat, Skill Focus
3rd Favored Enemy (human tribe or nation, ie: Domicii Tribe, Empire of Cer)
4th Ancestral Talent
5th Shield Training 2
6th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
7th Favored Enemy
8th Ancestral Talent
9th Shield Training 3
10th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
11th Favored Enemy
12th Ancestral Talent
13th Shield Training 4
14th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
15th Favored Enemy
16th Ancestral Talent
17th Shield Training 5
18th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
19th Favored Enemy
20th Ancestral Talent, Capstone?

*New Skills*: *Knowledge (clans)* - replaces Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local); *Knowledge (fey)* replaces Knowledge (planes)

*Shield Training*: because of the limitation to medium armor (no breastplate), shields have greater importance.

1. 1st level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Dodge as bonus feat.
2. 5th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, evasion as rogue ability.
3. 9th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Shield Parry: use shield to Parry, as per Duelist class feature.
4. 13th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Riposte as Duelist class feature.
5. 17th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Elaborate Defense, as Duelist class feature.

*Improved Unarmed Strike*: clan warriors in disputes with fellow clansmen are forbidden to use weapons, and settle things with fists, kicks and pins, thus is granted this as a bonus feat.

*Clan Feats*: bonus feats selected from the Clan Warrior Feat list.

*Skill Focus*: as a bonus feat selected from the Clan Warrior class skill list, can only apply skill focus on any one skill only and must select a different skill each time, affects do not stack for the same skill.

*Favored Enemy*: as per Ranger class feature, however first choice must be Humanoid (human: nation or tribe).

*Ancestral Talent*: tied to personal honor, the Brehon Laws, Glory ranks, and code of conduct, are a list of powers and awakened skills from your clan ancestors. At 12th level advanced ancestral talents become options for acquisition of additional ancestral talents.

*Animal Companion* (Ex): as per Hunter's Bond, ranger class feature.
*Breach of Brehon* (Ex): if anyone of superior rank violates one of the Brehon Laws, you can call a veto forcing druidic review and delaying or halting actions. This talent confers authority to make such a veto.
*Combat Trick* (Ex): as a talent you may select a feat from the Fighter Feats
*Deep Vision* (Ex): as Darkvision, but underwater conditions only.
*Detect Glamour* (Ex): as an immediate action gain an automatic Will save against an innate illusion or compulsion ability (SLA, Ex, Su) of a creature of the fey type to disbelief the illusion or negate the compulsion effect, even if the ability does not offer a save, or you already failed the save. The DC is equal to 10+1/2 EL of the fey + the fey's Charisma modifier. This ability can be 3+ Charisma modifier times per day.
*Fast Stealth* (Ex): as per rogue talent
*Fey Marking* (Ex): an invisible fey who became invisible through an innate ability (as opposed to divine or arcane magic) is never invisible to you.
*Glorious Save* (Ex): apply your Glory rank as a bonus to any one saving throw, once per day
*Glorious Strike* (Ex): apply your Glory rank as a bonus to a single attack, once per day
*Intimidating Prowess* (Ex): as a free bonus feat
*Resist Nature's Lure* (Ex): as per druid class feature
*Seal Stride* (Ex): gain swim speed 40'.
*Sense Fey* (Ex): as Detect Good at will, except the ability detects creatures with fey type and subtypes instead of detecting good. You are not vulnerable to an overwhelming fey aura.
*Star Navigation* (Ex): use constellations to determine location, direction of travel, and calendar date. This ability can be used at will, but requires 3 rounds to complete and clan warrior must be able to see the stars.
*Taunt* (Ex): through insults and second hand slander force a chosen clan warrior to defend his honor in single combat against you. Target clan warrior gets a DC 10+1/2 your BAB+Wis modifier to overcome taunts.
*Water Marked* (EX): can hold your breath for a number of rounds equal to 4x your Con score
*Wild Empathy* (Ex): as per druid class feature
*Woodland Stride* (Ex): as per druid class feature

*Advanced Ancestral Talents*:at 12th level and above
*Arms of Lyrr* - Freedom of Movement, as spell, but only 10 minutes per level
*Breath of Lyrr* (Su): Water Breathing, as spell, but only 10 minutes per level
*Call of the Wild* (Su): as Summon Nature's Ally spell, 3xCHA modifier per day, with the following Exceptions: Fey, Outsiders, and Giants cannot be summoned. Instead of appearing on your turn, they come in 1d4 rounds from the surrounding area after using this ability. The duration is 5 rounds per level, after which the animal will leave to where it had come. Its alignment changes to the default alignment of creatures of its type, it no longer see enemies as hostile unless threatened by them, but still sees the clan warrior as friendly unless it has reasons not to. Should the animal be killed during duration of spell, it does not get sent back where it came from, it simply dies as any other animal of its kind. If there are no animals of the chosen type within 1 mile, another animal or animals arrive instead, but within the limits of the Summon Nature's Ally spell. The DM can add other animals to the list where appropriate. The Summon Nature's Ally spell number increases 1 for every 2 levels of clan warror - at 19th-20th level, a clan warrior can summon 1d3 9th level creatures of the same kind or 1d4 lower level creatures of the same kind.
*Companion's Eyes* (Su): see through companion's eyes,  3+CHA modifier per day as a standard action, duration, Concentration, at Will.
*Find Fey Path* (Su): locate a Path though the Fey Realm, avoiding entropy
*Find Fey Portal* (Su): detect fey portals within 30 foot radius
*Glorious Tenacity* (Ex): add your glory rank as temporary hit points per level against any single combat encounter up to 10 rounds, once per day, these points are removed once the combat ends. 3xCHA modifier per day.
*Hide in Plain Sight* (Ex): as per ranger class feature

*Capstone Power*:
*Shield Mastery* (Ex):at 20th level a clan warrior gains DR 5/- whenever using a shield.

*Ex-Clan Warriors*: a clan warrior who breaks the code of conduct loses all ancestral talents and cannot advance as a clan warrior. Clan warriors with animal companions, lose their animal companion. Should they atone for their wrongdoing (see the Atonement spell) they regain their ancestral talents and can gain levels as clan warriors again. Pledges and a Geas* are required to join the clan once again.

*Glory requirements*: Clan Warriors of the Lands of Keld setting must maintain a minimum Glory rank ? "As Expected", as any ranks below ? of status Infamous or lower can result in expulsion for the clan and consider an outlaw. If clan warrior uses a weapon of glory, it loses it's arcane properties and functions as a masterwork item only. (Currently redeveloping the Glory system for the setting, I will update this requirement when it is ready.)

**Geas*: is currently under development.

*Clan Feats and prerequisite feats*:
*Deflect Arrows* - dex 13, improved unarmed strike; avoid one ranged attack
- *Spear Catching* - dex 15, 10th level Clan Warrior, deflect arrows; catch one ranged weapon used to attack you.
*Del Chliss* - 1st level clan warrior, proficiency with spear, apply double strength bonus to damage on a single attack as a standard action using a spear (can be used with Salmon Leap combat maneuver).
*Improved Salmon Leap* - 10th level clan warrior; negate Attack of Opportunity, when performing the Salmon Leap combat maneuver.
*Spear Kicking* - 6th level clan warrior, weapon focus spear; cause double strenth bonus to damage when kicking a spear, with a -2 hit, but causes you to become flat-footed.
-*Improved Spear Kicking* - lessens penalty to -1 hit, and only lose half your dexterity bonus following a spear kick
*War Sling Adept* - BAB +6, weapon focus: war sling; an adept can increase the effective range from 30' to 60'.
*War Sling Master* - BAB +10, war sling adept; automatically confirm critical hits at x3 damage

*Fighter Feats allowed by Clan Warrior class*: same prerequisites

Critical Focus 
- Tiring Critical 
- - Exhausting Critical
Improved Critical
Mounted Attack
- Mounted Javelin Throwing (as mounted archery, but using javelins)
- Ride by Attack
- - Spirited Charge
- Trample
- Unseat
Vital Strike
- Improved Vital Strike
- - Greater Vital Strike
Weapon Focus
- Weapon Specialization
- Greater Weapon Specialization
- Penetrating Strike

Ride Skill, and feats: Mounted Attack, Mounted Javelin Throwing, Ride by Attack, Trample can all be applied to riding a chariot.

GP

PS: probably need a few more Ancestral Talents and/or Advanced Talents.


----------



## ruemere (Jul 5, 2010)

I think that Knowledge skills related to clan customs, fey traditions and clan history are in order here.

Based on some recorded history, violation of customs often led to grave offenses and bloody vendettas.
Fey traditions, etiquette are practically a necessity. One wrong word and you become a thrall of hundreds-years-old malignant entity.
Clan history - knowing who owes whom, grudges and vendettas, famous historical figures, folk tales, legends.

Proposed names:
Knowledge (Clans) (replaces Knowledge (History) and Knowledge (Local))
Knowledge (Fey) (replaces Knowledge (Planes))

Regards,
Ruemere


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 5, 2010)

*Thanks, added them!*



ruemere said:


> I think that Knowledge skills related to clan customs, fey traditions and clan history are in order here... and good stuff.




Thanks for the review, I had Knowledge (fey), then pulled it, but I too think it belongs as well as the Knowledge (clans) - so I editted the last class build and added them in.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 5, 2010)

I think it's mostly a step in the right direction. Many of the things I pointed out as problems/addressed didn't get covered in revision 3, or the second copy of revision 3.

Shields have armor check penalties in pathfinder core. they have penalties of 1, 2, or 10 (tower shield)


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 5, 2010)

*Still being updated*



Sylrae said:


> I think it's mostly a step in the right direction. Many of the things I pointed out as problems/addressed didn't get covered in revision 3, or the second copy of revision 3.
> 
> Shields have armor check penalties in pathfinder core. they have penalties of 1, 2, or 10 (tower shield)




Yes, as I mentioned at the top of the third draft, I created it offline before I read your last response, so while I addressed some issues, not all - still updating.

I made your armor check penalties adjustments in the shield skills.

Will get to this tonight.

EDIT: I added in the rest of the changes, filled in the blanks...

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 6, 2010)

*The Brehon Laws (1st draft)*

*Brehon Law*

The primary aspect to Brehon Law is that there is no capital punishment, all misdeeds, torts, civil actions and criminal judgements are paid as restitution to the wronged party. In a society that far pre-dates coinage, restitution is paid as property, livestock, crafted items and weapons, community service or direct services to the wronged party, even indentured servitude. Restitution is predetermined for each breach of law and scaled by rank of the person in Celtic society. Those who do not or cannot pay are considered *outlaw* - expulsion from clan, and in some cases tribe/kingdom.

Brehon is the title of the Law-Keeper, an arbitrator and advisor to the King or clanhead (not a judge that is reserved for the King), one of the Druid Trait, requires years of training and memorization of the laws and precedents since the earliest time to present. He was entrusted to telling the truth, as he would become liable for restitution of to the King or wronged party for giving false witness in mis-interpretting the law.

Brehon Law come in two varieties, Cain and Urradas. Cain Law applied to the entire tribe, region or all under a High King. Urradas is local law. Where there is a conflict, local law takes precedence.

In reality Brehon Laws were very complex measuring all considerations when determining restitution in a given breach of the laws. One who was an orphan and now a widower and a clan member in good-standing until the breach might pay less, than a single noble without dependants. The Brehon Laws being provided for the setting and gameplay are not meant to emulate this varied and complex system of law, rather a simplification on Celtic ideas and as a Code of Conduct expected of all clan members as a social contract that define the Celtic clan concept.

*First Brehon Law*: Rights and Priviledges, the Division of Celtic Society

The single household, parents and children is the basic cultural unit. An extended family usually all of the same surname of several generations is called the Sept. Several Septs and their associated property renters that all count their lineage from a common ancestor is a clan. Several localized clans of common cultural connection is a tribe, which is considered the smallest political unit and led by an elected King, with an administration of druids, a warband of 27 clan warriors and artisans.

*Ri* - (king) tribal leader, multi-tribal overking, or regional High King is an elected individual from among the noble caste (nemedh) and chosen as the best example physically, by his judicial reason, skill at arms, science or craft. An elected tempory leader could be placed such as a warrior king during time of conflict or war that supercedes the elected Ri. If for any reason the Ri proves unworthy or loss of ability, by vote he can be removed followed by an extended election period to name a new Ri.

Even the rent-paying middle class have a vote, though higher rank clan member votes have higher value than a renter's vote. Thus a level of democracy existed in clan society under Brehon Law.

The Ri retained all his previously owned properties, as well as additional lands to support his fighting force, crafters, etc - essentially his own village, as well as property for the Burgh (hostel/hospital)

Hereditary land ownership did not exist, all properties are held to better serve the greater community, though clans maintain such properties over generations which implies a kind of general ownership.

*Nemedh* (priviledged or noble caste) - sometimes refered to the Flaith, include all clan warriors, members of the druid caste, and professional craftsmen: stone masons, artisan smiths, weaponsmiths. Basically all PCs in a typical Celtic or Land of Keld setting are all members of the noble caste. Though a nemedh's word and rank carry more weight in legal decisions, transgressions voted against member by many lower ranked persons can defeat his noble rights. Nemedhs can be downgraded in social rank due to atrocious crimes and transgressions, failure to pay restitution. Do to their higher social standing crimes committed have greater restitution based expectation to obeying Brehon Law as a noble. [Such actions affect Code of Conduct and the Glory rank.]

All nemedh possess extensive tracts of land, much of it is rented out to farmers and lesser craftsmen, merchants and laborers to the greater community.

*Aire* are rent paying freeman who own property including cattle and other movable goods, they could not "own" land, but paid rent in the form of cattle or a percentage of the harvest. An aire that accumulates enough property can be elevated to nemedh. The aire can themselves rent rented land to the ceile. The aire can participate in government (they get a vote), like the nemedh and Ri.

*Ceile* are free tenants. They hold little property nor rented land from the Fliath. If they accumulated enough property, they could rise aire. Also called Fiene, they formed the greater body of the populace and the farming class. Lands they worked were either common tribal land or land of the Fliath. The ceile include the farmers and herdsmen, the traders and crafters. In some cases crafters of precious metals for example could rent property and carried a higher status than other ceile.

*Non-Free castes*

*Bathach* are herdsmen, horse-handlers, other unskilled laborers and squatters of wasteland. They were the poor and depended on the good gracies of the Fliath for survival. They had almost no rights, but could bear witness against someone of higher social rank.

*Saer-Fuidir* are not free, but law-abiding and coming into the district voluntarily with somewhat favorable terms to getting land to live and work. They had no voice in government and could not bear witness.

*Daer-Fuidir* are the lowest social caste in the tribe, including captives taken from battle, escaped criminals, those accused of crimes but cannot make restitution, and slaves. The Law favors emancipation and it is possible to be elevated to Saer-Fuidir, or in rare cases even higher.

In all cases the gender of caste members in land rights, voting or bearing witness is equal. Women had as much rights as men in all things, even the right to be vote a Ri.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 6, 2010)

Well some of the problems have been addressed. I like the ancestral power groups and the clan focus you had set up before. I would have suggested you keep one or the other, but not ditch both.

You're going a route with this material that makes it less appealing by making the class so tied to setting specific game mechanics. The more stuff you have that can be used in people's home games, possibly existing home games, the more likely it is to see use.

Someone may not have a use for a celtic setting, but if you have good content that they can use in their other PFRPG Games, there's still lots of useable stuff in it.

Example: Back when we played D&D 3.5, in our groups, even when we weren't playing Forgotten Realms, the realms books were fair game for prestige classes, spells, races, feats, and equipment. FOr races, Prestige Classes, and Feats, you'd have to show it to the DM, but very rarely did they disallow it.

Comparing that to another book: OGL Steampunk (Mongoose Press): A book I had. Nobody ever wanted to run a straight OGL Steampunk game, though I picked it up because it looked interesting. The class mechanic was drastically changed, so none of the existing material was compatible with any other D&D book. 
I wanted to run a gambler class from that book once, but to do it, I had to rewrite more than half the class, even with the OGL Steampunk book in front of me for inspiration. 
After that, the book became delegated to one thing, and I copied and adjusted even that so the book now just sits on my shelf. (That one thing was an equipment table for firearms, and a malfunction table for if you roll a 1-3 with the firearm). We only allowed the flintlocks on that table too, so we only used half of it, as the percussion cap firearms were too high tech for our games.

DO you get where I'm going with this? New Game options and mechanics should be able to be plugged into an existing game seamlessly. If you're going to tie it to new mechanics that are game-wide instead of just class-wide, then you should have a way to use the material in games without your new mechanics also listed.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 6, 2010)

*More Brehon Laws*

*The Second Brehon Law: Hospitality*

Under Brehon Law all households had obligations to give hospitality to any free persons. The Hospitality Law requires households to offer food, drink, a place to sleep, and minimal medical care as may be provided and required to any free person who knocks on your door. This law allowed traders and travelers to move great distances in commerce and to private obligations. They are not required to offer their name, or the business on the road, however it is generally considered impolite not to share news, story or song for entertaining the household.

The appointed Ri had the responsibility to ensure the existence, support and appointment of a *Briugu* to ensure the tribes responsibility to hospitality in lands, herds and a built location to serve as a *Burgh* (hostelery). In most cases the burgh also served as a hospital of sorts. Appointment is usually a noble caste member, though sometimes
a wealthy non-noble of appropriate abilities and characteristics. The position seems to be a prized non-noble position as a means to elevate oneself to nemedh status as well as being lucrative in material terms.

*The Third Brehon Law: Property Rights*

The land held by a clan or tribe was divided into holdings of lesser groups (family and sept) in a basically permanent arrangement. Each smaller groups holdings was considered separate and did not interfere with any other group of the tribe.

1. The King or clan chief has mensal lands for the duration he or she holds office, meaning land set aside for additional responsibilities for rulership.

2. The portion of land held by an individual clansman or tuath.

3. The portion of clan holdings assigned to a tenant, usually 7 year contracts and could be sublet to another tenant, however the original tenant holds responsibility to the land owner.

4. The larger part of arable territory is held in trust, although subdivided between the various septs, every freeman was entitled to a share of land, though not on a fixed term and could be reassigned at any time. However individual rights were guaranteed, being allowed to stay until a predetermined termination date is set, and as long as remaining a law-abiding citizen is entitled to land elsewhere.

5. Non-arable or wasteland such as bogs, forest or mountain were considered common land. It cannot be appropriated by individuals, but was available to all free citizens for grazing, hunting, procuring food and firewood, etc. All cattle graze at will.

Buildings had laws dealing with loss, damage, or trespass willful or non willful was a major offense. To look into a house without invitation costs a fine of 1 cow. To cross a person's courtyard or open a door without permission costs a fine of 2 cows.

*The Fourth Brehon Law: Contracts*

The most common legal act is to perform a verbal contract or Cor Bel, which means "putting it to the lips". Contracts are an exchange of obligation and a matter of honor. The amount should not exceed the honor- price of both parties. If such a contract was desired, permission from kin would be required who would be responsible to pay in default.

Contracts become invalid under duress, in fear, in ignorance or while affected by drunkeness.

In cases of non-valid contracts, they can become non-valid if unfair to one of the contracting parties, contractees has 10 days to realize the non-valid issue at which time the contract may be adjusted for fairness.

A pledge is something of value given by its owner for a fixed period held in custody by another. Giving the pledge signified the giver's williness to accept the claim of another - or in the event of dispute - submit the issue to arbitration.

*The Fifth Brehon Law: Arbitration by Neutral Parties*

In every legal dispute from trespass to war between to tribes or tribe and a foreign nation, arbitrators may be called upon to help make a settlement and to serve as ambassadors to non-Celtic nations. These arbitrators must remain neutral parties to the conflicted parties and cannot be kin or fellow clan member to prevent collusion between one of the parties and the arbitrators.

*The Sixth Brehon Law: Payment and Restitution*

Cattle is the primary medium of exchange. The basic unit was the milk cow accompanied by her calf. A three year old dry heifer was half the value of a milk cow. A two year old heifer a third, a yearling heifer one fourth, a yearling bullocks one-eighth.

*Cumal* - which literally means "female slave", was less a means of exchange as much as a unit of measurement valued at 3 sets, 6 milk cows or 6 ounces of silver.

*Set* - a unit of value for honor-price. Honor-price varies with social standing, The honor-price for a clan ruler is 42 sets (21 cows), down to a female calf for a _fer midboth_ (a youth living on his father's land). The value of a set was 1/3 a cumal, half a milk cow, or 2 ounces of silver.

[I have to try and deliniate this into a reliable economy/money system relying on cattle as a means of payment, compared to and perhaps alternately paid in silver ounces - or a silver piece rate.]

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 6, 2010)

*A note for the glory system*

Deciding that glory is the providence of the noble caste (and thus all PC classes), it is a measure of one's status in the noble hierarchy and a means of elevating ones rank status even making oneself eligible for kingship. Glory is more than your reputation, it is your perceived embodiment of the clan ideal - but it must be perceived, witnessed and recognized.

Relics of Glory, an updated idea of the Weapons of Legacy concept from 3e, involve weapons and items with a series of progressive enhancements and arcance properties that level up with it's user every three levels, that require event triggers to activate powers. The Glory mechanic grants access to varying levels of power available from these magic items.

Negative Glory, or Infamy is a condition achieved through witnessed acts of treachery, blasphemy, and the breaking of taboo or the Brehon Laws, as well as not paying fines of restitution and defaulting on contracts - thus breaking your word. Attaining negative ranks of glory can lower your noble status rank in your clan to expulsion from the clan and/or tribe becoming the lowest social rank as Daer-Fuidir (an outlaw).

*Social Ranks of Celtic Society*
In L5R Glory is tied to the ranks of society and having a resource for Celtic social ranks, I'm inspired to try the same in a given Glory mechanic.

Ri Ruirech - High King of a region or a dozen tribes or more.
Ri Tuath - Over King of several tribes.
Ri Tuathe - King of a Celtic tribe, consisting of varying numbers of clans.
Aire Forgill - noble of superior testimony.
Aire Tuisio - noble of precedence.
Aire Ard - high noble (noble)

Since a noble cannot simply lose noble status, expulsion from clan and/or tribe is the only course which leads to Daer-Fuidir or outlaw status, this would reflect negative Glory. Infamy should count in 2 ranks, the first following expulsion (loss of clan warrior ancestral talents, etc), but in a probationary status in achieving reparations, paying fines and following the Atonement spell. The second rank would be for infamous scoundrels who continue their inglorious behavior and have the lowest possible Glory rank.

PCs begin the game as one of the available player classes which are one of the noble caste: barbarian (gestatae), bard, clan warrior, oracle, ranger, rogue, sorcerer, wizard (runemaster), or witch class. They must begin the game with the minimum amount of Glory which consists of 6 rank distinctions. Progressions between social ranks/glory ranks should become progressively more difficult, while losing glory ranks should be faster/easier than attaining ranks.

These are the parameters for my Glory rank system.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 6, 2010)

*@ Sylrae*

Sylrae, my dissertation thus far, especially on Celtic Law as a Code of Conduct is not a specific game mechanic yet - I'm only thinking out loud, to help determine the best way to go with it.

However, regarding the Glory mechanic, I am very much considering this an Optional Rule, rather than a necessary mechanic tied to a new base class.

An optional Honor mechanic was provided for 3.0 Oriental Adventures/Rokugan and was almost never implemented by most groups playing that setting. I feel it should and probably would be the same for anyone using this class and the setting's flavor options for a Celtic game outside the intended setting.

Do not think Glory is intrinsically bound to the Clan Warrior class, it is merely a tool to allow DMs to bring greater verisimilitude to a more Celtic flavored setting and theme.

I've already removed the Celtic name from the weapons as they are listed in the class stats. I will definitely include them with a proper weapons list, but I've tried my best to otherwise remove the class from required setting mechanics. In what other way, am I still too tied to the setting?

Last point, nothing locked in stone, I may yet tie the Ancestor talents back into Ancestral groupings again. I'm just trying to generalize the build more, so its more usable overall.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 6, 2010)

It seemed like it was getting more heavily steeped into the honor system.

The only thing I'm thinking may be a bit too setting dependent would be the fey step/path sensing. I'm thinking that should be maybe some sort of optional bonus feat, or maybe just include a sidebar of a "If your game/setting doesn't have these things, use these two abilities instead".

I'd like to see a twist on this applied to other ancient cultures, as I mentioned before. Much of it could remain the same, you switch up the weapon list, maybe replace a feat list, add a couple more non-celtic themed abilities. Put them in different packages though. So in celtic places you use the celtic build, if you come from say greece, you get lots of javelings and spears, and breastplates are ok, etc. Even if your setting mainly makes use of the Celtic one, when you introduce your city state countries, there could be a clan warrior type that isnt celtic. Some places have traditional fighters, others have these guys.

Just thinking, and trying to add helpful suggestions.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 6, 2010)

*Ancestral Lineage Talents (draft 4)*

The following is a work in progress, trying to divide the Ancestral Talents from the previous build into usable themed groupings once again. I have created seven below, which should be enough. Making new groups is not the problem, but filling them with usable Talents and Advanced Talents is the issue. One goal is to provide more talents than can be selected thus options given.

*Champion* - one of your ancestors was clan champion during a time of great need.
Skill Focus: Intimidation
Skill Focus: Perception
Skill Focus: Craft (weaponsmithy)
Skill Focus: Craft (armor smithy)
Talent: Animal Companion (limited to horse, hunting dog, war dog)
Talent: Battle Cry (+1 morale bonus to attacks for clan warrior and all allies in 30', lasts for 2 rounds per level of clan warrior, up to 3+ CHA mod per day, increase this bonus +1 for every four levels of clan warrior.)
Talent: Combat Trick
Talent: Intimidating Prowess (as a free bonus feat)
Talent: Taunt (as described previously)
Advanced Talent: Mark Opponent (opponent gains -2 attack rolls versus anyone else, but you).
Advanced Talent: Opponent's Bane (after 2 rounds of study in combat, as an immediate action bypass opponent's AC for your next attack.)
Advanced Talent: Champion's Strike (automatically confirm critical hits)

*Civilized* - one of your recent ancestors was a Ceran citizen and not a Celt.
Bonus Skills: Knowledge (Ceran history), Profession (sailor), Linguistics (Ceran), Use Magic Device
Skill Focus: Linguistics (Ceran)
Skill Focus: Perception
SKill Focus: Knowledge (Ceran history)
Skill Focus: Use Magic Device
Talent: Armor allowance (breastplate)
Talent: Forced March (50% more distance covered/day when fully armored)
Talent: Ceran Economics (understand the value and accounting of coinage)
Talent: Signalling - long distance communications with smoke or flags.
Talent: Right of Passage document (allows legal entry into empire of Cer)
Advanced Talent: Weapon Training 1 (as per Fighter class feature)
Advanced Talent: Weapon Training 2 (as per Fighter class feature)
Advanced Talent: Weapon Training 3 (as per Fighter class feature)

*Druidic* - one of your ancestors was Clan or Tribal Druid
New Skill: Heal
Skill Focus: Heal
Skill Focus: Knowledge (clans)
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature)
Skill Focus: Knowledge (fey)
Talent: Clan Lore (as Legend Lore)
Talent: Lay on Hands (as Paladin of equal level)
Talent: Minor Mercies
Talent: Star Navigation
Talent: Weather Sense
Advanced Talent: Find Locus (ley lines power source)
Advanced Talent: Major Mercies
Advanced Talent: Aura of Neutrality - gain DR 5/good and DR 5/evil

*Easterling* - one of your ancestors was Saxon or Dane
 Skill Focus: Profession (sailor)
 Skill Focus: Craft (weaponsmith)
 Skill Focus: Craft (armorsmith)
 Skill Focus: Knowledge (geography)
 Talent: Combat Trick
 Talent: Diehard - as a bonus feat
 Talent: Raging Sot - after 8 flagons of ale or mead (1 wine skin equals six flagons), make a Fort check DC 10 + 1 for every additional flagon consumed, on a failed check subject becomes enraged taking temporary damage: 1d4 Dex, 1d4 Wis and gains temporary bonus: 1d4 Str, 1d4 Con for 5 + BAB in rounds, and is conferred the Exhausted condition at the end of the rage, 1 time per day. _Easterlings drink heavily before going to battle
_Talent: Thor's Hammer - +1 attacks using a warhammer, +1 for every 4 levels.
 Advanced Talent: Blessing of Valhalla - Nordic prayer is chanted, Fort DC 15, removes the exhausted and fatigued conditions to self only.
 Advanced Talent: Drink You Under - doubles duration of Raging Sot, twice per day if exhausted condition is removed, however falls unconscious for 1d8 hours at end of the second use.
Advanced Talent: Loki's Luck - as an immediate action, if an opponent succeeds on any Save while engaging in combat with you, they must reroll using the results of the second roll only, 3 + CHA modifier per day
*
Fey-Marked* - you have fey blood in your ancestry
New Bonus Skill: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Perception
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature).
Skill Focus: Knowledge (fey)
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Talent: Detect Glamour
Talent: Fey-Marking
Talent: Resist Nature's Lure
Talent: Laughing Touch (Su) - as per Sorcerer ability
Talent: Fleeting Glance (Su) - as per Sorcerer ability
Advanced Talent: Find Fey Path
Advanced Talent: Find Fey Portal
Advanced Talent: Fey Magic (Su) - as per Sorcerer ability

*Raider* - one of your ancestors was a famous raider.
Skill Focus: Acrobatics
Skill Focus: Climb
Skill Focus: Perception
Skill Focus: Stealth
Talent: Combat Trick
Talent: Fast Stealth (as rogue talent)
Talent: Sneak Attack (may be selected up to 5 times, effects stack)
Talent: Treasure Spotter
Talent: Wind Stance (as a bonus feat)
Advanced Talent: Hide in Plain Sight
Advanced Talent: Improved Evasion
Advanced Talent: Lightening Stance (as a bonus feat)

*Roan* - you have Sealwere blood in your ancestry
Bonus Skills: Diplomacy, Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature)
Skill Focus: Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Swim
Talent: Deep Vision
Talent: Direction Sense
Talent: Seal Stride
Talent: Resist Cold (swim in icy cold water with no detrimental effects)
Talent: Water-Marked - hold your breath for Con modifier x4 in rounds
Advanced Talent: Arms of Lyrr
Advanced Talent: Breath of Lyrr
Advanced Talent: Wild Shape (any small or medium marine mammal)

*Worg* - you have lycanthropic blood in your ancestry
Bonus Skill: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Animal Handling
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature)
Skill Focus: Survival
Talent: Animal Companion (as Hunter's Bond - ranger class feature)
Talent: Animal Trick (teach one unusual action with animal companion)
Talent: Ride Exotic Mount (see exotic mount list)
Talent: Wild Empathy (as druid class feature)
Talent: Woodland Stride (as druid class feature)
Advanced Talent: Call of the Wild
Advanced Talent: Companion's Eyes
Advanced Talent: Wild Shape (as per druid class feature)

*Exotic Mount List*: aurochs, bison, elothere, irish elk, mastodon, and wooly rhino. (stats yet to be generated for new dire animals of setting)

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 7, 2010)

*Trait: Druid and Keld Law*

*Trait: Druid*

*Category*: Social
* Requirement*: Keld setting, sanctioned member of the Druid caste, which include all clan bards, oracles, sorcerers, witches and wizards.
*Description*: You are a clan noble, and after years of training and testing have been given official sanction into the Druid caste. As part of the intelligencia, you serve the Ri (King or clan chief) as a neutral advisor and arbitrator for your specialty among the other clan druid caste members. You are the historians, law-keepers, scientists, philosophers, religious leaders, and masters of the arcane arts.
*Benefits*: +1 bonus to Knowledge (clans) checks, Knowledge (clans) becomes a class skill. Keld Law prohibits the willful harm or slaying of any member of the Druid caste. Druid caste members are forbidden to directly participate in inter clan conflicts, although they can prepare warriors with enhancements prior to combat and aid them afterwards. Keld Law requires Druid caste members to remain neutral to Keld clan politics, and may only participate as arbitrators, unless they are one of the parties in dispute.
*
Keld Law*: (Draft 1)

_Using the Brehon Laws as a reference, but requiring a simpler code of conduct for Keld society this is my first attempt. (Note until further notice, the setting is now called *Keld - Iron Age Celtic Clans* setting)

_*First Law - Restitution for all Infractions*: capital punishment for crimes and infractions is prohibited, the law requires review by neutral arbitrators and judgement by king or clan chief with payment of restitution in the form of cattle and property called Honor-Price to the wronged party, based on status and levels of material wealth.

[A table of offenses and restitution scaled to social rank will eventually be created.]
*
Second Law - Trial by Combat*: Arbitration and judgement can be set aside if both parties in a legal dispute agree to a trial by combat, between chosen champions or themselves fighting until pre-agreed terms of defeat have been achieved. While most disputes arise between two individuals, trial by combat can escalate to clan versus clan feuds which still technically qualify as trial by combat. Feuds by tribes and regions are considered wars and also fall under this category. In any case, neutral arbitrators can interceed at any time for a temporary truce to try and achieve equitable settlement between disputed parties.
*
Third Law - Clan Division, Rights and Priviledges*: all clans of Keld from top to bottom are divided between rulers, nobility, landowners, commoners, the poor, immigrants, slaves and criminals and have varying degrees of rights and priviledges due based on clan status and levels of material wealth, as well as additional unique rights granted by the Ri.

*King or Clan Chief (Ri)* - as an elected leader of the clan or tribe, the Ri is the final judge on all matters. Through majority vote by the nobility and landowners, the Ri can be removed from office if considered unworthy for any reason. The Ri is entitled to lands and property to support his governorship in addition to his own material wealth, granted a warband of clan warriors, and a support staff of druids, artisans and servants.

*Nobles (Nemedh)* - priviledged members and their immediate families of clan society are the primary landholders and wealthy property owners who serve official offices as members of the court of the Ri. All clan warrior's of the warband, all members of the druid caste, wardens (rangers) and scouts (rogues), as well as the most skilled and wealthiest clan artisans comprise the noble caste. Through majority vote by the Ri, noble caste members and  landowners, a noble caste member can be downgraded to lower status or removed from clan altogether due to acts of infamy or failure to pay restitution and considered an outlaw. The nobles are entitled to their own land and properties, a vote in government.

*Upper Middle Class (Aire)* - wealthy non-noble landowners including rich farmers, herders or fisherman with more than a one ship - almost consider lesser nobles have many of the rights and priviledges of the noble caste, though less material wealth. With the acquisition of enough wealth, the aire are the only non-noble social caste that can be elevated to noble status, conversely with the loss of enough wealth due to circumstance, restitution or fortune aire can be downgraded to Ceile or lower status. The aire have a vote in government and can bear witness against the Ri and the noble caste.

*Middle Class (Ceile)* - comprised of rent-paying land holders, skilled craftsmen, farmers, herders, tradesmen - the bulk of clan society. The ceile do not have a vote in government, but can bear witness against someone higher rank than their own. Like the aire through gains and loss of fortune, their status can move one caste level up or down, unless failure to pay restitution which relegates all to criminal status.

*Non Free Castes:

Bathach (poor, unskilled, wasteland squatters)* - having almost no material wealth, they survive at the good graces of the upper castes for employment. Having almost no rights, like the Ceile they can bear witness against those with higher rank than themselves. Though difficult to achieve the bathach can achieve Ceile status with the acquisition of enough wealth or aquiring more skills.
*
Saer-Fuirdir (immigrants)* - immigrants, both non-local Keld tribe members and non-Keld have come to the territory voluntarily and on general good terms with the authorities may pay rents for land to provide work and a place to live. They have no voice in government and cannot bear witness. With enough acquisition of wealth saer-fuidir can elevate themselves to near ceile status, but cannot gain the rights to bear witness at any time.
*
Daer-Fuirdir (criminals and slaves)* - criminals (those who fail to pay restitution for offenses committed) and slaves (war captives) cannot hold material wealth, have no voice in government, cannot bear witness and live at the good graces of their jailers and owners. Emancipation is the goal of Keld Law and through restitution payment, proven skill and trust can be elevated to Ceile status. Outlaws (those ousted from clan and/or tribal membership for gravest offenses and lack of restitution payment) and escaped criminals are considered the lowest members of society. Only through extreme circumstance and atonement can they return to clan society, at ceile or higher status.

[A table describing levels of wealth and corresponding social rank will be created.]

[PCs in a typical campaign are all members of the Nemedh noble caste, the lower caste levels serve as the bulk of the clan NPCs, or as a lowered status placed onto PCs due to misfortune and circumstance. Non standard campaigns can begin at any level of clan society as appropriate.]

*Fourth Law - Druid caste guarantees*: as neutral advisors, educators and arbitrators, druid caste members are proscribed from taking sides in a dispute, unless if they are one of the parties in dispute, and must remain neutral to arbitrate disputes when appropriate, doing so for all clan issues, and with the best interest of both parties. If their arbitration proves false, contrived or with prejudice, they are liable for the restitution of the offense. They cannot participate in non-druid challenges, combat or agression between parties, though they can prepare warriors for combat and aid them afterward. This applies to disputes between Keld clan members, clans, tribes and nations (Keld and foreign). 

[This means that druids can adventure and fight monsters, fey and natural beasts, but cannot direct participate in combat between members of Keld society, rather they can buff their allies and debuff opponents prior to the start of combat, but cannot otherwise engage in combat directly.]

Consequently members of Keld society are proscribed from willfully harming or slaying a member of the Druid caste under any circumstance. Under extreme circumstances such as a druid's assault on an innocent, the Ri or directly, illegally participating in combat between two Keld parties, may be prevented (even killed) by another druid caste member only - though restitution will still be required for the harm, loss or death of that individual.

*Fifth Law - your word is your contract*: in a society without written contracts, oral contracts are binding as long as conditions of duress, fear, ignorance or drunkeness between two agreeing parties do not exist. Contract discrepancies have a 10 day grace period to make alterations for unfair agreements made, after which is binding and irreverseable. Failure to transact the contract by either party may be subject to arbitration and penalties for contract default with restitution paid to the wronged party. A person's only point of honor is their word, and giving false witness (lying) is considered the most despicable breach of social conduct, and grounds for expulsion from clan and tribe.

Honor-Price is your value in material wealth to your rank position in clan society (a table of wealth by rank will be provided). Normally you can only make contractural obligations up to your honor-price. Agreements in excess to your honor-price must be agreed with kin paying the difference in case of default.

[A table containing incomes by profession and clan rank will be provided.]

[Note: exageration is considered poetic and not giving false witness.]

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 7, 2010)

*My Hibernia analog map...*

Although I'm not quite at the point that I need a map for my setting, I decided to create my Ireland (Hibernia) analog for the setting. Of course I intend to create a full British Isles analog, as well as Spain and Gaul, but I'm not developing that yet. I thought creating the Irish island was worth it for an early version of the map.

This is just the basic terrain, I have to add forests, the background water, then heraldric knots and symbols on round or rectangular Celtic shields as kingdom labels with their names beneath, then dozens of tribal names scattered about. I will place at least 4 towns and several important sites, but individual clanholds and villages will be for regional maps, rather than "country maps" like this one. The dashed line regions on the north and west side of the map, and at the mouth of the southwest river are marshland or moors.

Enjoy!

GP

EDIT: third time's a charm, this is the final version of my Isle of Hybreni map - here's a link to a larger version:

http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/hybrenia-new.jpg


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 8, 2010)

that is a gorgeous map.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 9, 2010)

*Cartography is a strength for me*



Sylrae said:


> that is a gorgeous map.




Thanks! Making maps is one of the things I do well - I've updated it since you seen it last.

I added a new Ancestral Lineage into list on the post above - Easterling, to represent the possible Germanic tribes in the Celtic homeland; Saxons or Danes. I have experimented with a strange talent involving getting drunk - take a look. I think its fun!

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 10, 2010)

The Map is labelled Hybreni instead of Hybrenia, but it looks pretty damn good.

I think the text labellin the map should be a smaller font size. The map looks a little too busy now.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 10, 2010)

*Intentional for now*



Sylrae said:


> The Map is labelled Hybreni instead of Hybrenia, but it looks pretty damn good.
> 
> I think the text labellin the map should be a smaller font size. The map looks a little too busy now.




Thanks, Syrae. I agree that the names especially of the forest and mountains are a bit larger than nessassary - and I will shrink them down a bit eventually, they are taking lots of space aren't they?

Incidently, though I call it "Hybrenia" in my post, it supposed to be Hybreni as in the map. Hybrenia sounds too Roman, the Celts have tribes that end in "i", so I think that's more accurate - the isle is named Hybreni.

My plan is to use this as an inset map for a close-up isometric view of a stone circle, so since the inset map is roughly a quarter or fifth of the size of the rest of the map, the larger font makes the labels easier to read for the intended map.

Here's what I've done so far for the close-up map...


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 11, 2010)

That one's pretty nice too. What do you do your maps in?

Those look like freehand + computer, or just a photoshop/SAI drawing.
Do you use a mapping program?


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 11, 2010)

Sylrae said:


> That one's pretty nice too. What do you do your maps in?
> 
> Those look like freehand + computer, or just a photoshop/SAI drawing.
> Do you use a mapping program?




I use Xara Xtreme Pro, which is a vector drawing program like Illustrator or Coreldraw, so not a dedicated mapping app. And while not my only style, those maps are in fact hand-drawn plus computer apps.

The second map was modeled in 3D, then printed as a high contrast image, then I placed tracing paper and traced, hand drew the details. Finally applied the color in Xara. So 3D + hand-drawn + vector coloring.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 12, 2010)

*Map is done*

Here is the final version of the map I was making, using those elements. Now its time to go back to setting development. Note the larger file link has some changes that are not in the thumbnail - a recent update and now thumbnail made for it, uploaded.

While it is for a contest entry, I plan to use it in my publication as well.

Enjoy!

GP

Link to larger version: (newest one)
http://www.gamer-printshop.com/cbg/menhir-dance-final.jpg


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 14, 2010)

I've been thinking about your Clan Warrior class.

The way I plan on approaching a class with lots of plane shifting  abilities (which may not be appropriate or useful in many games) gave me  an Idea, and it also ties into my suggestion that it not all be celtic.

I know you said the fey detection stuff is needed for your setting, but  have you considered this possibility?

Keep the fey sense and Fay gate sense type abilities, but make them  optional. Make another build that functions in a standard campaign.

As it's a class tied to a culture (which all the other base classes  avoid for the most part) try making some alternate builds that get a  handful of different abilities, maybe swap some weapon proficiencies  out, or vary up the bonus feats.

A class with a single 'type' is okay, but if there are a few dozen ways  to build a class, and it can be shoved into any setting with no  problems, the class is considerably more appealing.

~Sylrae


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 14, 2010)

*I see what you mean...*



Sylrae said:


> I've been thinking about your Clan Warrior class.
> 
> The way I plan on approaching a class with lots of plane shifting  abilities (which may not be appropriate or useful in many games) gave me  an Idea, and it also ties into my suggestion that it not all be celtic.
> 
> ...




I see what you mean, and its a smart move, perhaps have the Fey Marked version deal with spirits or outsiders, perhaps even incorporeal undead.

Good timing too, because I am going to start work on two prestige classes for the setting, real soon. One is a Fey Bound Witch, prerequisite being a standard APG Witch with flavorings towards a fey relationship in its particulars. The Fey Bound Witch makes a pact with powerful Fey being, or various pacts with various fey beings in exchange for Supernatural powers, that comes with a cost (loss of HP, stat decreases, save decreases, and perhaps some type of sacrafice.) I'm looking at a five level PrC for this.

Also will be developing my Myrrdon (Tattoo artificer) as a three level prestige class. Acquires: Forge Ring, Craft Arms and Armor, Craft Wondrous Item, at 1st - 3rd level. Because a prerequisite of Arcane Mark and Permanancy is required (and especially since Permanency is a fifth level spell) - the Runemaster wizard is required to be 10th level before taking this prestige class.

So spellcasters and PrC's next. I will consider tweaks for the Fey Marked Clan Warrior.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 15, 2010)

*Looking at just the Fey Marked ancestral lineage*

Looking at just the Clan Warrior, Fey Marked ancestral lineage. Certain new skills and the advanced talents of Find Fey Portal and Find Fey Path are too setting specific, though I need them available at least as options. Most of the other powers - detect glamour, fey-marked, resist nature's lure, even the two sorcerer powers, so I don't need to remove them.

Of course skill focus: Knowledge (fey) could be Knowledge (planes), with fey as a specific option for the setting.

Advanced Talents:

*Fey Bane* (Su): as circle of protection from evil, as spell, but specifically protects against creatures of the fey subtype.

*Stoic Mind* (Ex): whenever you fail a Save or DC versus fey compulsion magic, you get to automatically reroll, but must keep the second results.

So while still fey-centric, these powers are not so Iron Age Celts-centric.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 17, 2010)

*Thinking about elves...*

As I explore new and old tomes of faerie lore, I find many references for the Seelie folk, which include both trooping faeries and solitary faeries. I've got plenty of material for solitary fey, but little regarding trooping faeries.

So looking at the Core Handbook, at Races in the beginning and the entry for Elves mentions how they are "similar in many ways superficially like fey creatures."

Which got me to thinking about a fully fey elf, as the elf of the setting. Probably smarter to call them Fey Elves, rather than Sidhe Elves (Shee), though I prefer the latter, thinking like Sylrae, Fey Elves is probably the better choice. They dwell in the Fey Realms, but since one can so easily traverse the prime material to the Fey Realms and back, they frequently hunt and cause mischief in our realms.

At best, I can leave the Elf Racial Traits as is and just give them some superficial differences from standard Core elves.

Back in 2e Birthright, the elves were called "sidhelien" (people of fey) who had some movement benefits in woodland terrain, as well as the lack of a divine source of power - elves were beings of arcana and did not worship gods. Though Danu is recognized as the Fey Queen, she is also the mother goddess of Celtic pantheon. Though she is a goddess, the elves view her as their immortal sovereign, not their goddess.

Due to fey bloodline sorcerers, I was thinking of making all fey elves natural sorcerers, thus most are either straight sorcerers or multi-class with sorcerer as one of their preferred classes.

The proposed Clan Warrior Ancestral Lineage Fey powers of *Find the Path* and *Find Fey Portal* should be natural abilities as well. (I should also make these optional and have more typical campaign, like: Alter Self, as per spell, and Dimension Door, or something of that nature.)

So if I pull divine magic from their resources, does this overly affect / imbalance the race? I'm thinking of giving them access to some type of healing source (perhaps only healing spells from the Fey Court, through Danu as a goddess/sovereign, perhaps eating Faerie Fruit, or just a return to the immortal Fey Realms and they can survive until healed.)

Maybe they should (at higher levels - 4th?) be able to *Create Fey Portal* as a spell like ability. I think for their lack of divine access should spell-like abilities in addition to being a sorcerer to make up for the loss.

OK, this one is odd, but thinking of giving a *Wildshape* ability at 6th level, of one animal, probably an insect? Lightening Bug, Butterfly, Dragonfly, Wasp, Mayfly, Flying Ant, even grasshoppers and crickets - perhaps giant versions of those types?

If I'm devoting this much thought to Elves, should I include them as a PC race? I originally was staying humano-centric in setting design.

Basically these fey elves would represent my trooping fey, members of the Seelie Court.

I think they should mostly be an NPC race, with a rare "Drizz't" as a PC, and not a common player choice, if I did allow them as a PC race. (Perhaps lose their innate abilities: Find Path, etc.)

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 17, 2010)

*Fey Bloodline Sorcerers*

Here's a thought. Offer two optional Fey Bloodlines for Sorcerers of the setting: Seelie and Unseelie.

Since these are optional bloodlines, I can offer many of powers and abilities specifically tied to the setting.

*Bloodline Fey (Seelie)*
Class Skill: Knowledge (Fey) and Skill Focus: Knowledge (Fey)
Otherwise the same as the Core Fey Bloodline Sorcerer.

*Bloodline Fey (Unseelie)*
Class Skill: Knowledge (Fey) and Skill Focus: Knowledge (Fey)
Otherwise same as Core Fey Bloodline, except for differing  Bloodline Powers:

Dazing Touch (Sp) at 1st level gain Daze as spell, however affects any creature touched not limited by hit dice, once affected is immune to its affects for 24 hours.

Woodland Stride (Ex) at 3rd as per Core fey bloodline

Create Fey Portal (Su) at 9th level you can create a portal to enter the Fey Realms, in affect Plane Shift then create another Fey Portal within 100' + 10' per level distance from where you first enter the Fey Realms in any direction.

Gift of Binding (Su) at 15th level you can perform a service or provide a gift that exceeds the value for an exchange of services or goods, if the second party accepts you can place a Lesser Geas, as per spell. Chiefs, kings and sovereigns are immune to this ability. The value should exceed the bargain by 5 times or greater. Opponent gains a Will DC of 10 + half your sorcerer levels (minimum of 1) + CHA modifier

Soul of the Unseelie (Su) at 20th level you gain immunity to poison, DR 10/Cold Iron, creatures of the animal type do not attack you unless magically compelled to do so. Once per day you can Create Fey Portal that automatically joins a Fey Path for safe travel through the Fey Realms.

I may come up with an alternate list of Seelie Bloodline powers as well.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 18, 2010)

I like the bloodline, and I'll read the post above it tomorrow morning.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 19, 2010)

*Runemaster (wizard) base class and Myrddon PrC*

Runemaster (Wizard)
HD d6, Good Will Saves, Skills: 2+Int modifier, replace Knowledge (planes) with Knowledge (Fey) and Knowledge (Local)/Knowledge (history) with Knowledge (clan).

1st level: Arcane Bond, Arcane Mark (Sp) at will, Arcane School, Cantrips.
2nd level: Skill Focus: Craft (carving runestaves)
3rd level and above follow normal wizard features progression...

Spell Access: as per Sorcerer/Wizard list
Spellbooks and Scrolls are replaced with arcane runestaves. Spells are cast into the staff at the beginning of each day, thus only requires command to release spell.

Runestaff: 6' long

Spellcasting: casting takes 10 minutes + 10 minutes per spell level to carve runes to hold the spell onto the runestaff. Runes cover 1 square inch per spell level, four 1 square inch areas can be placed in circumference around the runestaff. The top 12 inches of the runestaff resembles a cudgle (shillelagh) and can be used like one. Thus 60 inches of height x 4 square inches means a runestaff can hold 240 levels of spells. A command word is uttered to release the spell and the rune leaves a burned blackened area. Once spent that area can nolonger hold a rune replacement. Perodically the runestaff needs to be replaced.

Myrddon (Tattooist Artificer) Prestige class
HD d6, Good Will Saves, Skills 2+Int modifier
Prerequisites ability to cast Permancy spell (thus 10th level Runemaster)

1st: Gain Forge Ring as a bonus feat, Skill Focus: Craft (tattoo)
2nd: Gain Create Arms and Armor feat
3rd: Gain Create Wondrous Item as a bonus feat

Tattoos like runes cover 1 square inch per spell level (permancy spell not required) and are placed on fingers for rings, and onto various locations of the body as a magic item slot. Tattooing is a painful art using a small wooden mallet and needle stick that is dipped into iron based blue ink and tapped in application. It takes 10 minutes + 1 hour per spell to place a completed tattoo. The myrddon can only create wondrous item tattoos of those items that can be worn, thus she cannot create wands, rods, or staves (not including runestaff).

Cost of tattoo equivalent to cost of magic item as per Core rules, however a 5% reduction on price based on level of Myrddon (up to 15% reduction for 3rd level Myrddon).

Tattoos can be erased, DC = spell level + the Myrddon's level + Int modifier, the myrddon that created the tattoo can erase his own work at DC of spell level only. Erasing tattoos allows for replacement tattoos of greater enchantment.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 20, 2010)

*Oracle and Witch work as is, but the Fey Bound...*

Reviewing the Oracle and Witch, only a few additions:

*Oracle* gains the druid trait at 1st level, at 2nd level gains skill focus: on one of her knowledge skills. [Note: Knowledge (history) is replaced by Knowledge (clan) and Knowledge (planes) is replaced with Knowledge (fey) for the setting.]

Any curse and mystery in the final Beta is appropriate, though there will be more mysteries available in the APG, so only more options.

*Witch* gains the druid trait at 1st level, at 2nd level gains skill focus: on one of her knowledge skills. Scroll reading for a familiar learning new spells studies a rune carved on wood, stone or metal for the same duration and effect.

*Fey Bound* prestige class
HD: d6, BAB, Saves, Skill modifier and Skills list as per Witch class.
Prerequisites: Familiar, and ability to cast arcane spells.

1st: Fey Pact, gain a Supernatural Talent, pay Talent Cost.
2nd: Fey Pact, gain a Supernatural Talent, pay Talent Cost or pay sacrafice.
3rd: Fey Pact, gain a Supernatural Talent, pay Talent Cost or pay sacrafice.
4th: Fey Pact, gain a Supernatural Talent, pay Talent Cost or pay sacrafice.
5th: Fey Pact, gain a Supernatural Talent, pay Talent Cost or pay sacrafice.

Everything else here is still in development...

Fey Pact: the fey bound must make contact with a powerful supernatural (fey) being and must accept a curse or sacrafice in exchange for a supernatural talent, though the first selection must affect the fey bound personally. At higher levels she can apply the curse or sacrafice unto someone else.

Supernatural Talents: from spells as powers to Wild Shape - this is the least developed part of this draft prestige class. Other "talents" might be the service of a supernatural being, a one time powerful spell or effect

Possible curses: negative modifiers to saves, reduced hit points, armor class, ability scores, spell slots, obscured vision, deafness, lameness, stutter. If she chooses a curse to apply to herself, she has 24 hours to curse another transferring the curse to someone else otherwise it permanently affects her.

Possible sacrafice: destroy a favorite item, a favored magic item, or slay a favorite pet/steed, lose a finger, lose a hand, limb, even human sacrafice. Fey bound can apply the sacrafice to herself, or to anyone she casually knows (she cannot do this to stranger.)

Because most taking the path of the fey bound, are witch as base class, these practitioners have given much of the bad reputation that normal witches possess. Some fey bound only choose to affect themselves, while others regularly cure their kin and kith, or enemies she knows well. Those who make sacrafices of others or place curses on others are considered evil.

Needs work.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 21, 2010)

*Racial Revelations*

In the beginning keeping more historically minded, I was looking at a humano-centric campaign setting; that PCs were mostly human. But since I cracked open the door and let Sidhe Elves and Half-Sidhe (Elves and half-elves) into the posts up above, I've been doing some more thinking.

Always thinking the Picts were a fantastic race with good values into a Celtic setting, but mostly thinking them human has limited my scope on them. Some historic data suggest that the Picts were a different race from Celts, smaller, darker, perhaps Finno-Ugrian (like Lapps). The picts were known to be masterful fighters and wearers of tattoos. What if I made Picts into Dwarves?

The Pathfinder gnome already has a fey connection, something about their hair, size and disposition. So no need to add anything there, they already fit.

I see the halfling as an offshoot of the brownie race, say a brownie who has accepted a gift of clothing. Brownies are household fey and usually attach themselves to a particular piece of land or to a human family. Trading farm labor for a bowl of cream and porridge. Supposedly if you gift a brownie with more than the food, you have spurned the brownie. Thus a brownie who has accepted a gift has turned, and is now a halfling. Halflings dwell in family units and attach themseves to human lands assisting them as brownies do.

Another d20 Celtic resource mentions the idea of half-orcs being half-fomorians (half-demons) which is another possibility. Fomorians rather than being orcs are ogres or orogs (orc mix ogres) with the Fiendish template. I see Firbolgs as being a more intelligent race of ogres and consist of barbarian warriors and ogre magi. There would be standard ogres as well as hags in the setting too.

While I do plan to include giant races in the setting, the ogres are where much of the storyline surrounds.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 22, 2010)

*Some Bestiary inclusions*

I am building a list of monsters and fey for the setting. I have categories of fey and other beings in addition to a list...

Unseelie Court: goddess queen, the Winter Hag, hags, ice giants (primitive frost giants), fomorian (orogs with fiendish template), firbolgs (intelligent ogres and ogre magi), ogre barbarians, fey goblins; baobhan sidhe, lhianon sidhe, love talker, fuath (monsters), sluagh (water demons), duergar.

Annis - strongest and largest of hag kind, often in company of ogres
Apple Tree Man - oldest apple tree in orchard, god figure and male dryad.
Baobhan Sidhe - fey vampiric succubus, a dancer
Barrow/Bog Mummy - powerful undead oracle spellcaster
Barrow/Bog Wight - undead clan warrior (often in service to mummy)
Bean Sidhe (banshee) - incorporeal female omen of death, ancestral to clan
Bluecap/Knocker - mining fey, expects to be paid a humans wage
Bogie - viscious fey goblin
Brag - viscious, prankster goblin, more powerful than a buggane
Brownie - household and guardian fey attaches itself to a family or property
Buckawn - brownie-goat centaur
Buggane - a fey goblin more powerful than a bogie
Cait Sidhe - fey vampiric cat
Cu Sidhe - fey guardian dog, green with large paws, and loud bark.
Firbolgs - intelligent ogres, clan warriors and ogre magi
Fomorians - orog (ogre orc mix) with fiendish template
Grig - sprite grasshopper
Grugach - a strong, but primitive diminuitive sidhe elf
Ice Giant - a primitive frost giant, club, rimed in ice
Kelpie - underwater tangleweed, kelp like fey plant being.
Kilmoulis - seelie goblin with huge nose, no mouth.
Korred - a chaotic, strong and fierce satyr-like fey being
Lhainon Sidhe - a fey vampiric song stealer succubus, targets bards
Love Talker - a fey male vampiric sweet talker, who drowns victims
Merrow - merling race, beautiful females, horridly ugly males
Oakmen - found in copse groves, protectors and pranksters
Pooka - fey shape-shifter prankster
Redcap - a particularly murderous and calculating fey goblin.
Roane (selkie) - a sealwere removes pelt as a fur cloak to walk among men
Spriggan - gnome-like fey
Swanmay - swanwere with a mantle of feathers (see Roane)
Water Horse (each uisge) - horse shape-changer invites riders, glues them to the seat and leaps into bodies of water to drown victims and consume.

This is the list so far, as well as the Unseelie list at top, plus the unmentioned Sidhe (elves) of the trooping Seelie. I'll probably come up with a few more.

On a quick glance of the Bestiary, many monsters are very appropriate: the existing list of fey beings, barguest, behir, mephits make great alternate fey and should be considered fey for the setting, linnorn make the ideal Celtic worm (dragon), all the included giant races, all the dire beasts, lycanthropes, aurochs, mastodon (elephant), and many more (haven't completely dissected the Bestiary for all the best gems.)

GP


----------



## Glade Riven (Jul 25, 2010)

A few world questions...

Is a potion of Bull's Strength made from mistletoe harvested with a golden sickle?
Will there be a Mehir Delivery Service?
And, on a slightly more serious, what of mainland Celts? Have they been pushed off in your world, not on the mainland at all, or are there still tribes of celts on the mainland?
How much does Irish folk history play a role? Things like the displacement of the Danner by the Celts.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 25, 2010)

Transbot9 said:


> A few world questions...
> Is a potion of Bull's Strength made from mistletoe harvested with a golden sickle?
> Will there be a Mehir Delivery Service?
> And, on a slightly more serious, what of mainland Celts? Have they been pushed off in your world, not on the mainland at all, or are there still tribes of celts on the mainland?
> How much does Irish folk history play a role? Things like the displacement of the Danner by the Celts.




1. I haven't made altered spell components and such for the setting yet.
2. Menhir's were moved and constructed by a neolithic people before the arrival of the Celts, thus the Celts are unaware of how they were built. (answered this seriously, even if you were being funny...)
3. Mainland Celts are already part of the setting. As mentioned earlier this thread, this is a western Europe analog, not an Irish or British Isles only analog. Although currently, I've only developed an Isle of Hybreni map (Irish analog), but I've already begun to work out the rest of continental area. Celtic cultures of the setting include analogs for: Gaelic, Brythonic, Gallic and Celtiberian tribes
4. Don't know about Danner - a quick Google has me unsure.

One more point you may have missed is that the comparative time analog if this were Earth, is 600 BC, so Rome is just a village (if there's such a place here...), the Celts have not yet been absorbed into another culture (Roman) yet, there is no Christianity analog. Some Teutonic tribes have moved into the original Celtic (Danube area) homeland, so there is a primitive Dane/Saxon culture (called the Easterlings by the Celts) in existence in the setting.

Also there are remnants of the Formorian and Firbolgs in the highland areas of both the analog Ireland and British Isles, whom are under the Caillech Bheur or Winter Hag, a pre-Celtic goddess - there's much reference to Celtic Folklore history, though from many years of study, I've never heard of Danner.

GP


----------



## Glade Riven (Jul 26, 2010)

1 & 2 had to do with a comic called Asterix (which are technically Gauls, but there's some culture sharing across Europe), so it was an awkward attempt to be funny . It also doesn't help that I horribly misspelled danann as danner.

Otherwise, my question (as in, the origenal indigionous "peoples" such as Fomorian, Fur bolg, Danann)


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 26, 2010)

*Tuatha de Danaan...*

Ah, the Tuatha de Danaan, that's what you mean. Technically by the Book of Invasions, the Tuatha de Danaan preceeded the Milesians (Celts) of Ireland, though spoke the same language, they went under the knowes, or went west (?) and became the Celtic gods, and the eventually the first fey of Ireland.

In my Celtic universe, there's the prime material plane, and there's the Fey Realms which contain both the royal court of the Celtic gods, led by Danu (to which Tuatha de Danaan means "children of Danu") as well as Anwynn, the Underworld (land of death.)

The original homeland of the Celts, under the Halstatt culture was based in the regions surrounding the Danube River that flows west into the Black Sea. Most rivers have goddesses associated with them. Being the original homeland, "Danu", refers to the Danube.

Although much of surviving Celtic culture and documents are Irish, I don't mean to be overly Irish-centric. While much is known about Welsh, Manx, and Cornish culture, more survives of Irish, but little of Gallic and Celtiberic culture beyond what was recorded by Roman historians. However we do know of some of the gods worshipped in Britain and on the continent that were not part of the Tuatha de Danaan, that I mean to incorporate into the pantheon of Celtic gods.

So if you peaked at my last map posted in the thread, the two stone figures at the top of the map are labeled: Dagda the High King and Lugh the Long Handed - the Tuatha de Danaan is definitely incorporated, but since this map is specifically for my Ireland analog (Hybreni). As I develop the rest of the Celtic world I plan to incorporate aspects of local Celts as much as I can and as resource material available plus my imagination, while always referencing the greater dirth of Irish Celtic material as well.

A cultural juggling act, incorporating what I can, as it fits the setting, but part of the challenge of relying on history, while still be fantasy based only.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 26, 2010)

*Conundrum or Opportunity?*



gamerprinter said:


> Runemaster (Wizard)
> HD d6, Good Will Saves, Skills: 2+Int modifier, replace Knowledge (planes) with Knowledge (Fey) and Knowledge (Local)/Knowledge (history) with Knowledge (clan).
> 
> 1st level: Arcane Bond, Arcane Mark (Sp) at will, Arcane School, Cantrips.
> ...




New thoughts...

If you've already cast your spells into your runestaff for the day, and activating a spell is merely uttering a command phrase for a specific spell. Wearing armor will cause no disruption to spells being released from the runestaff. When you place them, you cannot be wearing armor (without taking armor check penalties) or otherwise be encumbered as you cast the spells initially. Once placed should a runemaster not be able don some chain-mail or whatever other armor she has access?

Which means the Runemaster is in every way a wizard, except there are no spellbooks, no scrolls, a staff with carved runes carrying daily and older not yet expired spells, and can wear armor (no shields) for most of the day!

Should I not allow Runemaster (wizards) to wear armor, or should it be a benefit for the way they cast their spells?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 26, 2010)

*Runes lasting more than one day is too powerful*

In some more rethinking allowing a rune of a daily spell lasting longer than a single day is too powerful. A 7th level runecaster could have a weeks worth of spells on his runestaff and go nova for two or three encounters - that's way too powerful.

So I'm adjusting the runes cast in runestaves of daily powers to be effectively enchanted for only a single day, as a normal wizard's daily spells.

Since a runecaster can carve/engrave stone and metal, these would be more worthy of holding a 'permanent' scroll, allowing for held spells indefinitely until used.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 26, 2010)

*Scout (rogue) class*

Since I want to stay Core as much as possible, the Rogue conversion has been the easiest so far. First I'm calling her the 'scout', as she is less a rogue or thief so much as a wilderness stealth martial class. Flavor-wise its notable that she does not serve a rogues guild, rather her clan. Urban settings are mostly missing from the setting, except perhaps the Etruscan city-states region.

Trapfinding and Trapsense, one available talent to be replaced, and one bonus skill focus, that's the only differences.

Trapfinding and trapsense are replaced with snarefinding and snaresense, as well as any talent with the word trap is changed to snare (ie: trap spotter). Mechanical traps are simply unheard of yet in the settings cultures, while pit traps, pully weighted ropes for deadfall traps, shutting cages, pendulum of barbs all constructed from rope, rocks, logs, covering in debris, etc. exist. Since trapfinding is probably a more complex talent than snarefinding, as well as disabling trap/snares - the snare finding skill is useful in setting snares, taking the same amount of time to disable a snare as setting one.

1st level Bonus skill focus: Craft (snare) - allows you to quickly hew logs, cut notches, place roped triggers, or prepare pit traps and other wilderness snares. Once pieces of the snare are in place, the time it takes to set a snare is the same as disabling a snare with the Scout's snarefinding ability (using the same rules for trapfinding.)

Ledgewalker is pretty much useless as most buildings are single story roundhouses with thatched or beehive fitted stone roofs. Some broch towers exist at 40' to 60', and some halls are two or three stories tall, but these are one per community at the most. Climbing buildings is not an issue in the setting.

Trees on the otherhand are everywhere, can be used to hide from pursuers, as an observation platform, a defensive position, a place to prepare an ambush or a missle platform.

*Ledgewalker* should be replaced with *Brachiation*, allowing you to grasp branches above you and swing by your arms from branch to branch. With a successful Acrobatics check you can throw yourself to more distant branches or branches above those you currently hang from, or you can swing yourself onto your feet above the branch you hang from.

Comments?

GP


----------



## Maidhc O Casain (Jul 26, 2010)

gamerprinter said:


> Since I want to stay Core as much as possible, the Rogue conversion has been the easiest so far. First I'm calling it the 'scout', as she is less a rogue or thief so much as a wilderness stealth martial class. Flavor-wise its notable that she does not serve a rogues guild, rather her clan. Urban settings are mostly missing from the setting, except perhaps the Etruscan city-states region.
> 
> The primary differences involve both Trapfinding and Trapsense, and one available talent to be replaced, that's the only differences.
> 
> ...




There was a feat in one of the 3.5 splat-books: Brachiation. It allowed swinging by the arms from branch to branch (of course). Might serve as the mechanics for 'Branchwalking,' if you change the description. Wish I could remember which book for you - it's not in the SRD.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 26, 2010)

*That works!*

You know, I've heard of Brachiation, I remember one of my players reading its description from one of the hundred or so 3.0/3.5 books he owns... don't remember which either. But, I agree, swinging by your arms grasping branches above you, makes for a much more sensible movement method through a tree than, jumping from branch to branch, safer too. Could probably do some unparallel bars kind of gymnastics too - to swing to more distant branches. This would require an Acrobatics skill check to do, DC varying on distance, difference in height (going from lower branch to higher branch, for example), but could not be performed without the Brachiation.

I'll edit the previous post to accomodate this line of thinking. Good idea!

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2010)

*Rangers and slings?*

The Ranger... name is fine, replace the appropriate Knowledge skills as the other classes, restrict to medium armor (no breastplate), and all shields, except tower shields. Everything else works as is.

One thing though, there might be an issue with one of the Combat Styles. In the Celtic world bow and arrows were used for hunting, not combat. The Celts did use several missle weapons, spear, javelin, but most notably the sling. Looking at the Pathfinder weapon equipment list, the sling is a rather pathetic weapon.

Sling: cost 0, dam sm: 1d3, dam med: 1d4, x2, range: 50', bludgeoning.

However, in the real world, in the hands of an expert, using a fist sized stone, a sling can fracture a skull even through an iron helmet, or break ribs, shoulders, limbs - a sling bullet is a bone breaking weapon. It can even puncture armor.

Rather than reinvent the sling, I've created the Celtic War Sling, able to cast larger stones than a standard sling so damage moves up one level.

War Sling: cost 1, dam sm: 1d4, dam med: 1d6, 19-20/x2, range: 50', bludgeoning.

Just a little more kick and better chance for crits. I've already created the Clan Warrior feats: War Sling Adept that increases the range (though I see, I had the sling's range wrong, it should be 75'), and the War Sling Master: crits are automatically confirmed.

Ideally for the setting the Ranger would not have access to Bow feats, but instead the War Sling, and alter existing bow feats to apply to using a sling (point blank range, precise shot, improved precise shot, pinpoint targeting, shot on the run, rapid shot) replace far shot with War Sling Adept, require War Sling Adept, point blank range, and precise shot in order to take War Sling Master.

I said ideally though, so it might be better just to add War Sling as a third Combat Style, and leave the rest of the Ranger alone.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2010)

*The Bard and Barbarian...*

*Bard*
The bard, barely refitted for the setting. I want to leave the Bard alone pretty much. The altered Knowledge skills (fey) and (clan) vs. (planes) and (history)/(local), of course.

Bards are intrinsic to a Celtic setting, and in this one gains the Druid Trait, (which I didn't mention, the Runemaster above is a Druid trait member too), and should have a few more responsibilities including knowing the Clan Laws, and aiding in the contact of Ancestral spirits for clan warrior lineage powers. Otherwise, the same bard as Core.

*Gestatae* (Barbarian)
Barbarian in a Celtic world are those naked, screaming, blue painted or tattooed warriors armed with two javelins or shield and melee weapon. They believe they are closer to the gods, and fighting naked improves this divine bond. The limitation of no armor except shield is a severe one, so it might be best to allow the Clan Warrior's shield training feature to be made available to barbarians or provide some other kind of 'unarmor' bonus... (they probably get enchanted armor tattoos as soon as possible.)

So my base class lineup in summation of this thread are: Bard, Clan Warrior, Gestatae (barbarian), Oracle, Ranger, Runemaster (wizard), Scout (rogue), Sorcerer, and the Witch.

Prestige classes, so far and probably 'it' for now, are Fey-Bound and the Myrrdon (tattoo artificer).

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 27, 2010)

So you prepare spells by casting them into the staff, and then just release them.

Where do you keep your spells Known? Do you know all the spells like druids and Clerics in core?

I was thinking you prepare them FROM your staff when I described the mechanic.

If you cast from the staff, They're essentially a big wand. The player is extra screwed if someone steals their staff, disarms them, or if its the target of a sunder.

What happens if someone dispels your staff?

I think they now effectively cast from scrolls. If spellcasting is through Items, I'd allow them to wield the item in armor, and not provoke AoOs to use it.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2010)

Sylrae said:


> So you prepare spells by casting them into the staff, and then just release them.
> 
> Where do you keep your spells Known? Do you know all the spells like druids and Clerics in core?
> 
> ...




Originally Runemaster was just an idea. If one carves a rune to place a spell, you have to carve it into something. Having a big, heavy oak staff that can be used as a weapon, yet having inscribed runes of spells on it is very much like having a big wand. I agree.

The wizard's spellbook and the Witch's familiar are also both subject to getting stolen, sundered or in the case of the familiar killed. There are reprecussions to the Wizard or Witch when that happens. Its no different for the Runemaster, except in her case the spells are in a big stick.

What if your familiar or spellbook is dispelled? No different, so not an especially great weakness compared to what non-sorcerer arcane spellcasters are subject to anyway.

It would be impractical to try and carve a rune into something as a spell cast during combat, the fight would be over and the party TPK'd before she got the first spell off.

She might be screwed for the day, if she lives after losing her runestaff, but creating a new one is just a day of work, and she'll need to replace her staff almost weekly, once she gets to 7th level or higher. Perhaps she could have a supply of non-runed staves ready for use, perhaps have her apprentices carve the basic 'empty' staff ahead of time.

Regarding what she memorizes from whether its a wood tablet with a pre-carved 'alphabet' of runes, or individual stones with runes carved on them. The morning ritual of memorizing runes then casting them into staves is much more time consuming than what a wizard must do. There's probably a two to four hour casting time especially medium and higher spells. (Perhaps a feat for a mid-level Runemaster would allow for faster casting time, as in Rune adept carver or something to carve a rune in half the time, at 7th level.)

So while the casting method is backwards in some senses, its also a wand that she fills up in the morning, uses in 24 hours otherwise has to recast spells into again each day.

And for your final points, yes, I think casting in armor, especially in the form of activating the runestaff should be expected and shouldn't cause an attack of opportunity - I agree with you there.

Is the Runemaster somewhat weak compared to Wizard? Are a few of these classes weaker compared to their base class derivatives? Yes in both cases, but then opponent spell casters and 'clan warriors' are the same so the difference is equalized, yet each have unique strengths too.

What will happen when the Ceran Empire (my Etruscan/Mycenaean analog) invades the Celtic lands in the second proposed campaign with fighter legioneers, full clerics, and true wizard spellcasters because they have a written language...? Probably the same thing that happened to the Celtic lands following the Roman invasion, but that still took 400 years to accomplish in history, so that should be plenty of time to fit in a campaign or two.

My setting needed certain unique aspects that illiteracy is one thing which definitely gives it unique flavor, and an attempt to adapt historic Celtic analogs into a setting, that has not necessarily been duplicated before. While I still need to tweak, reevaluate ideas and decisions I've made, I'm getting closer to meeting my goal to try and get this published before the end of the year.

And while in two other projects I am working with other publishers - my Kaidan project with Rite Publishing, and secret project partnered with Johnn Four of Roleplaying Tips newsletter, and Mike Bourke of the Gamemastery blog - I'm thinking of trying my hand as a one man publishing house (Archaic Publishing, I'm thinking of calling it...) and doing this completely on my own - test my own market.

Anyway, these are my ideas... thanks for the response and critique, Sylrae. I appreciate a good debate, and often tweak my directions based on a good counterpoint. This thread isn't over so keep up the comments. Next I need to start developing monsters and fey...

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 27, 2010)

While a wizard is in trouble if you take his spellbook, he can still cast spells for the remainder of the day. It's also pretty cheap to keep multiple spellbooks kicking around so that it's not a problem.

Your runecaster and clan warrior are built on cool Ideas, but they kindof lack the sortof 'Oomph' that makes me want to use them. I dont think they should be any weaker than the core classes, for the record.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2010)

*I was afraid of going too powerful...*

And I don't want them to be weaker than the base classes, at the same time I don't want to be accused of breaking the game by creating a set of classes that are too good. Its a bit of a tightrope walk.

The one aspect I pulled from my Runemaster, was the idea that runes cast on a runestaff might last longer than a day. That would mean especially at lower levels more utility spells could be taken if your nova spell is still around form casting it yesterday. This could account for additional scrolls a spellcaster might have access to in addition to their daily allowance of spells.

But how much more. Originally it was 1 day + 1 hour per caster level x the spell level, so though a 1st level caster with a 1st level spell is only gaining 1 hour more than a day - hardly anything at all, a 10th level caster casting a 5th level spell is 1 day + 50 hours (3 days and 2 hours). The higher level you go, the more extreme this gets, eventually you'll have a spell arsenal way over-powered compared to a wizard. Perhaps I could cut that down to 1 hour per caster level x the spell level, minimum of 1 day. This might give the missing edge the Runecaster needs to be more desireable.

The clan warrior is a concept I really like and feel belongs to the setting. I can't improve his armor, as that isn't appropriate to the setting. I don't want to steal Weapon Training from fighters. Some people thought the Favored Enemy was too powerful compared to a fighter - I didn't think so, but does give him an edge. Having used FE, I don't want to steal Combat Style from the Ranger - taking one major class feature is enough.

I was hoping that Ancestral Lineage Talents would give Clan Warrior the needed 'oomph' to make it work and desireable. Its almost like a cross between Rogue Talents and Sorcerer Bloodline Powers.

The one thing that's kind of hanging for the CW, is the concepts of Glory, and the Weapons of Glory - which I agree should remain optional for using the CW in non-Celtic settings, or settings outside of the one he's been designed for.

In the Celtic world reputation and perception was far more important than the truth. Heroes often thrown their lives away into a desperate fight to die a hero to prevent the reputations from being sullied. How you appeared to the rest of the clan, tribe and kingdom was more important to your self worth than anything else. Glory is a measure of reputation.

The Weapons of Glory (and Items of Glory) was my original intent, to give 'oomph' to the setting as much as of the included classes. Think Weapons of Legacy from 3.5 where a magic sword powers up with a ritual so a +1 sword becoms a +2 sword, with six or seven power ups this could mean your masterwork great sword at 1st level is a +5 Holy Sword with Bane at 20th level.

Rather than being based on an odd power ritual mechanic as in Weapons of Legacy, these items/weapons power up at varying levels, following a code of conduct and a triggered event (a kind of mini-adventure requirement - so a good storybuilding fluff tool as well.) - the Clan Warrior's masterwork short sword gains a +1 at 2nd level, if she defeats an opponent from another clan in single combat...

The idea for the setting is that every starting character receives a granted Weapon or Item of Glory following character generation and originally intended to be tied into the classes themselves.

The glory mechanic was intended to give PCs the reputation that activates these higher powers in addition to level acquisition and event triggering. Even if I pull the Glory mechanic as too alien for a typical adventure outside the setting - I still want to keep the power-up items tied to the classes.

If every clan warrior PC starts with a weapon of glory as part of her starting equipment, and so tied directly to the class - that should be the real 'oomph' it needs. However all that hinges on an optional rule.

Note an item of glory might be a bard's instrument, or an Oracles bronze brewing cauldron, a single item that has the potential to serve as themed sets of spell powers to further enhance each PCs basic equipment.

Is that too much 'oomph' or just too alien an addition to make the classes usable in general use?

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 27, 2010)

I haven't looked at your glory mechanic in its past couple instances. I'll need to review it again before posting on that.

About the revised wizard: You're essentially making it much like the Artificer (Tome of Secrets, the class is on d20pfsrd.com as well.)

I'd recommend having them cast more like wizards in general, and have a flavor change that they use the staff in place of the spellbook.

Make your staff casting some variant on the Bonded Item build for the wizard instead of making it their primary focus. 

Give him a custom spell list if you want him to be more unique, and start replacing wizard abilities, but I'd keep the core casting mechanic for this guy pretty vancian.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 27, 2010)

*They would need updates...*

My Glory mechanic is currently not hard-wired into the setting, as it was just a general idea to start. My first iteration of the Glory mechanic follows my Honor mechanic from a different setting, but I'm not sure that it is flavored right. So I will redevelop it once again. I need to compare to other glory/reputation mechanics from other systems for comparison.

Today I am currently working on a more Vancian version of the Runemaster, so look for updates tonight. My original intention was to be an altered wizard in casting, but otherwise most resembles a wizard. My thoughts now are to develop a limited spell list and grant her some bonus powers... not like the witch, but different like the witch.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 27, 2010)

Personally I want to see the staff acts like a spellbook approach. I've  seen lots of spontaneous casters with small spell-lists, and I don't  like how every new caster class seems to follow this model.

A list that is coming close to the size of the wizard's but that has  spells taken from multiple lists would be good, particularly if it had  spells taken from books other than PFCore. Prepare spells from those you  have inscribed on your staff. Learn spells from other staves or from  carvings on walls.

Then mostly work on giving him different features than the wizard.

My two cents. I'm sure there are people who would like both.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 28, 2010)

*Runemaster (wizard) - Draft 2*

Alright, Sylrae, here's my attempt at a more Vancian runemaster. As far as my development skills go, creating new spells or judging which 3e spell are too broken to fit in PF, is probably my weakest area. So, I'm abstaining from adding new spells for the moment (though I will want to create some new spells especially for the setting, eventually.) I used the Witch as a loose guide in developing my runemaster, borrowing ideas from the Hex feature, and created a Rune feature instead. Although all runemaster spells are carved runes, the class feature Runes are specific designs for specific purposes and not usable in standard rune spell creation. Here goes...

*Runemaster* (wizard) - Draft 2.5

HD: d6, BAB: half, Saves as per wizard, 2 + Intelligence modifier for skill points. Skills: same as wizard, except replace Knowledge (planes) with Knowledge (fey) and both Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local) with Knowledge (clans).
Restrictions: a runemaster is proficient with all simple weapons. They are proficient in any light armor, but no shields. Medium and heavier armor interferes with a runemaster's somantic gestures and subject to spell failure as per Arcane Spells and Armor as Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook. A runemaster begins as an illiterate person, as her language cannot be recorded except in the form of arcane runes, each representing complex formula and calculations learned by rote, taught by her master.

1st: Arcane school, arcane mark (sp) at will, cantrips, carve rune, rune marked
2nd: Rune
4th: Rune
6th: Rune
8th: Rune
10th: Rune, greater rune
12th: Rune
14th: Rune
16th: Rune
18th: Rune, master rune
20th: Rune Mastery

Arcane Mark (Sp) - as spell can be cast at will.

Carve Rune (Item Creation Feat) - required to carve arcane runes on the ground, onto wooden, stone or metal surfaces.

Rune Marked - every runemaster focuses on certain spells, until casting them becomes second nature, a condition considered rune marked. At 1st level the runemaster chooses one known spell. She can prepare this spell without referring to her runestaff, and does not provoke an attack of opportunity when she casts it. When cast this spell is treated as if 1 level higher for all purposes. If she uses metamagic that costs 1 or more spell slots, she subtracts 1 spell slot from the casting cost. She gains an additional rune marked spell at 5th, 9th, 13th and 17th level. At 9th level and 17th level she can choose to replace one of her rune marked spells with another spell she knows.

Spells: a runemaster casts arcane spells from all of the sorcerer/wizard and up to 5th level druid spell lists. A runemaster has the same spell progression as a wizard and gains bonus spell based INT modifier.

Rune: runemasters learn a number of empowered carved symbols, called runes, that grant them powers or protections. At 2nd level a runemaster gains a rune of choice, and an additional rune every two levels after, as noted below. A runemaster cannot select an individual rune more than once. At 10th level a runemaster gains access to greater runes. At 18th level a runemaster gains access to master runes.

Bar (Sp) - a runemaster places this rune onto a door, chest or portal to confer _arcane lock_, as per spell.

Brehon (Sp) - a runemaster creates a _zone of truth_, as per cleric spell, all who stand within 20' radius around the rune cannot tell a lie.

Fascinate (Sp) - this decorative rune causes all those who view it to become fascinated, for 1 round + 1 round per 2 runemaster levels. Will save negates.

Obfuscation (Sp) - as a runemaster gains power, when carving this rune she becomes more difficult to view and scry, eventually gaining _mage's private sanctum_ combined with _false vision_ at 10th level. At 4th level she can _obscure object_, as per spell and have 20% concealment when she moves as if she has the wind stance feat. At 6th level she gains _nondetection_ combined with _invisibility_. At 8th level she gains greater _invisibility_ and has 50% concealment when she moves, as if she has the lightening stance feat.

Puzzle (Sp) - a runemaster can create a rune that causes all those who view it to become confused for 1 round + 1 round per for evey two levels of runemaster who places it. A Will save negates.

Reading (Sp) - a runemaster can read any book, document or scroll within 10' of the location of this placed rune, as per _comprehend languages_.

Sanctuary (Sp) - a runemaster can place herself under a _sanctuary_, as per cleric spell.

Secure (Sp) - a runemaster can place this rune onto a door or portal and confer the _hold portal_ spell.

Trapped (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates by combining the rune with _explosive runes_, as per spell.

Warding (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates by combineing the rune with a _glyph of warding_ as per cleric spell.

Greater Rune (Ex) - at 10th level, a runemaster can select from greater runes.

Greater Fascinate (Sp) - works as fascinate rune, though effects last for 1 round + 1 round per level of runemaster. A Will save of 10 + 1/2 the runemaster's level + Intelligence modifier negates.

Greater Puzzle (Sp) - works as puzzle rune, though effects last for 1 round + 1 round per level of runemaster. A Will save of 10 + 1/2 the runemaster's level + Intelligence modifier negates.

Greater Warding (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates with a _greater glyph of warding_, as per cleric spell.

Lock Down (Sp) - a runemaster can create a rune that applies a _guards and wards_, as per spell.

Sentinel (Sp) - a runemaster can place this rune on a tree duplicating the _liveoak_ 6th level druid spell. 

Symbol (Sp) - as a runemaster gains power, she gains access to all of the cleric's symbol spells. At 10th level she can place a _symbol of sleep_, at 11th level - _symbol of pain_, at 12th level - _symbol of persuasion_, at 13th level - _symbol of fear_, at 14th level - _symbol of weakness_, at 15th level - _symbol of stunning_, at 16th level - _symbol of insanity_, and finally at 17th level - _symbol of death_.

Vitality (Su) - a runemaster can create a rune that emanates one channel positive energy using the runemaster's level as Cleric level.

Master Rune (Ex) - at 18th level a runemaster may choose one of the powerful master runes.
Combined Rune (Su) - allows you to combine the effects of any two known runes, though both runes need to be placed in a circle.

Fey Lock (Sp) - works as _dimensional lock_. Rune can be scored onto the ground within 5' of a fey portal, or other location.

Superior Fascinate (Sp) - works as greater fascinate rune, however condition is permanent, unless making a Will save, DC = 10 + 1/2 runemaster levels + runemaster's Intelligence modifier.

Superior Puzzle (Sp) - works as greater puzzle rune, however condition is permanent, unless making a Will save, DC = 10 + 1/2 runemaster levels + runemaster's Intelligence modifier.

Rune Mastery - runes are created instantly when spoken out loud, this is considered a swift action.

Runestaff - a runestaff is a heavy oak staff that is 6' long. The upper 12" resembles a wooden cudgel (shillelagh) and can be used as a weapon. The runestaff serves as the spellbook. She can possess as many runestaves as required to hold all known spells, as well as copies of her runestaves to prevent loss through dispelling, sundering or being stolen.

A runemaster's 'spellbook' could also be recorded onto a stone slab as part of her home or within a cave wall, as it can be carved into weapons, armor, wood or metal shields and other large metal surfaces. Though her carried runestaff serves as her most portable version. Her allies could wear the armor or bear the weapons as back-up spellbooks.

Thoughts?

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 28, 2010)

I'll say that while not perfect or playable yet, I like where this is heading.

*The big problem*
_Bonded Item_
It's the worst class feature of the wizard and is more of a weakness than an ability (unless Errata changed it). As I told one of my other DM buddies when I built a wizard for his game: "I'd rather be missing a class feature and have a dead level than take bonded item."
It's far too dangerous to take. You can't cast spells while not holding it (you're almost bound to fail): and if you lose the wand, all of your spells are going to continue failing for a week plus however long it takes you to get a new wand. The payoff isn't good enough to compensate.

Adding the penalties for not having your bonded item in your hand, to needing to use the staff in somatic components, to making it also double as your spellbook, makes it a huge weakness that in my opinion is far too easy to cripple a character with. In addition, making the spellbook into a unique item you can't have more than one of is also a big weakness. When I play a wizard I always have at least 4 copies of my spellbook. I carry one, two more float around in the party (either on my familiar or between other players), and I keep one somewhere safe, sometimes in town, paying a small fee monthly for a safety deposit box. There's nothing worse when playing a wizard than losing all your spells. Make it possible for the cautious player to not have that happen.


*A Better Staff*
Either drop the penalties for losing the staff, or make the whole bonded object mechanic optional.

Have the existing bonded object benefit, of any one spell you can cast of any level, but maybe give this option as well: Allow them to prepare spells into the staff. Have the number of spell levels be level-based, say the highest level of spell you can cast +1 or something. So a 5th level runemaster can store a 3rd level spell in there on top of his prepared spells, and fire it off once, having chosen it in advance, and a magic missile. OR: He can store 4 magic missiles., or 2 2nd level spells.

Maybe make it easier to switch between staves. Require attunement of some sort to connect with the staff (full round action at most). You can have multiple staves going, with spell levels stored in each staff, but you need to take time to attune yourself to a different staff to use it or prep spells from it. 

If you pick up a runemaster's staff that isn't yours, once the attunement is done, not only can you prep from the staff as though it were your own, you can immediately start use its spontaneous spell or prepared spells as though wielding a wand with spells you can cast.

Instead of making the character *NEED* to cast while holding the runestaff, make that optional, but provide a bonus to someone who does so.



*Spell List*
As Sorcerer/Wizard is pretty boring.

I'd suggest mixing it up, and add some spells from other full casters. Look at the spell list for druid, witch, and cleric, and see what's worth appropriating. Drop wizard/sorcerer spells that don't fit. I think there are some 'golarion specific' spells that are OGC that could be worth giving to this guy as well. Add lots and lots of spells from the Advanced Players Guide (you *KNOW* this one is a good Idea *Wink*).

Give them a (Wizard Sized (ie very large)) custom list.

You may not be good at designing new spells, but cobbling a list together from existing spells shouldn't be too bad. 


*Runes*
I like the runes, though how you can make them, how often you can make them, and how long it takes to make them is not well detailed above.

I'd suggest the runes be a temporary thing you can do x/day, or have material costs and time associated with them like craft feats. The alchemist's bomb ability may give you ideas on the sort of mechanism for class-created stuff. 
If you want to go a more original route, maybe make it a class ability that uses various craft skill checks and has "Carving times" associated with each rune, with longer *Carving Times* depending on how long you want the rune to last. I very much like the Idea of making the runecrafting be a skill based thing you can do as often as you want. That to me is a very cool idea.


*Possible avenues to Explore/Ideas that could be cool*

- Runes + Armor.
- Runes + Weapons.
- New Rune Spells.
- A Feat, or a Feat Chain, granting you more versatility from your bonded object.

I'm starting to like this guy.

If I like him enough to use him in the end, I'll gift you with free character art for him for my name in the credits for the art and a mention in additional design or somesuch. Wouldn't pass up a free copy either, espec. if my name was in the credits. 

~Sylrae


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 28, 2010)

*Considerations...*

I actually agree with you regarding Arcane Bond - it sucks as a bonded item or as a "cat". Though I may look at a possible feat chain to improve on it, I'm more likely to remove Arcane Bond altogether. Let the wizard and witch deal with it - the runemaster doesn't need it.

I will be adding... unless otherwise noted, carving a rune is a standard action that does not provoke an attack of opportunity. The save to resist a rune is equal to 10 + 1/2 the runemasters levels + Intelligence modifier. A runemasters can carve 5 runes + Dexterity modifier per day. It takes a single round to carve a rune onto any wood or softer material.

Mark Weapon and Armor: apply any known rune to any weapon or armor worn by the runemaster or her allies, which can be activated upon command by its wielder and used once per day. Striking a opponent with a rune engraved weapon negates any saves and spell resistance the spell normally confers when spell is released. Marking metallic objects counts as a standard action and takes 10 rounds + spell level in rounds - 1/2 the runemasters level (minimum 1 round).

For the latter, I will need to create six or eight attack type spell runes for use when placed on weapons (True Strike, etc.) though I may also create some additional runes for armor enhancements - the existing runes like Fascinate can be placed on armor and work in combat.

Your mention of not requiring a runestaff to cast spell, but granting some bonus if they do use it - how about improvements to overcoming opponent's spell resistance (a kind of spell penetration granted to staff users.)

Plus I need to add that runemasters can read and learn any runes from runestaves found, or otherwised engraved in any object.

More developments coming...

GP

PS: if it does work for your liking, I would be honored to receive character art for this project, and I would certainly give you appropriate credit.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 29, 2010)

*Arcane bond gone, rune marked replaces it*

OK, I've already editted the Runemaster class above with some new changes. I've pulled Arcane Bond as a class feature. Also removing the somantic requirements with the runestaff. The runestaff is just a spellbook, and an allowance for as many staves as she needs including copies to prevent loss or destruction.

I've also granted the Runemaster access to Druid spell list up to 5th level.

I've added a feature called Rune Marked, its already editted, but I'll post it here to clarify the change.

*Rune Marked* - every runemaster focuses on certain spells, until casting them is second nature (rune marked.) At 1st level the runemaster chooses one known spell. She can prepare this spell without referring to her runestaff, and does not incur an attack of opportunity when she casts it. When cast this spell is treated as if 1 level higher for all purposes. If she uses metamagic that costs 1 or more spell slot, she subtracts 1 spell slot from the casting cost. She gains an additional rune marked spell at 5th, 9th, 13th, and 17th level.

I've added in the missing Runes to complete the list.

You'll need to review the class update, as their are lots of small changes.

As an aside, I was thinking of granting Clan Warriors one more feature, and removing the clumsy weapons of glory concept for the time being.

Instead grant *Clan Tactics* as a class feature, that is tied to the Ancestral Lineage Talent groups. Clan Tactics grant a +1 intuition bonus to one of the following, chosen when they become eligible for an ancestral talent: attack with primary weapon, damage with primary weapon, CMB, CMD, Armor bonus, save or HP. When the clan warrior is eligible for an additional ancestral lineage talent, she can choose the same or different clan tactic, effects stack. When she is eligible for Advanced Talents, she can add weapon penetration bypassing by 1/- and damage reduction (DR 1/-) to the list.

Does this improve both classes?

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 30, 2010)

*Runemaster (wizard) - Draft 3*

*Runemaster *(wizard)

HD: d6, BAB: half, Saves as per wizard, 2 + Intelligence modifier for skill points. Skills: same as wizard, except replace Knowledge (planes) with Knowledge (fey) and both Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local) with Knowledge (clans). Craft (rune) is a bonus class skill.

Restrictions: a runemaster is proficient with all simple weapons. They are proficient in any light armor, but no shields. Medium and heavier armor interferes with a runemaster's somantic gestures and subject to spell failure as per Arcane Spells and Armor as Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook. A runemaster begins as an illiterate person, as her language cannot be recorded except in the form of arcane runes, each representing complex formula and calculations learned by rote, taught by her master.

1st: Arcane school, arcane mark (sp) at will, cantrips, Craft (rune), rune marked
2nd: Rune
4th: Rune, fast rune carving (bonus feat)
6th: Rune
8th: Rune
10th: Rune, greater rune
12th: Rune
14th: Rune
16th: Rune
18th: Rune, master rune
20th: Rune Mastery

Arcane Mark (Sp) - as spell can be cast at will.

Craft (rune) skill check, with a material cost based whether it is to the ground (free), wooden, bronze, iron or stone surface. The stronger the material the longer the rune lasts. Each material will have a different Craft DC check based on hardness.

Taking 1 minute + 1 minute per spell level is required to scribe a rune into dirt, 10 minutes + 10 minutes per spell level is required to carve into wood, 30 minutes + 30 minutes per spell level to carve/engrave into bronze, 1 hour + 1 hour per spell level to carve/engrave into iron, and 2 hours + 2 hours per spell level to carve into stone. Also thinking of subtracting 1/4 (rounded up) of your caster levels in material's time units (minimum 1 unit).

By spending extra time increments creating the rune more carefully, to a maximum of 1 unit + 1/4 (rounded up) of your caster levels in units, you can add an extra duration unit to the runes maximum duration indicated below.

A dirt rune may last 24 hours, though it can be erased by strong winds, or precipitation (good for protecting a campsite). A wooden rune may last 1 day + 1 day per spell level. A bronze rune may last for 2 days + 2 days per spell level. An iron rune may last for 3 days + 3 days per spell level. A stone rune may last for 1 week + 1 week per spell level.
At the completion of carving the rune, the runemaster then casts the appropriate spell, including all required components.

A runemaster can create a maximum of 3 x her casting level of runes at any time.

Note: runestaff requires Craft (runestaff) and though made of wood can last indefinitely depending on how well it is stored and cared for, however runestaves carried while traveling may only last for 1 year, and must be replaced annually. 

Also Craft (menhir rune) allows a runemaster to carve a rune using the stone material attributes onto an upright menhir stone that will last indefinitely.

Rune Marked - every runemaster focuses on certain spells, until casting them becomes second nature, a condition considered rune marked. At 1st level the runemaster chooses one known spell. She can prepare this spell without referring to her runestaff, and does not provoke an attack of opportunity when she casts it. When cast this spell is treated as if 1 level higher for all purposes. If she uses metamagic that costs 1 or more spell slots, she subtracts 1 spell slot from the casting cost. She gains an additional rune marked spell at 5th, 9th, 13th and 17th level. At 9th level and 17th level she can choose to replace one of her rune marked spells with another spell she knows.

Spells: a runemaster casts arcane spells from all of the sorcerer/wizard and up to 5th level druid spell lists. A runemaster has the same spell progression as a wizard and gains bonus spell based INT modifier.

Rune: runemasters learn a number of empowered carved symbols, called runes, that grant them powers or protections. At 2nd level a runemaster gains a rune of choice, and an additional rune every two levels after, as noted below. A runemaster cannot select an individual rune more than once. A runemaster can use Rune for 3 + 1/2 the runemaster's levels + Intelligence modifier per day. She can cast her lesser runes 3 x per day. At 10th level a runemaster gains access to greater runes. Each greater rune can only be cast 2 x per day, within the limits of her total available castings per day. At 18th level a runemaster gains access to master runes. Master runes can only be cast 1 x per day, within the limits of her total available castings per day. 

Lesser Rune - 

Bar (Sp) - a runemaster places this rune onto a door, chest or portal to confer arcane lock, as per spell.

Brehon (Sp) - a runemaster creates a zone of truth, as per cleric spell, all who stand within 20' radius around the rune cannot tell a lie.

Fascinate (Sp) - this decorative rune causes all those who view it to become fascinated, for 1 round + 1 round per 2 runemaster levels. Will save negates.

Obfuscation (Sp) - as a runemaster gains power, when carving this rune she becomes more difficult to view and scry, eventually gaining mage's private sanctum combined with false vision at 10th level. At 4th level she can obscure object, as per spell and have 20% concealment when she moves as if she has the wind stance feat. At 6th level she gains nondetection combined with invisibility. At 8th level she gains greater invisibility and has 50% concealment when she moves, as if she has the lightening stance feat.

Puzzle (Sp) - a runemaster can create a rune that causes all those who view it to become confused for 1 round + 1 round per for evey two levels of runemaster who places it. A Will save negates.

Reading (Sp) - a runemaster can read any book, document or scroll within 10' of the location of this placed rune, as per comprehend languages.

Sanctuary (Sp) - a runemaster can place herself under a sanctuary, as per cleric spell.

Secure (Sp) - a runemaster can place this rune onto a door or portal and confer the hold portal spell.

Trapped (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates by combining the rune with explosive runes, as per spell.

Warding (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates by combineing the rune with a glyph of warding as per cleric spell.

Greater Rune (Ex) - at 10th level, a runemaster can select from greater runes. She can use any master rune only 2 x per day, within the limits to her total number of runes she can cast per day.

Greater Fascinate (Sp) - works as fascinate rune, though effects last for 1 round + 1 round per level of runemaster. A Will save of 10 + 1/2 the runemaster's level + Intelligence modifier negates.

Greater Puzzle (Sp) - works as puzzle rune, though effects last for 1 round + 1 round per level of runemaster. A Will save of 10 + 1/2 the runemaster's level + Intelligence modifier negates.

Greater Warding (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates with a greater glyph of warding, as per cleric spell.

Lock Down (Sp) - a runemaster can create a rune that applies a guards and wards, as per spell.

Sentinel (Sp) - a runemaster can place this rune on a tree duplicating the liveoak 6th level druid spell. 

Symbol (Sp) - as a runemaster gains power, she gains access to all of the cleric's symbol spells. At 10th level she can place a symbol of sleep, at 11th level - symbol of pain, at 12th level - symbol of persuasion, at 13th level - symbol of fear, at 14th level - symbol of weakness, at 15th level - symbol of stunning, at 16th level - symbol of insanity, and finally at 17th level - symbol of death.

Vitality (Su) - a runemaster can create a rune that emanates one channel positive energy using the runemaster's level as Cleric level.

Master Rune (Ex) - at 18th level a runemaster may choose one of the powerful master runes. She can use any master rune only 1 x per day, within the limits to her total number of runes she can cast per day.

Combined Rune (Su) - allows you to combine the effects of any two known runes, though both runes need to be placed in a circle.

Fey Lock (Sp) - works as dimensional lock. Rune can be scored onto the ground within 5' of a fey portal, or other location.

Superior Fascinate (Sp) - works as greater fascinate rune, however condition is permanent, unless making a Will save, DC = 10 + 1/2 runemaster levels + runemaster's Intelligence modifier.

Superior Puzzle (Sp) - works as greater puzzle rune, however condition is permanent, unless making a Will save, DC = 10 + 1/2 runemaster levels + runemaster's Intelligence modifier.

Fast Rune Carving (bonus feat) - Every four levels all time increments are lowered to the next one down, to a minimum of 1 round. Thus at 8th level dirt rune carving goes to 1 round only. So at 16th level bronze is reduced to a single round, with softer materials already at 1 round, iron goes to 1 found + 1 round per level, etc.

At 20th level Rune Mastery supercedes all fast Rune Carving to a Swift action.

Runestaff - a runestaff is a heavy oak staff that is 6' long. The upper 12" resembles a wooden cudgel (shillelagh) and can be used as a weapon. The runestaff serves as the spellbook. She can possess as many runestaves as required to hold all known spells, as well as copies of her runestaves to prevent loss through dispelling, sundering or being stolen. The Runestaff is attuned to its wielder. By taking possession of any runestaff, even those she finds and meditating while held in both hands for 1 minute. Once attuned the runemaster can immediately use any of the active runes it contains, as long as she can cast that spell.


Rune Mastery - runes are created instantly when spoken out loud, this is considered a swift action.
One thought is to add say, at 4th level gain Fast Rune Carving as a bonus feat, which lowers each time element one step to a minimum of 1 round. For example the 1 minute + 1 minute dirt rune would be lowered to 1 round + 1 round per spell level and carving to stone would go from 2 hours + 2 hours per spell level to 1 hour + 1 hour per spell level.

A runemaster's 'spellbook' could also be recorded onto a stone slab as part of her home or within a cave wall, as it can be carved into weapons, armor, wood or metal shields and other large metal surfaces. Though her carried runestaff serves as her most portable version. Her allies could wear the armor or bear the weapons as back-up spellbooks.

GP


----------



## Raven Crowking (Jul 30, 2010)

Nice flavour to this.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 30, 2010)

Sylrae said:


> *Spell List*
> As Sorcerer/Wizard is pretty boring.
> 
> I'd suggest mixing it up, and add some spells from other full casters. Look at the spell list for druid, witch, and cleric, and see what's worth appropriating. Drop wizard/sorcerer spells that don't fit. I think there are some 'golarion specific' spells that are OGC that could be worth giving to this guy as well. Add lots and lots of spells from the Advanced Players Guide (you *KNOW* this one is a good Idea *Wink*).
> ...




I'll be picking up the APG at Gencon, so I don't have it yet, but I will definitely take a look at the new spell lists. Also don't have much on Golarian, so I need to get some of the APs. Still needs improvement.



Sylrae said:


> *Runes*
> I like the runes, though how you can make them, how often you can make them, and how long it takes to make them is not well detailed above.
> 
> I'd suggest the runes be a temporary thing you can do x/day, or have material costs and time associated with them like craft feats. The alchemist's bomb ability may give you ideas on the sort of mechanism for class-created stuff.
> If you want to go a more original route, maybe make it a class ability that uses various craft skill checks and has "Carving times" associated with each rune, with longer *Carving Times* depending on how long you want the rune to last. I very much like the Idea of making the runecrafting be a skill based thing you can do as often as you want. That to me is a very cool idea.




Still haven't sorted out *carving times*, as you see it's not in the Draft 3, that will part of Draft 4, after playtesting. I've got several ideas in mind, they just need testing.

EDIT: I justed added rune carving rules and times to the last build in my previous post to accomodate your ideas. I also removed the Carve Rune (item creation feat) and replaced it with Craft (rune) skill.

I still have to add material costs and DC checks, but its late, that's for tomorrow - almost done, I think.



Raven Crowking said:


> Nice flavour to this.




Thanks, RC! The build started from your runecasting druid features, and though twisted around a bit more Vancian, you did provide the seeds for me to start this, so I thank you for that, as well.

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Jul 30, 2010)

I'd love to review the new stuff, but I wont get a chance to look at it until sunday.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 30, 2010)

*Fast Rune Carving 4th level bonus feat*

Just added: Fast Rune Carving - as a bonus feat at 4th level, which lowers rune carving time increments between material choices by 1 step to a minimum of 1 round, and every four levels reduce each material by 1 step.

Capstone power supercedes all time increments to just a swift action.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 31, 2010)

*Runemaster - final version before playtest*

I put in some last minute changes and tweaks, plus the normal wizard info she would need in her description...

*Runemaster* (wizard) - Draft 4: final version before playtest

HD: d6, BAB: half, Saves as per wizard, 2 + Intelligence modifier for skill points. Skills: same as wizard, except replace Knowledge (planes) with Knowledge (fey) and both Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local) with Knowledge (clans), plus Craft (rune), Craft (runestaff), Craft (menhir rune).

Restrictions: a runemaster is proficient with all simple weapons. They are proficient in any light armor, but no shields. Medium and heavier armor interferes with a runemaster's somantic gestures and subject to spell failure as per Arcane Spells and Armor as Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook. A runemaster begins as an illiterate person, as her language cannot be recorded except in the form of arcane runes, each representing complex formula and calculations learned by rote, taught by her master.

1st: Arcane school, arcane mark (sp) at will, cantrips, carve rune, rune marked
2nd: Rune
4th: Rune
6th: Rune
8th: Rune
10th: Rune, greater rune
12th: Rune
14th: Rune
16th: Rune
18th: Rune, master rune
20th: Rune Mastery

Arcane Mark (Sp) - as spell can be cast at will.

Spells: a runemaster casts arcane spells from all of the sorcerer/wizard and up to 5th level druid spell lists. A runemaster has the same spell progression as a wizard and gains bonus spell based INT modifier.

Rune Marked - every runemaster focuses on certain spells, until casting them becomes second nature, a condition considered rune marked. At 1st level the runemaster chooses one known spell. She can prepare this spell without referring to her runestaff, and does not provoke an attack of opportunity when she casts it. When cast this spell is treated as if 1 level higher for all purposes. If she uses metamagic that costs 1 or more spell slots, she subtracts 1 spell slot from the casting cost. She gains an additional rune marked spell at 5th, 9th, 13th and 17th level. At 9th level and 17th level she can choose to replace one of her rune marked spells with another spell she knows.

Craft (rune) skill check, with a material cost based whether it is to the ground (free), wooden, bronze, iron or stone surface. The stronger the material the longer the rune lasts. Each material will have a different Craft DC check based on hardness.

Taking 1 minute + 1 minute per spell level is required to scribe a rune into dirt, 10 minutes + 10 minutes per spell level is required to carve into wood, 30 minutes + 30 minutes per spell level to carve/engrave into bronze, 1 hour + 1 hour per spell level to carve/engrave into iron, and 2 hours + 2 hours per spell level to carve into stone. Also thinking of subtracting 1/4 (rounded up) of your caster levels in material's time units (minimum 1 unit).

By spending extra time increments creating the rune more carefully, to a maximum of 1 unit + 1/4 (rounded up) of your caster levels in units, you can add an extra duration unit to the runes maximum duration indicated below.

A dirt rune may last 24 hours, though it can be erased by strong winds, or precipitation (good for protecting a campsite). A wooden rune may last 1 day + 1 day per spell level. A bronze rune may last for 2 days + 2 days per spell level. An iron rune may last for 3 days + 3 days per spell level. A stone rune may last for 1 week + 1 week per spell level.

At the completion of carving the rune, the runemaster then casts the appropriate spell, including all required components.

A runemaster can create a maximum of 3 x her casting level of runes at any time.

A runemaster can activate only 5 + half the runemaster's levels + Intelligence modifier per day with the noted restrictions 3 each of any lesser rune, 2 each of any greater rune, and 1 each of any master rune

Note: runestaff requires Craft (runestaff) and though made of wood can last indefinitely depending on how well it is stored and cared for, however runestaves carried while traveling may only last for 1 year, and must be replaced annually.

Also Craft (menhir rune) allows a runemaster to carve a rune using the stone material attributes onto an upright menhir stone that will last indefinitely.

Rune: runemasters learn a number of empowered carved symbols, called runes, that grant them powers or protections. At 2nd level a runemaster gains a rune of choice, and an additional rune every two levels after, as noted below. A runemaster cannot select an individual rune more than once. A runemaster can use Rune for 3 + 1/2 the runemaster's levels + Intelligence modifier per day. She can cast her lesser runes 3 x per day. At 10th level a runemaster gains access to greater runes. Each greater rune can only be cast 2 x per day, within the limits of her total available castings per day. At 18th level a runemaster gains access to master runes. Master runes can only be cast 1 x per day, within the limits of her total available castings per day. A rune requires 1 square inch + 1 square inch per spell level in area to create.

Lesser Rune -

Bar (Sp) - a runemaster places this rune onto a door, chest or portal to confer arcane lock, as per spell.

Brehon (Sp) - a runemaster creates a zone of truth, as per cleric spell, all who stand within 20' radius around the rune cannot tell a lie.

Fascinate (Sp) - this decorative rune causes all those who view it to become fascinated, for 1 round + 1 round per 2 runemaster levels. Will save negates.

Obfuscation (Sp) - as a runemaster gains power, when carving this rune she becomes more difficult to view and scry, eventually gaining mage's private sanctum combined with false vision at 10th level. At 4th level she can obscure object, as per spell and have 20% concealment when she moves as if she has the wind stance feat. At 6th level she gains nondetection combined with invisibility. At 8th level she gains greater invisibility and has 50% concealment when she moves, as if she has the lightening stance feat.

Puzzle (Sp) - a runemaster can create a rune that causes all those who view it to become confused for 1 round + 1 round per for evey two levels of runemaster who places it. A Will save negates.

Reading (Sp) - a runemaster can read any book, document or scroll within 10' of the location of this placed rune, as per comprehend languages.

Sanctuary (Sp) - a runemaster can place herself under a sanctuary, as per cleric spell.

Secure (Sp) - a runemaster can place this rune onto a door or portal and confer the hold portal spell.

Trapped (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates by combining the rune with explosive runes, as per spell.

Warding (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates by combineing the rune with a glyph of warding as per cleric spell.

Greater Rune (Ex) - at 10th level, a runemaster can select from greater runes. She can use any master rune only 2 x per day, within the limits to her total number of runes she can cast per day.

Greater Fascinate (Sp) - works as fascinate rune, though effects last for 1 round + 1 round per level of runemaster. A Will save of 10 + 1/2 the runemaster's level + Intelligence modifier negates.

Greater Puzzle (Sp) - works as puzzle rune, though effects last for 1 round + 1 round per level of runemaster. A Will save of 10 + 1/2 the runemaster's level + Intelligence modifier negates.

Greater Warding (Sp) - a runemaster can protect any rune she creates with a greater glyph of warding, as per cleric spell.

Lock Down (Sp) - a runemaster can create a rune that applies a guards and wards, as per spell.

Sentinel (Sp) - a runemaster can place this rune on a tree duplicating the liveoak 6th level druid spell.

Symbol (Sp) - as a runemaster gains power, she gains access to all of the cleric's symbol spells. At 10th level she can place a symbol of sleep, at 11th level - symbol of pain, at 12th level - symbol of persuasion, at 13th level - symbol of fear, at 14th level - symbol of weakness, at 15th level - symbol of stunning, at 16th level - symbol of insanity, and finally at 17th level - symbol of death.

Vitality (Su) - a runemaster can create a rune that emanates one channel positive energy using the runemaster's level as Cleric level.

Master Rune (Ex) - at 18th level a runemaster may choose one of the powerful master runes. She can use any master rune only 1 x per day, within the limits to her total number of runes she can cast per day.

Combined Rune (Su) - allows you to combine the effects of any two known runes, though both runes need to be placed in a circle.

Fey Lock (Sp) - works as dimensional lock. Rune can be scored onto the ground within 5' of a fey portal, or other location.

Superior Fascinate (Sp) - works as greater fascinate rune, however condition is permanent, unless making a Will save, DC = 10 + 1/2 runemaster levels + runemaster's Intelligence modifier.

Superior Puzzle (Sp) - works as greater puzzle rune, however condition is permanent, unless making a Will save, DC = 10 + 1/2 runemaster levels + runemaster's Intelligence modifier.

Fast Rune Carving as a bonus feat at 4th level, which lowers each time element one step to a minimum of 1 round. For example the 1 minute + 1 minute dirt rune would be lowered to 1 round + 1 round per spell level and carving to stone would go from 2 hours + 2 hours per spell level to 1 hour + 1 hour per spell level.

Every four levels all time increments are lowered to the next one down, to a minimum of 1 round. Thus at 8th level dirt rune carving goes to 1 round only.

So at 16th level bronze is reduced to a single round, with softer materials already at 1 round, iron goes to 1 found + 1 round per level, etc.

At 20th level gain capstone: Rune Mastery - runes are created instantly when spoken out loud, this is considered a swift action. 

Runestaff - a runestaff is a heavy oak staff that is 6' long. The upper 12" resembles a wooden cudgel (shillelagh) and can be used as a weapon. The runestaff serves as the spellbook. She can possess as many runestaves as required to hold all known spells, as well as copies of her runestaves to prevent loss through dispelling, sundering or being stolen.

A runemaster's 'spellbook' could also be recorded onto a stone slab as part of her home or within a cave wall, as it can be carved into weapons, armor, wood or metal shields and other large metal surfaces. Though her carried runestaff serves as her most portable version. Her allies could wear the armor or bear the weapons as back-up spellbooks.


----------



## gamerprinter (Jul 31, 2010)

*Clan Warrior - final version before 2nd playtest*

*Clan Warrior* class 
HD: d10
BAB: Full
Saves: Fighter
Skill Ranks per level: 4 + intelligence modifier
Class Skills: Acrobatics, Climb, Craft, Diplomacy, Handle Animals, Intimidation, Knowledge (clans), Knowledge (fey), Knowledge (nature), Perception, Profession (sailor), Ride, Stealth, Survival, Swim.
Restrictions: medium armor (no breastplate), and all shields.
Celtic Weapons: dagger, spear, longspear, cudgel, heavy mace, short sword, long sword, battleaxe, bastard sword, falchion; (new weapons) war sling and barbed spear.

1st Shield Training 1, Improved Unarmed Strike
2nd Clan Feat, Skill Focus
3rd Favored Enemy (human tribe or nation, ie: Domicii Tribe, Empire of Cer)
4th Ancestral Talent, clan tactics
5th Shield Training 2
6th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
7th Favored Enemy
8th Ancestral Talent, clan tactics
9th Shield Training 3
10th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
11th Favored Enemy
12th Ancestral Talent, clan tactics
13th Shield Training 4
14th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
15th Favored Enemy
16th Ancestral Talent, clan tactics
17th Shield Training 5
18th Clan Feat, Skill Focus
19th Favored Enemy
20th Ancestral Talent, Capstone?

New Skills: Knowledge (clans) - replaces Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local); Knowledge (fey) replaces Knowledge (planes)

Shield Training: because of the limitation to medium armor (no breastplate), shields have greater importance.

1. 1st level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to armor check, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Dodge as bonus feat.
2. 5th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, 1 less penalty to armor check, evasion as rogue ability.
3. 9th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks,1 less penalty to armor check, Shield Parry: use shield to Parry, as per Duelist class feature.
4. 13th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks, Riposte as Duelist class feature.
5. 17th level: +1 shield bonus to AC, 1 less penalty to Dex checks,1 less penalty to armor check, Elaborate Defense, as Duelist class feature.

Improved Unarmed Strike: clan warriors in disputes with fellow clansmen are forbidden to use weapons, and settle things with fists, kicks and pins, thus is granted this as a bonus feat.

Clan Feats: bonus feats selected from the Clan Warrior Feat list.

Skill Focus: as a bonus feat selected from the Clan Warrior class skill list, can only apply skill focus on any one skill only and must select a different skill each time, affects do not stack for the same skill.

Favored Enemy: as per Ranger class feature, however first choice must be Humanoid (human: nation or tribe).

Champion - one of your ancestors was clan champion during a time of great need.
Skill Focus: Intimidation
Skill Focus: Perception
Skill Focus: Craft (weaponsmithy)
Skill Focus: Craft (armor smithy)
Talent: Animal Companion (limited to horse, hunting dog, war dog)
Talent: Battle Cry (+1 morale bonus to attacks for clan warrior and all allies in 30', lasts for 2 rounds per level of clan warrior, up to 3+ CHA mod per day, increase this bonus +1 for every four levels of clan warrior.)
Talent: Combat Trick (Ex): as a talent you may select a feat from the Fighter Feats
Talent: Intimidating Prowess (as a free bonus feat)
Talent: Taunt (Ex): through insults and second hand slander force a chosen clan warrior to defend his honor in single combat against you. Target clan warrior gets a DC 10+1/2 your BAB+Wis modifier to overcome taunts.
Advanced Talent: Mark Opponent (opponent gains -2 attack rolls versus anyone else, but you).
Advanced Talent: Opponent's Bane (after 2 rounds of study in combat, as an immediate action bypass opponent's AC for your next attack.)
Advanced Talent: Champion's Strike (automatically confirm critical hits)

Civilized - one of your recent ancestors was a Ceran citizen and not a Celt.
Bonus Skills: Knowledge (Ceran history), Profession (sailor), Linguistics (Ceran), Use Magic Device
Skill Focus: Linguistics (Ceran)
Skill Focus: Perception
SKill Focus: Knowledge (Ceran history)
Skill Focus: Use Magic Device
Talent: Armor allowance (breastplate)
Talent: Forced March (50% more distance covered/day when fully armored)
Talent: Ceran Economics (understand the value and accounting of coinage)
Talent: Signalling - long distance communications with smoke or flags.
Talent: Right of Passage document (allows legal entry into empire of Cer)
Advanced Talent: Weapon Training 1 (as per Fighter class feature)
Advanced Talent: Weapon Training 2 (as per Fighter class feature)
Advanced Talent: Weapon Training 3 (as per Fighter class feature)

Druidic - one of your ancestors was Clan or Tribal Druid
New Skill: Heal
Skill Focus: Heal
Skill Focus: Knowledge (clans)
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature)
Skill Focus: Knowledge (fey)
Talent: Clan Lore (as Legend Lore)
Talent: Lay on Hands (as Paladin of equal level)
Talent: Minor Mercies
Talent: Star Navigation (Ex): use constellations to determine location, direction of travel, and calendar date. This ability can be used at will, but requires 3 rounds to complete and clan warrior must be able to see the stars.
Talent: Weather Sense
Advanced Talent: Find Locus (ley lines power source)
Advanced Talent: Major Mercies
Advanced Talent: Aura of Neutrality - gain DR 5/good and DR 5/evil

Easterling - one of your ancestors was Saxon or Dane
Skill Focus: Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Craft (weaponsmith)
Skill Focus: Craft (armorsmith)
Skill Focus: Knowledge (geography)
Talent: Combat Trick
Talent: Diehard - as a bonus feat
Talent: Raging Sot - after 8 flagons of ale or mead (1 wine skin equals six flagons), make a Fort check DC 10 + 1 for every additional flagon consumed, on a failed check subject becomes enraged taking temporary damage: 1d4 Dex, 1d4 Wis and gains temporary bonus: 1d4 Str, 1d4 Con for 5 + BAB in rounds, and is conferred the Exhausted condition at the end of the rage, 1 time per day. Easterlings drink heavily before going to battle
Talent: Thor's Hammer - +1 attacks using a warhammer, +1 for every 4 levels.
Advanced Talent: Blessing of Valhalla - Nordic prayer is chanted, Fort DC 15, removes the exhausted and fatigued conditions to self only.
Advanced Talent: Drink You Under - doubles duration of Raging Sot, twice per day if exhausted condition is removed, however falls unconscious for 1d8 hours at end of the second use.
Advanced Talent: Loki's Luck - as an immediate action, if an opponent succeeds on any Save while engaging in combat with you, they must reroll using the results of the second roll only, 3 + CHA modifier per day

Fey-Marked - you have fey blood in your ancestry
New Bonus Skill: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Perception
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature).
Skill Focus: Knowledge (fey)
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Talent: Detect Glamour (Ex): as an immediate action gain an automatic Will save against an innate illusion or compulsion ability (SLA, Ex, Su) of a creature of the fey type to disbelief the illusion or negate the compulsion effect, even if the ability does not offer a save, or you already failed the save. The DC is equal to 10+1/2 EL of the fey + the fey's Charisma modifier. This ability can be 3+ Charisma modifier times per day.
Talent: Fey Marking (Ex): an invisible fey who became invisible through an innate ability (as opposed to divine or arcane magic) is never invisible to you.
Talent: Resist Nature's Lure, as per Druid ability.
Talent: Laughing Touch (Su) - as per Sorcerer ability
Talent: Fleeting Glance (Su) - as per Sorcerer ability
Advanced Talent: Find Fey Path (Ex): locate a Path though the Fey Realm, avoiding entropy
Advanced Talent: Find Path (Ex): locate Fey Path to prevent being trapped in Fey entropy
Advanced Talent: Fey Magic (Su) - as per Sorcerer ability
Alternate Advanced Talent: Fey Bane (Su): as circle of protection from evil, as spell, but specifically protects against creatures of the fey subtype. (Find Fey Path and Find Fey Portal are specific to the setting.)
Alternate Advanced Talent: Stoic Mind (Ex): whenever you fail a Save or DC versus fey compulsion magic, you get to automatically reroll, but must keep the second results. (Find Fey Path and Find Fey Portal are specific to the setting.)

Raider - one of your ancestors was a famous raider.
Skill Focus: Acrobatics
Skill Focus: Climb
Skill Focus: Perception
Skill Focus: Stealth
Talent: Combat Trick (Ex): as a talent you may select a feat from the Fighter Feats
Talent: Fast Stealth (as rogue talent)
Talent: Sneak Attack (may be selected up to 5 times, effects stack)
Talent: Treasure Spotter (Ex): immediate perception check within 10' of treasure
Talent: Wind Stance (as a bonus feat)
Advanced Talent: Hide in Plain Sight
Advanced Talent: Improved Evasion
Advanced Talent: Lightening Stance (as a bonus feat)

Roan - you have Sealwere blood in your ancestry
Bonus Skills: Diplomacy, Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature)
Skill Focus: Profession (sailor)
Skill Focus: Swim
Talent: Deep Vision (Ex): as Darkvision, but only in underwater conditions
Talent: Direction Sense (Ex): can identify true north, as well as up and down, but only in underwater conditions.
Talent: Seal Stride (Ex): gain swim speed 40'.
Talent: Resist Cold (swim in icy cold water with no detrimental effects)
Talent: Water-Marked - hold your breath for Con modifier x4 in rounds
Advanced Talent: Arms of Lyrr (Su)- Freedom of Movement, as spell, but only 10 minutes per level
Advanced Talent: Breath of Lyrr (Su): Water Breathing, as spell, but only 10 minutes per level
Advanced Talent: Wild Shape (Su): (any small or medium marine mammal)

Worg - you have lycanthropic blood in your ancestry
Bonus Skill: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Animal Handling
Skill Focus: Diplomacy
Skill Focus: Knowledge (nature)
Skill Focus: Survival
Talent: Animal Companion (as Hunter's Bond - ranger class feature)
Talent: Animal Trick (teach one unusual action with animal companion)
Talent: Ride Exotic Mount (see exotic mount list)
Talent: Wild Empathy (as druid class feature)
Talent: Woodland Stride (as druid class feature)
Advanced Talent:
Call of the Wild (Su): as Summon Nature's Ally spell, 3xCHA modifier per day, with the following Exceptions: Fey, Outsiders, and Giants cannot be summoned. Instead of appearing on your turn, they come in 1d4 rounds from the surrounding area after using this ability. The duration is 5 rounds per level, after which the animal will leave to where it had come. Its alignment changes to the default alignment of creatures of its type, it no longer see enemies as hostile unless threatened by them, but still sees the clan warrior as friendly unless it has reasons not to. Should the animal be killed during duration of spell, it does not get sent back where it came from, it simply dies as any other animal of its kind. If there are no animals of the chosen type within 1 mile, another animal or animals arrive instead, but within the limits of the Summon Nature's Ally spell. The DM can add other animals to the list where appropriate. The Summon Nature's Ally spell number increases 1 for every 2 levels of clan warror - at 19th-20th level, a clan warrior can summon 1d3 9th level creatures of the same kind or 1d4 lower level creatures of the same kind.
Advanced Talent: Companion's Eyes (Su): see through companion's eyes, 3+CHA modifier per day as a standard action, duration, Concentration, at Will.
Advanced Talent: Wild Shape (as per druid class feature) once per day.

Exotic Mount List: aurochs, bison, elothere, irish elk, mastodon, and wooly rhino. (stats yet to be generated for new dire animals of setting)

Clan Tactics is tied to the Ancestral Lineage Talent groups. Clan Tactics grant a +1 intuition bonus to one of the following, chosen when they become eligible for an ancestral talent: attack with primary weapon, damage with primary weapon, CMB, CMD, Armor bonus, save or HP. When the clan warrior is eligible for an additional ancestral lineage talent, she can choose the same or different clan tactic, effects stack. When she is eligible for Advanced Talents, she can add weapon penetration bypassing by 1/- and damage reduction (DR 1/-) to the list.

Capstone Power:
Shield Mastery (Ex):at 20th level a clan warrior gains DR 5/- whenever using a shield.

Ex-Clan Warriors: a clan warrior who breaks the code of conduct loses all ancestral talents and cannot advance as a clan warrior. Clan warriors with animal companions, lose their animal companion. Should they atone for their wrongdoing (see the Atonement spell) they regain their ancestral talents and can gain levels as clan warriors again. Pledges and a Greater Geas are required to join the clan once again.

Clan Feats and prerequisite feats:
Deflect Arrows - dex 13, improved unarmed strike; avoid one ranged attack
- Spear Catching - dex 15, 10th level Clan Warrior, deflect arrows; catch one ranged weapon used to attack you.
Del Chliss - 1st level clan warrior, proficiency with spear, apply double strength bonus to damage on a single attack as a standard action using a spear (can be used with Salmon Leap combat maneuver).
Improved Salmon Leap - 10th level clan warrior; negate Attack of Opportunity, when performing the Salmon Leap combat maneuver.
Spear Kicking - 6th level clan warrior, weapon focus spear; cause double strenth bonus to damage when kicking a spear, with a -2 hit, but causes you to become flat-footed.
-Improved Spear Kicking - lessens penalty to -1 hit, and only lose half your dexterity bonus following a spear kick
War Sling Adept - BAB +6, weapon focus: war sling; an adept can increase the effective range from 30' to 60'.
War Sling Master - BAB +10, war sling adept; automatically confirm critical hits at x3 damage

Fighter Feats allowed by Clan Warrior class: same prerequisites

Critical Focus
- Tiring Critical
- - Exhausting Critical
Improved Critical
Mounted Attack
- Mounted Javelin Throwing (as mounted archery, but using javelins)
- Ride by Attack
- - Spirited Charge
- Trample
- Unseat
Vital Strike
- Improved Vital Strike
- - Greater Vital Strike
Weapon Focus
- Weapon Specialization
- Greater Weapon Specialization
- Penetrating Strike

Ride Skill, and feats: Mounted Attack, Mounted Javelin Throwing, Ride by Attack, Trample can all be applied to riding a chariot.


----------



## Sylrae (Aug 2, 2010)

I'll respond to both individually. I dunno if I'd consider it ready to playtest, but I'd say it's getting closer. I'd recommend you power up the classes before playtest. as I remember either James Jacobs or Jason Bulmahn saying, it's easier to fix a class that's too good by removing stuff than to add to a class that isn't good enough.

Carving runes in other surfaces: Leather, Chitin, Ice, Bone

Random tangent. Before publication: You in many places write somantic, but what you mean, is somatic. 

Spellcheck.

I've reviewed everything in here except for specific Runes.



gamerprinter said:


> *Runemaster* (wizard) - Draft 4: final version before playtest
> 
> HD: d6, BAB: half, Saves as per wizard, 2 + Intelligence modifier for skill points. Skills: same as wizard, except replace Knowledge (planes) with Knowledge (fey) and both Knowledge (history) and Knowledge (local) with Knowledge (clans), plus Craft (rune), Craft (runestaff), Craft (menhir rune).



I'm not sure I'd make those craft skills into new class skills. They're far too specific. It's almost like expanding out acrobatics to it's 3.5 version of balance, jump, and tumble, but saying it only applies to your new version of monk.
As a class that gets so few skill points to begin with, I don't think it would be unreasonable to roll up Craft (rune), Craft (runestaff), Craft (menhir rune) into Craft (carving). If menhir rune proves to be too powerful (I'll see when I get to that section), than I'd recommend not making it a skill. More on that later.



> Restrictions: a runemaster is proficient with all simple weapons. They are proficient in any light armor, but no shields. Medium and heavier armor interferes with a runemaster's somantic gestures and subject to spell failure as per Arcane Spells and Armor as Pathfinder RPG Core Rulebook. A runemaster begins as an illiterate person, as her language cannot be recorded except in the form of arcane runes, each representing complex formula and calculations learned by rote, taught by her master.



Mostly okay. I'd list the chapter and table number of anything you refer to from PFCore.



> 1st: Arcane school, arcane mark (sp) at will, cantrips, carve rune, rune marked
> 2nd: Rune
> 4th: Rune
> 6th: Rune
> ...






> Arcane Mark (Sp) - as spell can be cast at will.



While it doesn't have in-combat applications, a creative player will be able to use arcane mark for everything from marking possessions and coins, to branding people, to scrying and the focus of teleportation, to leaving trails. In addition, the marks can be made as to be invisible to conventional sight, requiring detect magic to see them. That may not be a problem, but you should be aware that you're giving that to the class.



> Spells: a runemaster casts arcane spells from all of the sorcerer/wizard and up to 5th level druid spell lists. A runemaster has the same spell progression as a wizard and gains bonus spell based INT modifier.



Not sure I agree with this one. If you allow this spell list (as opposed to actually creating a runemaster spell-list) you're kindof making him a wizard+, in terms of the most definitive feature of the wizard, the spells. I don't think that is a good Idea. I think the class should have a unique spell list. Go through the PF Core book and pick out the spells to give him. 

I do however recognize that other publishers are not going to list which spells in their books should be added to your class. I would recommend an approach that is a bit more bookkeeping for you, but here it is: As new sources of spells are published, expand the spell list for your class. 
Publish the new spell-list online. update the pdf for download, with errata or updates that happen periodically, perhaps 2-4x per year. Obviously the paper copies if any will be dated, but they can go to your website to get the up-to-date spell list which tells them what spells they can use from the other sources. 
If classes had this in 3.x, the classes outside the player's handbook would have been more appealing, and I imagine more 3rd party casters would have seen more playtime.



> Rune Marked - every runemaster focuses on certain spells, until casting them becomes second nature, a condition considered rune marked. At 1st level the runemaster chooses one known spell. She can prepare this spell without referring to her runestaff, and does not provoke an attack of opportunity when she casts it. When cast this spell is treated as if 1 level higher for all purposes. If she uses metamagic that costs 1 or more spell slots, she subtracts 1 spell slot from the casting cost. She gains an additional rune marked spell at 5th, 9th, 13th and 17th level. At 9th level and 17th level she can choose to replace one of her rune marked spells with another spell she knows.



Basically replaces schools. Schools give you an extra slot from your school at each spell level, at the cost of two opposed schools, and you get some funky powers. This gives you 5 spells that you can prep without your spellbook, but they count as a level higher. Sure you don't provoke when you cast them, but you still have to prepare them the night before. You can't swap them out. This ability needs to be a bit better. The flavor is great, but the ability is considerably weaker than what it is replacing.

Consider making the spells spontaneous. Allow the runemaster to cast those spells much like a sorcerer (no spell components), and override any slot of equal or higher level. I'd probably consider granting more of them. say 6 to 9 of them. (possibly one of each spell level), with the ability to swap more than 2 of the spells out as you level.



> Craft (rune) skill check, with a material cost based whether it is to the ground (free), wooden, bronze, iron or stone surface. The stronger the material the longer the rune lasts. Each material will have a different Craft DC check based on hardness.



I'm not sure all of them should have material costs. If you're going to give them material costs, they should be limited by number of charges (or permanent), not by time. If limited by time, you should have a limited number of runes you can make per day, or have a limited number of active runes at a time, and the oldest one gets erased when you make a new one instead of a time thing. Maybe have all three options, but dont mingle those mechanics.



> Taking 1 minute + 1 minute per spell level is required to scribe a rune into dirt, 10 minutes + 10 minutes per spell level is required to carve into wood, 30 minutes + 30 minutes per spell level to carve/engrave into bronze, 1 hour + 1 hour per spell level to carve/engrave into iron, and 2 hours + 2 hours per spell level to carve into stone. Also thinking of subtracting 1/4 (rounded up) of your caster levels in material's time units (minimum 1 unit).



I'd think of drastically reducing these times. When you were describilg the runes I was picturing how awesome it would be to be runnign down the hallway, being chased, and then the mage pulls out a pocketknife and slashes a wooden doorframe a couple times and the door is held in place a-la hold portal.



> By spending extra time increments creating the rune more carefully, to a maximum of 1 unit + 1/4 (rounded up) of your caster levels in units, you can add an extra duration unit to the runes maximum duration indicated below.
> 
> A dirt rune may last 24 hours, though it can be erased by strong winds, or precipitation (good for protecting a campsite). A wooden rune may last 1 day + 1 day per spell level. A bronze rune may last for 2 days + 2 days per spell level. An iron rune may last for 3 days + 3 days per spell level. A stone rune may last for 1 week + 1 week per spell level.



I like the idea behind this mechanic, but again, I'd change these to match my suggestion above.



> At the completion of carving the rune, the runemaster then casts the appropriate spell, including all required components.
> 
> A runemaster can create a maximum of 3 x her casting level of runes at any time.
> 
> A runemaster can activate only 5 + half the runemaster's levels + Intelligence modifier per day with the noted restrictions 3 each of any lesser rune, 2 each of any greater rune, and 1 each of any master rune



ouch. material costs, limited times per day, AND max number active at once? that's a pretty steep limitation. I'd say one at a time, and if it's costing me gold it should be like magic item creation, not like a class ability (permanent).



> Note: runestaff requires Craft (runestaff) and though made of wood can last indefinitely depending on how well it is stored and cared for, however runestaves carried while traveling may only last for 1 year, and must be replaced annually.



Watered down skills, and spellbooks with expiry dates? I know it's a fluff thing, but maybe just having the limited number of spells it can hold is enough. I know if I was running a game with these guys I'd waive the 1 year limit, and just assume the caster oils the staff and puts waterproofer on it and such. On the other hand, if I wanted to play on of these guys and a DM didnt waive that rule, it may result in in-game conflict. I can see a player getting pissed when a GM says his spellbook expired and he lost his spells. it's the sort of rule people ignore by default, and then get really annoyed when someone tries to enforce (like spell components for sorcerers).



> Also Craft (menhir rune) allows a runemaster to carve a rune using the stone material attributes onto an upright menhir stone that will last indefinitely.



Nifty. I'd consider making this a feat that uses the craft (carving) skill I mentioned above.






> Rune: runemasters learn a number of empowered carved symbols, called runes, that grant them powers or protections. At 2nd level a runemaster gains a rune of choice, and an additional rune every two levels after, as noted below. A runemaster cannot select an individual rune more than once. A runemaster can use Rune for 3 + 1/2 the runemaster's levels + Intelligence modifier per day. She can cast her lesser runes 3 x per day. At 10th level a runemaster gains access to greater runes. Each greater rune can only be cast 2 x per day, within the limits of her total available castings per day. At 18th level a runemaster gains access to master runes. Master runes can only be cast 1 x per day, within the limits of her total available castings per day. A rune requires 1 square inch + 1 square inch per spell level in area to create.
> 
> Lesser Rune -
> 
> ...



I'll look through the specific runes in the morning





> Fast Rune Carving as a bonus feat at 4th level, which lowers each time element one step to a minimum of 1 round. For example the 1 minute + 1 minute dirt rune would be lowered to 1 round + 1 round per spell level and carving to stone would go from 2 hours + 2 hours per spell level to 1 hour + 1 hour per spell level.
> 
> Every four levels all time increments are lowered to the next one down, to a minimum of 1 round. Thus at 8th level dirt rune carving goes to 1 round only.
> 
> So at 16th level bronze is reduced to a single round, with softer materials already at 1 round, iron goes to 1 found + 1 round per level, etc.



I like the Idea of fast runecarving, but I'd lower everything  one step, and then have this lower everything again, to a minimum of a  swift action + a move action per spell level.



> At 20th level gain capstone: Rune Mastery - runes are created instantly when spoken out loud, this is considered a swift action.



This is still a decent rune-based capstone after speeding up the carving times as I mention above.



> Runestaff - a runestaff is a heavy oak staff that is 6' long. The upper 12" resembles a wooden cudgel (shillelagh) and can be used as a weapon. The runestaff serves as the spellbook. She can possess as many runestaves as required to hold all known spells, as well as copies of her runestaves to prevent loss through dispelling, sundering or being stolen.
> 
> A runemaster's 'spellbook' could also be recorded onto a stone slab as part of her home or within a cave wall, as it can be carved into weapons, armor, wood or metal shields and other large metal surfaces. Though her carried runestaff serves as her most portable version. Her allies could wear the armor or bear the weapons as back-up spellbooks.



This is fantastic. Is there any reason it needs to be a staff though, as written, I can't see any reason not to allow them to use a rod instead (a 1 foot to 2 foot staff) or even to engrave it into a bow, sword, or other weapon - an Idea I think would be awesome, even if the staff is the typical build.

You need to come up with some sort of mechanism that says how much space a spell holds. I'd make it 1+(1 sq inch/spell lv) in carvings.


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 4, 2010)

*Sylrae, I'll get to you tonight.*

Sorry, I've not responded yet. I was feeling ill on Monday, so slept most of the day after work, so I didn't do anything. Yesterday, EnWorld was down as you probably know. So I will respond after work this evening (I'm not on MSN, so I'll just Email you.)

Anyway, my personal playtest says I still need to tweak this...

GP


----------



## Sylrae (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep. Neither of them are finished yet. They're getting closer though.


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 9, 2010)

*Wider Spear feat chain and for non-combat use?*

Getting ideas while reading Water Bob's Cimmerian Blood thread in the Plots and Places board, how about a wider feat chain involving spears? I know that swords will most likely always be a preferred weapon for most Clan Warriors, especially using Pathfinder rules regarding swords over spears, but I like some of the ideas Water Bob is suggesting for the spear. Not sure if he's using Conan RPG specific feats for the spear, and without reading Mongoose's rules on such, I think it might worth developing some extra feats for spear, just to add versatility and give a reason for warriors to take it as a secondary weapon.

Use a spear as a pole vault to grant DC bonus to Acrobatics 'jump' checks across gorges and over obstacles. Also perhaps vaulting over an opponent, though incurring an AoO, though an Improved Pole Vaulting might prevent an AoO. Using a spear as a verticle climbing aid, similar to a short, single pole ladder, perhaps DC 5 as per climbing a rope though shorter distance. Sticking the spear into a tree and using as a step. Gaining a bonus to Acrobatics 'balance' checks using pole as a stabilizing bar, or as a walking stick across unstable ground, using as a hand-held spike to brace doors and gates shut (some of this won't be feats so much as additional unskilled uses - those without DC checks.)

I probably need to think of a few more combat related spear talents as well.

Also, haven't picked up the APG yet, but I understand there are some additional shield capabilities added in the form of new feats, I may want to convert my Clan Warrior to use - comparing to my existing Shield Training feature.

So just a couple ideas to throw out there.

GP


----------



## gamerprinter (Aug 24, 2010)

*Commissioned some art for the setting*

While its way early to be commissioning art for this project, while I have the money to spare, I thought I'd get some pieces created. The first one below is a possible cover design - though I think its a bit dark for a cover. The second  piece is a fey woman in front of fey portal, this one looks very nice. Both were done by Alex Tooth, an illustrator from the UK.

Enjoy!

GP


----------

